# Questions about joining the Reserves



## Evan

Hey ppl i just remebered this site so i decided to see if my account was still here .

anyways i recently came across this on the CIA website:



 Military manpower - military age:

16 years of age (2003 est.)

http://www.cia.gov/cia/publications/factbook/geos/ca.html


is this true?, it seems like a mistake on the CIA's part.


- Evan


( I like the new look for the site  )


----------



## D-n-A

You can join the Reserve at 16, but not the Reg Force.


----------



## AlphaCharlie

Try not using an american site for your references.


----------



## Northern Touch

AlphaCharlie said:
			
		

> Try not using an american site for your references.



Actually, that CIA Factbook is a GREAT source for projects and information on different countries, especially because its updated every year..

It you can join the reserves at age 16, technically that is the minimum age to join the military, so the site is accurate.


----------



## Evan

i wasnt, i found that while researching a project on American foriegn policy and noticed it. it has nothing to do with my person refrences to the canadian army.

also there is nothing wrong with the CIA world  factbook, its better then most at providing small details of a countries economy,population, ect. if there is somthing wrong about it don't hesitate to speak up.


----------



## Infanteer

The age of 16 is used as a statistical parameter for determining military manpower; it is applied throughout their factbook and does not vary by state service ages.

The CIA World Factbook is a great resource, especially if you get into comparative politics.


----------



## Military Brat

As far as I know, in accordance with international laws regarding war, you must be 18 years old before you can be sent into a conflict zone. With that said, I also remember reading that you can join the regular force at age 17 with parental consent. Thirdly, you can join the reserves at age 16 as I am currently in the process of doing right now.


----------



## Andyd513

Yes you can join the reserves at 16, someone i was sworn in with was 16, and wasn't even turning 17 anytime soon.

Military Brat is right, during the q/a period with a sgt the question came up and you aren't eligible for deployment voluntary or ordered until you are 18.


----------



## zee_ro

which might bring you to another point, if you are old enough to join the army, shouldnt you be old enough to drink????


----------



## PteCamp

I just turned 17 two weeks ago. I have been in almost a full year now.
And I agree with you totally Zee...If I'm old enough to be in the military I should be old enough to drink!!!!!!


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

yes you'd THINK so, but unfortunately....  :fifty: not the case.


----------



## Scratch_043

PteKec said:
			
		

> I just turned 17 two weeks ago. I have been in almost a full year now.
> And I agree with you totally Zee...If I'm old enough to be in the military I should be old enough to drink!!!!!!


Hate to disappoint you Private, but there are laws against that for good reason.

Although you may be mature because you are in the military reserve, most people your age are not, and those kind of kids are not mature enough to drink responsibly trust me, I know, I was the same age a year and a half ago.


----------



## ags281

Just playing devil's advocate here   >: 
16/17 may be old enough to join the res/reg military, but obviously the country still thinks that's too young to get shot at, or else there would be no problem with someone under 18 going on deployment. Something to think about if you plan on using the "if I'm old enough to die..." argument. (end of devil's advocate role)

It's entirely possible to be underage and 100% responsible enough to drink. However, it's also true that teenagers tend to have a higher rate of not knowing what their limits are. Taken on a case by case basis, in addition to a number of underage people that I would trust with alcohol, there are also some 20, 30, 40+ year olds that I would not. Unfortunately the law can't work that way. A line has to be drawn somewhere, and there will always be the unfortunate few. If you're responsible enough to drink, you should also be able to recognize that 18/19 (depending on province) isn't all that long to wait to do it legally, and that it's not an issue at all to be throwing back a coke instead of a beer. It's who you're with, not what you're drinking (besides, caffeine can mess you up pretty good too   ;D).

If anyone argues against 16/17 year olds being allowed inside their respective messes though, all that can be said is   :fifty:


----------



## 1feral1

I turned 16 on 26 Oct 75, and joined up on 20 Jan 76. A good friend turned 16 on 30 Dec, and we joined at the same time. Then the catch was you had to turn 17 by the yrs end if I remember right. Later I think it was changed you had to be 17 by 01 Jul of that yr. I dont know what it is now.

As for drinking, well in those days at the Regina Grn Jr's Mess, we used to get +18's to by at the mess or depending on the bartender, you were allowed a couple. I guess those days are long gone now.

Looking back now, it didnt hurt any of us, but with 'duty of care' and the rest of it now a days, blame can now be directed on the bartender and CO, etc, if there was an unfortunate incident.

Times have in deed changed.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Spr.Earl

At one time with your parents permission you could sign up at the age of 16,I don't know about now.
Yet in the U.K. they did have the Boy Soldiers who came from the Cadets and lived the life till they come of age to go Reg.


----------



## 1feral1

Ya, I had to get parental permission, inwhich my Dad eagerly signed. I guess mums are just always more protective. She was not as eager. Mums are just Mums arent they.

In Australia, you could inlist as an Army apprentice at 15 ( with Mum and Dads approval of course) until not that long ago.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Noyon

I joined the CF Primary Reserve a few years ago when I was 16. This is absolutely correct, you will need parental consent signatures on your criminal screening documents etc. since you are below the age of 18. You cannot join the Regulars until you are considered and adult and you are not permitted to go out of the country of military duty.

In case your curious you'll be mkaing about 500 / week in basic.


----------



## Da_man

I joined at 16  8)


----------



## Dan Gerous

I handed in my application on my 16th birthday, they didnt swear me in for 8 months but still.  Is there any exception for peacekeeping missions to for example Bosnia?  I know reservists can go over there.  I don't know if it would be counted as a combat zone, or is it you can't be sent on tour until 18?


----------



## ags281

If it's anywhere outside Canada and not for training purposes, then they won't let you go until you're 18. Just because peacekeeping has "peace" in the title doesn't mean you aren't at risk of getting shot at.


----------



## Nat. Cap. Girl

what about if you want to go to RMC?  I'm starting grade 12 next year, and I'm turning 17 in Nov. (and they want you to apply in november)  So how does that work?


----------



## Noyon

Jana said:
			
		

> what about if you want to go to RMC?   I'm starting grade 12 next year, and I'm turning 17 in Nov. (and they want you to apply in november)   So how does that work?



Not to sure I understand your question really, but you'll be able to join. Now that I think of it your allowed to join the regulars at the age of 17 - just keep in mind you wont be going anywhere until your 18.


----------



## Nat. Cap. Girl

cool, thanks!

well my question was... if you want to go to rmc, you're doint the ROTP right so you'd be joining reg.  but if they want us to apply in november, i'll have maybe just turned 17 depending on when i go in nov.  but you answered my question, thanks


----------



## Samurai

Hi all, my name is Kyle and I'm 18 yrs old. I'm from Port Colborne Ontario..

For the past 6 months I've wanted to join the army, I wanna join as an Infantryman but due to having a boxing career that I plan to pursue, I don't wanna join Regular Force and since I've read what the Reserves are, I think that'd work out better. So, I have a few questions regarding the reserves.

Do reservists go to BMQ in Quebec still for 13 weeks? (or however long it is..) or to the unit closest to you?

The closest reserve unit to me is in St. Catharines, only 15-20 minutes away. If you go to the nearest unit closest to you, how does that work? Do you still stay there everyday until BMQ is done or come home and then go back the next day?

And also for reservists, what happens after BMQ? Where do they go from here?

Appreciate your answers......


----------



## P-PLATOON

Hello Samurai,

Welcome to the Army.ca boards.

All of your questions can be answered via the search function. Type in "reserves" and "BMQ" and a plethora of information will be at your fingertips.

However, as a member of the Lincoln and Welland Regiment (The reserve unit that is close to you in St. Catharines), I can help you out with getting in touch with the unit recruiter, if you feel you want to join the CF. 

We have "C" company in Welland, which is much closer to you then St. Catharines.

After you have done a search and still have questions "PM" me and I will try and help you out.


----------



## aesop081

I'm sure thats not what the OP was looking for.........


----------



## zzyzx723

On my courses, a few of the guys have had a dip when we're sitting in class. I remember one guy on my LSVW course always had a pinch of chew in, and spit into the same bottle every day (he just emptied it and rinsed it out at night  ). None of the staff or civi instructors seem to mind. But yeah, there are places where it would definitely be inappropriate, and you'll figure those out quick in the military.


----------



## VIChris

Whatever you do, don't hide your dip cup in a dresser drawer, and hope your IC/ 2IC doesn't open that drawer on inspection. This happened to one of my roomates, and there was a nice little trail of spittle across the floor, and a big splash where the cup somehow missed the garbage can when the MCpl was kind enough to help my roomate by getting his garbage to the can for him. Not a fun cleanup.


----------



## Ingmundar

I realize questions of this nature probably come by here a lot, so thanks in advance for helping me with my concerns.

I am currently in Grade 12 and live in Winnipeg. I was speaking with a friend of mine who applied to join the reserves last month and he really piqued my interest. I've done some research but I am looking for a bit more information.

Firstly, I am in Grade 12 and at the moment finishing high school strongly is my main priority, with university applications and scholarships becoming more of an issue. Is it possible to commit fully to school and the Reserves as well? Those who have done this, how did it go for you?
What are the hours like, I hear that it is one night per week and one weekend per month, what exactly does "weekend per month" mean?

Are all possibly military trades and specialities available to somebody who is interested at this age? How does specializing go? 

What sort of additional materials do I require for my application? I have heard that I require references, how many do I require?


----------



## MikeL

Ingmundar said:
			
		

> Is it possible to commit fully to school and the Reserves as well?



No it has never been done before..

You are not the first person to ask this question, or anything else about being in the Reserves and school.. search and you will have lots of info on everything you want to know and more.


----------



## Nauticus

Ingmundar said:
			
		

> I realize questions of this nature probably come by here a lot, so thanks in advance for helping me with my concerns.
> 
> I am currently in Grade 12 and live in Winnipeg. I was speaking with a friend of mine who applied to join the reserves last month and he really piqued my interest. I've done some research but I am looking for a bit more information.
> 
> Firstly, I am in Grade 12 and at the moment finishing high school strongly is my main priority, with university applications and scholarships becoming more of an issue. Is it possible to commit fully to school and the Reserves as well? Those who have done this, how did it go for you?
> What are the hours like, I hear that it is one night per week and one weekend per month, what exactly does "weekend per month" mean?
> 
> Are all possibly military trades and specialities available to somebody who is interested at this age? How does specializing go?
> 
> What sort of additional materials do I require for my application? I have heard that I require references, how many do I require?


1. Yes, if you have time management skills, you may be able to balance high school and the reserves.

No, not all military trades are available to you. Many have specific requirements that a high schooler does not have - you can find requirements at www.forces.ca.

Your application consists of tons of paperwork to be filled out, 5 references you've known for 5 years (not including family members), an aptitude test, an interview, medical exam, and fitness test.

All of this information is on www.forces.ca, and in other threads on this message board. Check there for more info.


----------



## arushbhai

I live in missisauga and i currently dont have any car. How do i get to the base, i know there is one in oakville and one in brampton (both infantry) they are both atleast 2 hours away from where i live. Does army provide special bus service for its members to reach the base? for example, providing a bus service from square one, mississauga? or providing a bus service from Union station, Toronto? because i know a lot of people who want to join the reserve but transportation is the only hurdle. I am a student and I also work. Well, I can make some changes in my work schedule but i still think 4 hours (reaching and comingback) is a lot oftime. Can someone aware me of any special bus services or anything? Thanks. Oh btw this is my first post and ill start contibuting to this forum from nowon. Thanks guys


----------



## George Wallace

TTC

That's it.


----------



## Redeye

The Toronto Scottish Regiment may be your best bet, they're close to Mississauga, and close to transit.

http://tsrpd.com/tsr/where-we-meet.html



			
				arushbhai said:
			
		

> I live in missisauga and i currently dont have any car. How do i get to the base, i know there is one in oakville and one in brampton (both infantry) they are both atleast 2 hours away from where i live. Does army provide special bus service for its members to reach the base? for example, providing a bus service from square one, mississauga? or providing a bus service from Union station, Toronto? because i know a lot of people who want to join the reserve but transportation is the only hurdle. I am a student and I also work. Well, I can make some changes in my work schedule but i still think 4 hours (reaching and comingback) is a lot oftime. Can someone aware me of any special bus services or anything? Thanks. Oh btw this is my first post and ill start contibuting to this forum from nowon. Thanks guys


----------



## Pusser

It's been 25 years since I've been a member of the Toronto Garrison, but all those years ago, there were at least 38 reserve units in the Toronto area, the vast majority of which were easily accessible by the TTC.  We certainly had members in my unit who lived in Mississauga and travelled by TTC/GO Train to get to the unit.  The Bathurst street car runs directly from Bathurst Station to Fort York Armoury and HMCS YORK.


----------



## arushbhai

So these are the 2 closest reserve units near my house. 
2 Chapel Street Brampton, Ontario its an infantry Unit
and
90 Thomas Street, Oakville, its also an infantry unit
I live near square one, mississauga, im sure most of you know whre it is.


----------



## tree hugger

There used to be an armoury in Missisauga as part of the Lorne Scots.  It was a rented facility east off of  dundas, just south of the QEW.   Is it gone?  Last time I was there was in 2008....


----------



## arushbhai

hey treehugger thanksfor the reply, can you please tell me more about this unit. I checked canadian reserve website and many other links but did notfind any armoury unit in mississaug, please help me out bro. thnks


----------



## PMedMoe

I found this:

75th Coy, Toronto Scottish Regiment
3330 Ridgeway Drive, Units 1&2
Mississauga, Ontario
L5L 5Z9

on this website:  http://canadian-forces.blogspot.com/

Also, The Lorne Scots website here:  http://www.lornescots.ca/army/default.htm  There doesn't seem to be an armoury in Mississauga.

Google is your friend.   :nod:


----------



## arushbhai

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I found this:
> 
> 75th Coy, Toronto Scottish Regiment
> 3330 Ridgeway Drive, Units 1&2
> Mississauga, Ontario
> L5L 5Z9
> 
> on this website:  http://canadian-forces.blogspot.com/
> 
> Also, The Lorne Scots website here:  http://www.lornescots.ca/army/default.htm  There doesn't seem to be an armoury in Mississauga.
> 
> Google is your friend.   :nod:


 hey i cant find their unt in mississauga. I did find out about infantry unit in oakville but its extremely far from my house. how come they dont have the mississauga unit in their official website


----------



## tree hugger

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I found this:
> 
> 75th Coy, Toronto Scottish Regiment
> 3330 Ridgeway Drive, Units 1&2
> Mississauga, Ontario
> L5L 5Z9
> 
> on this website:  http://canadian-forces.blogspot.com/
> 
> Also, The Lorne Scots website here:  http://www.lornescots.ca/army/default.htm  There doesn't seem to be an armoury in Mississauga.
> 
> Google is your friend.   :nod:



Thought the scottish were in Etobicoke.  And the Lorne Scots were Miss, Oakville, Brampton and Georgetown.  At least I was part right.  The 3330 Ridgeway is the location I was thinking of though.


----------



## Davionn

arushbhai,


Tor Scots are based in Etobicoke, but also have a presence in Mississauga.

Those who live in Mississauga parade there, though usually only after finishing their infantry training.  Until then, it's Etobicoke (and wherever your courses take place).  

Talk to the recruiter to get more info...



Davionn


----------



## arushbhai

Davionn said:
			
		

> arushbhai,
> 
> 
> Tor Scots are based in Etobicoke, but also have a presence in Mississauga.
> 
> Those who live in Mississauga parade there, though usually only after finishing their infantry training.  Until then, it's Etobicoke (and wherever your courses take place).
> 
> Talk to the recruiter to get more info...
> 
> 
> 
> Davionn


thanks alot, ill give them a call, i hopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee they let me do the training and everything else related to reserve army in mississauga. ill be in reserve for few months and than as soon as i start uni, ill join the active force


----------



## Thompson_JM

arushbhai said:
			
		

> thanks alot, ill give them a call, i hopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee they let me do the training and everything else related to reserve army in mississauga. ill be in reserve for few months and than as soon as i start uni, ill join the active force



Easy Tiger......

If you're looking at going into the Regular Army why not just wait until then? I know most reserve units would not want to go through the process of taking a member on only to loose them within the year to a Reg Force component Transfer....

unless you mean, you would not show up much until you start university, and then you will parade regularly.. 

In either case I advise you contact a recruiter from the unit you are thinking of joining, and then give a good hard look at your commitment level. If you don't plan on giving it your 100% right from the start, then I would suggest finding a less demanding part time job...

Also, I don't know what your knowledge of the Canadian Forces actually is, but I would suggest you take a look at Forces.ca first.... If you think it's going to be like Call of Duty, or Medal of Honor... You are in for a really rude wake up call on day 1.


Regards,
Tommy


----------



## PMedMoe

arushbhai said:
			
		

> i hopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee they let me do the training and everything else related to reserve army in mississauga.



If they don't do training in the Mississauga location, they don't.  It's not a matter of "letting" you.

Also, while I _think_ English may not be your first language, please attempt to use proper grammar, spelling, capitalization, etc.  It makes posts easier to read.  If you're starting university soon, you might as well get into a habit of proper writing now.


----------



## arushbhai

That if RMC doesnt accept you for any reason, what they do is, they let you go to any university you want as an officer, with officer salary and benefits. 
I am pretty sure, I'll be doing something similiar as RMC does not offer Criminal justice and public policy/police foundation. Do you think my training would be any different than those guys from Basic up documentry? Those 5 guys had no post secondary education. Is my training going to be any different since I'll be going for Officer position?


----------



## arushbhai

Also; When do I apply for canadian forces? Should I apply after I get accepted in university?  because Army pays for your education. I actually want to be a military police officer. So What happens that the army pays for my education and once I am done with my degree, I find out that I am not fit for MP.


----------



## ModlrMike

arushbhai said:
			
		

> That if RMC doesnt accept you for any reason, what they do is, they let you go to any university you want as an officer, with officer salary and benefits.



Not entirely true. Read the RMC admission material again.


----------



## arushbhai

When you do ROTP, do you do as a cadet officer, second lieutenant or lieutenant? because in forces.ca, ROTP is included in all 3 ranks with different salary. What does that mean?


----------



## ballz

For most (I would say all but I am getting smarter than that) ROTP students, RMC or Civie U, you will be an Officer-Cadet and you will be following Pay Level A.

The different Pay Levels should be described at the bottom of the chart. If not, use this chart http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/ps/pay-sol/pr-sol/rfor-ofr-eng.asp


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Carpooling might be an option.


----------



## arushbhai

I did pretty bad in high school because i never paid attention. But than i realized that studies are important. anyways i upgraded eng4u credit and got 84, and i took 5 other high school courses again and got marks in 80s and 90s. so my question is, if i apply for an military officer position, how much effect my marks will have on the decision? my 6 high school credits are good enough to get admission in criminal justice/  police foundation. can someone help me out. thanks


----------



## Thompson_JM

arushbhai said:
			
		

> I did pretty bad in high school because i never paid attention. But than i realized that studies are important. anyways i upgraded eng4u credit and got 84, and i took 5 other high school courses again and got marks in 80s and 90s. so my question is, if i apply for an military officer position, how much effect my marks will have on the decision? my 6 high school credits are good enough to get admission in criminal justice/  police foundation. can someone help me out. thanks




Why not just go down to the recruiting center and give it a shot?

You'll never know unless you ask them, and try?


----------



## George Wallace

arushbhai said:
			
		

> I did pretty bad in high school because i never paid attention. But than i realized that studies are important. anyways i upgraded eng4u credit and got 84, and i took 5 other high school courses again and got marks in 80s and 90s. so my question is, if i apply for an military officer position, how much effect my marks will have on the decision? my 6 high school credits are good enough to get admission in criminal justice/  police foundation. can someone help me out. thanks



You'll have to start learning how to punctuate, spell, use grammar, capitalize, etc.  On a whole, officers must be able to communicate in the written form better than what you are displaying here.


----------



## arushbhai

I will be taking criminal justice degree program in sept 2011. Anyways i went to talk to my recruiter and he said so you want to become a MPO. I am so stupid I didnt know what MPO was, I thought he meant MP. But i didnt know there is MPO and MP. So he started telling me how to become an MPO. He said its hard for me because my high school marks arent good. Anyways my question for you guys is
What are the requirements for MP?
If i go to uni, can I apply as an MPO? this way they wont see my highschool marks atleast because I am in uni.
How tough is it to get accepted? 
The recruiter said, there is nothing to lose, just apply and see, maybe you get lucky and we send you to St Jean for prep for RMC. Does it mean, if i get selected for St Jean for prep for RMC, I basically spend 1 year at St Jean and than 4 years at RMC? Also, If I am not successful in St Jean, I get discharged, basically i lose 1 year of my life?


----------



## lethalLemon

arushbhai said:
			
		

> I will be taking criminal justice degree program in sept 2011. Anyways i went to talk to my recruiter and he said so you want to become a MPO. I am so stupid I didnt know what MPO was, I thought he meant MP. But i didnt know there is MPO and MP. So he started telling me how to become an MPO. He said its hard for me because my high school marks arent good. Anyways my question for you guys is
> What are the requirements for MP?
> If i go to uni, can I apply as an MPO? this way they wont see my highschool marks atleast because I am in uni.
> How tough is it to get accepted?
> The recruiter said, there is nothing to lose, just apply and see, maybe you get lucky and we send you to St Jean for prep for RMC. Does it mean, if i get selected for St Jean for prep for RMC, I basically spend 1 year at St Jean and than 4 years at RMC? Also, If I am not successful in St Jean, I get discharged, basically i lose 1 year of my life?



You're not losing a year of your life. During that year you'd be gaining very valuable knowledge that would be beneficial inside and outside military life.


----------



## arushbhai

lethalLemon said:
			
		

> You're not losing a year of your life. During that year you'd be gaining very valuable knowledge that would be beneficial inside and outside military life.


but ill be losing that year at st jeans if i get kicked out at the end of the year. right?


----------



## lethalLemon

arushbhai said:
			
		

> but ill be losing that year at st jeans if i get kicked out at the end of the year. right?



How old are you? How many years do you have to live? 1 year means nothing. Apply yourself, be determined to finish and not be removed. Just do it, what do you have to lose? Live life.


----------



## MMSS

arushbhai said:
			
		

> but ill be losing that year at st jeans if i get kicked out at the end of the year. right?



If you plan to fail then you will. No one said it is easy but if it what you really want then don't let anyone tell you that you can't do it. 



			
				lethalLemon said:
			
		

> How old are you? How many years do you have to live? 1 year means nothing. Apply yourself, be determined to finish and not be removed. Just do it, what do you have to lose? Live life.



1 year is nothing. I remember how slowly time passed when I was younger too but it's incredible how quickly it really goes - that's one reason I am busting my butt on the treadmill now, sure I should have done it when I was 20 but I don't want to be 40 looking back and saying I should have done this when I was 30. You get one shot at life, with no do-overs.


----------



## aesop081

arushbhai said:
			
		

> but ill be losing that year at st jeans if i get kicked out at the end of the year. right?



Nothing ventured, nothing gained.

.....or save yourself potential agony and just dont apply to the CF.


----------



## GAP

He actually wants a guarantee?    :


----------



## SOES_vet

arushbhai said:
			
		

> Also, If I am not successful in St Jean, I get discharged, basically i lose 1 year of my life?



The same can be said about your university ambitions. University isn't easy, and many fail out even after their second year. Like others have already said, if you are already taking a negative outlook on this, you are setting yourself up for failure. Go forward with confidence, determination and the mindset to not fail. 

Also, like it has been suggested, please be cognizant of your writing, especially when it comes to your applications. How well or poorly written your essays/ other materials are, is a determining factor with all of these things. If you are going to be studying criminal justice, you will be doing a lot of writing, and communication is a very important aspect of this.


----------



## Pusser

arushbhai said:
			
		

> When you do ROTP, do you do as a cadet officer, second lieutenant or lieutenant? because in forces.ca, ROTP is included in all 3 ranks with different salary. What does that mean?



Under ROTP, while you are in university, you will be an Officer Cadet (or Naval Cadet if you wear a naval uniform) and paid as such in accordance with the ROTP pay scale.  Once you graduate and are commissioned you will continue to be paid in accordance with the ROTP pay scale up to the rank of Captain (= Lieutenant(N) in the Navy).  Simply put, junior officers of equal rank (except for Captains/Lieutenants(N)) and seniority are paid at different rates depending on their entry plans.  This has no bearing on their employment, training progress or level of responsibility.


----------



## MMSS

Pusser said:
			
		

> Under ROTP, while you are in university, you will be an Officer Cadet (or Naval Cadet if you wear a naval uniform) and paid as such in accordance with the ROTP pay scale.  Once you graduate and are commissioned you will continue to be paid in accordance with the ROTP pay scale up to the rank of Captain (= Lieutenant(N) in the Navy).  Simply put, junior officers of equal rank (except for Captains/Lieutenants(N)) and seniority are paid at different rates depending on their entry plans.  This has no bearing on their employment, training progress or level of responsibility.



I think part of it is to do with the fact that ROTP means 4 years drawing OCdt pay while a DEO who already has a degree starts as a 2Lt. Once the ROTP graduates and gets his commission he gets slightly more pay until each reaches Captain (which seems to be automatic.)


----------



## arushbhai

I live in Mississauga and thinking about joining the reserves. The only problem is, I wanted to join the Military police reserve which in my area, I have armour reserve. Do you think, It will help me become a cop? My goal is to get as much experience as possible from reserve so my resume looks good for police when I apply. I am taking criminal justice in humber college. Its a degree program. What are your thoughts? Am I doing it right so far? Should I go ahead and apply for Reserves? even though the one I wanted to join doesnt exist in my area


----------



## ballz

MGalantine said:
			
		

> and in my personal opinion, if you're doing the reserves solely to benefit your policing dreams... then what do you have to offer them? Why should they take you?



We've had discussions about this in other threads. The recruiting campaigns advertise "related civilian occupations" and how military experience will help you secure a civie job in a desired field afterwards for a reason. If they didn't want people "using" them just to buff up their application, they wouldn't advertise in such a fashion.


----------



## Chrispi

From the forces.ca website:
_The minimum academic requirement is a community college diploma in Law and Security Administration, Police Foundations, or a similar program from a recognised Community College or CEGEP._

I'd first suggest asking someone at your college (Program Coordinator/Administrator)  if they've had anyone previously apply as an MP with your particular course diploma, perhaps they could advise you if they were successful or not.  Humber is a CEGEP recognised college, however, your course may, or may not be.  Further to that, I suggest contacting your local CFRC and ask if your course is considered a "similar program" and fits under the MP trade requirement.

The personnel at CFRC Toronto were very knowledgeable about the MP trade, and provided me with great information and advice on my file.  I do NOT have a Police Foundations Diploma, rather, Law and Security Administration.  I can attest to the requirement not being limited to only a Police Foundations diploma, outside that, you should contact your CFRC.

Good Luck and Best Wishes


----------



## Redeye

arushbhai said:
			
		

> I live in Mississauga and thinking about joining the reserves. The only problem is, I wanted to join the Military police reserve which in my area, I have armour reserve. Do you think, It will help me become a cop? My goal is to get as much experience as possible from reserve so my resume looks good for police when I apply. I am taking criminal justice in humber college. Its a degree program. What are your thoughts? Am I doing it right so far? Should I go ahead and apply for Reserves? even though the one I wanted to join doesnt exist in my area



Experience in the Reserve, regardless of trade, will benefit you in applying for a career in policing.  I know quite a few Infantry reservists who are now police officers, so you needn't worry.


----------



## greydak

If you plan on joining the military just to use it as a stepping stone to the police then I would suggest you not join. This sour point with me because I have witnessed many soldiers come and go with the same intent as you, and waste everyone's time and money. 
  Also I find in these type of situations, they generally make poor soldiers and even worse team players and thus don't do well in the military, and the police usually pickup on this trait and don't hire them. Keep in mind that because of the large amount of former service personal in the police world they won't look at a couple of years in the reserves as a huge achomplishment like they would a couple of operational tours.

Join to serve your country, not personal gain.. If it happens great, but this military is built on selfless service. 

Just my opinion; Cheers


----------



## ballz

greydak said:
			
		

> Also I find in these type of situations, they generally make poor soldiers and even worse team players and thus don't do well in the military, and the police usually pickup on this trait and don't hire them.



You may have an opinion about "these type" being "poor soldiers and even worse team players," but you're insinuating that having the Reserves on your resume is going to show up as a negative, and that's a load of bullshit.

You make it sound so "Go big or go home" and that's just not the case.

I'll say it again, if the CF didn't want to be "used as a stepping stone" they wouldn't advertise "we make a great stepping stone!"


----------



## Dissident

My advice: Just try and be the best citizen you can be. Surround yourself with great people. You will get defered, maybe more than a few times, so enjoy life in the meantime.


----------



## Neill McKay

greydak said:
			
		

> I have witnessed many soldiers come and go with the same intent as you, and waste everyone's time and money.
> Also I find in these type of situations, they generally make poor soldiers and even worse team players and thus don't do well in the military, and the police usually pickup on this trait and don't hire them.



I don't mean to sound confrontational, but how do you know why the police don't hire them?


----------



## mariomike

arushbhai said:
			
		

> Do you think, It will help me become a cop? My goal is to get as much experience as possible from reserve so my resume looks good for police when I apply.



To the original poster.
Topic: "Military to Police Career":
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/92660/post-917341.html#msg917341


----------



## greydak

ballz said:
			
		

> You may have an opinion about "these type" being "poor soldiers and even worse team players," but you're insinuating that having the Reserves on your resume is going to show up as a negative, and that's a load of bullshit.
> 
> You make it sound so "Go big or go home" and that's just not the case.
> 
> I'll say it again, if the CF didn't want to be "used as a stepping stone" they wouldn't advertise "we make a great stepping stone!"



Simmer down there pal, First I didn't say the reserves is any kind of negative, only that tours would look better, have another read..

As for the "Go big or go home" theory of work ethic, whats wrong with that?

And I'll stand by my opinion that guys who use the CF for their personal benefit are a "load of bullshit" as you so eloquently put it


----------



## greydak

N. McKay said:
			
		

> I don't mean to sound confrontational, but how do you know why the police don't hire them?



It is only my theory..


----------



## Searyn

greydak said:
			
		

> I'll stand by my opinion that guys who use the CF for their personal benefit are a "load of bullshit" as you so eloquently put it



Doesn't every soldier use the CF for their own personal benefit?


They all get paid right?

(Just playing Devils Advocate  )


----------



## greydak

yes we all get paid?


----------



## PanaEng

Searyn said:
			
		

> Doesn't every soldier use the CF for their own personal benefit?
> 
> 
> They all get paid right?
> 
> (Just playing Devils Advocate  )


+1


----------



## ballz

greydak said:
			
		

> Simmer down there pal, First I didn't say the reserves is any kind of negative, only that tours would look better, have another read..



Talking about the people that use the Reserves as a stepping stone are generally poor soldiers and aren't team players and that "the police usually pickup on this trait and don't hire them" is where you implied that it's a negative thing, whether that was your intention or not.

Why would "tours would look better" matter if he shouldn't be joining just because of how it looks on his resume?



			
				greydak said:
			
		

> As for the "Go big or go home" theory of work ethic, whats wrong with that?



I wasn't even talking about work ethic. I am talking about the whole gung-ho attitude of joining the PRes to go on as many tours as possible and stay in for 25 - 30 years. IMO, there are problems with somebody telling a potential recruit not to join "just" for a stepping stone. Someone that is doing a degree and plans on joining a police force and wants to join the PRes in the meantime doesn't exactly come across as an unmotivated bag of hammers to me anyway. Whether he's there for 1 year or 4 years or 25 years is irrelevant if he's useful during those time spans.


----------



## greydak

Lets just agree to disagree..


----------



## Searyn

What about this situation:

Guy A joins the PRes, works for 4 years, decides he doesn't like it, and takes a VR. Applies to a Police Agency and uses his military experience to increase his chances of getting hired.

Guy B joins the PRes while planning to only work for 4 years, then take a VR, apply to a Police Agency and use his military experience to increase his chances of getting hired.


Why is Guy B so terrible? I'm not playing devil's advocate anymore, I really do want to know.


----------



## mariomike

Just as a comparison, this is the priority some American police departments ( NYPD: "the largest municipal police force in the United States",  according to Wikipedia ) give to applicants with military experience:
http://www.nypdrecruit.com/benefits-salary/military-benefits


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

greydak said:
			
		

> If you plan on joining the military just to use it as a stepping stone to the police then I would suggest you not join. This sour point with me because I have witnessed many soldiers come and go with the same intent as you, and waste everyone's time and money.
> Also I find in these type of situations, they generally make poor soldiers and even worse team players and thus don't do well in the military, and the police usually pickup on this trait and don't hire them. Keep in mind that because of the large amount of former service personal in the police world they won't look at a couple of years in the reserves as a huge achomplishment like they would a couple of operational tours.
> 
> Join to serve your country, not personal gain.. If it happens great, but this military is built on selfless service.
> 
> Just my opinion; Cheers



I disagree there are many soldiers, sailors and airmen that have only joined for a couple of years in both the Reserves and Regulars that have been outstanding. There is nothing wrong with putting in some time and moving on to something that these people might be more interested in. You only have one life and its up to you on making it a happy one.


----------



## Towards_the_gap

I agree with ex-dragoon, service itself is what is important, not how long or for what reason.

But I will say this....guys with 3-4 years reserve experience, a couple of courses, Cpl or maybe MCpl, and possibly a tour.......Are most likely a dime a dozen. Doesn't really get your head above the crowd when trying to get hired for the cops/fire.


----------



## Jomas

Hello,
I have been wanting to join the reserves for the past couple of years and had planned on joining The Cameron Highlanders of Ottawa, however I have hit multiple snags that include summer school and other problems that preventing me from full commitment over the summer.
From what I have read basic training lasts longer then 10 weeks and this cuts into my school (I am going to CEGEP in Hull) and I was wondering if their was other options of doing basic training so I can continue with my education? I have seen people say that the training can happen on weekend's however I'm not completely sure if this is true or not and was hoping to shed some light on the situation.
Also I'm a Quebec Citizen, does this effect me at all if I want to join a Ottawa based Reserve?
If their isn't any other way then I will go after my courses are completely finished, I was just hoping to join the reserves this year, any information will be helpful.


----------



## Fiera

Unless I am mistaken, reservists do not take the 12 week BMQ in St.Jean. The BMQ is conducted on weekends by the home unit with very few exceptions to that. 

I also do not believe distance to your unit matters. The concern would lay in your ability to get to and from your unit on parade nights on time. 

My advice is contact the unit you are wanting to sign up with and ask them how their unit is run, when and how their BMQ is conducted, what nights they parade on and times and then judge if it will fit into your present situation with school. No one here can give you better information about the unit you want to join than that specific unit can. 

their website is http://www.camerons.ca/

As per their site 


> Training and Employment
> 
> 
> The Cameron Highlanders of Ottawa normally train on Thursday nights and one weekend per month during the Fall, Winter and Spring months. Training is normally conducted at the unit but may be in the field, putting theory to practice. During the summer months, members may seek opportunities for full-time employment. Opportunities to serve with the Regular Force are available in support of Canada's NATO and United Nations commitments. Some of your training may also be taken with the Regular Force. You may be called upon to perform a number of tasks in support of civilian authorities such as providing assistance in fighting floods or forest fires, searching for lost children, medical emergencies, or participating in ceremonial parades. The Cameron Highlanders of Ottawa have an enviable reputation of "getting the job done" when asked.





> Application forms for enrollment are available from our Recruiting Office located in Cartier Square Drill Hall, 2 Queen Elizabeth Drive, Ottawa on Monday and Thursday evenings between 1900hrs and 2200hrs (7-10P.M.)




I did not see a phone number on the site, but with the address it shouldn't be too difficult to look up.

Cheers!


----------



## MikeL

Fiera said:
			
		

> Unless I am mistaken, reservists do not take the 12 week BMQ in St.Jean. The BMQ is conducted on weekends by the home unit with very few exceptions to that.



Some Reservists do take the Reg Force BMQ course.  Army Reservists don't though, also there are summer BMQ courses which are full time not weekends like during the fall.  Also, courses you take post BMQ can either be run during the year on weekends and some are run full time in the summer.  Depends on the course as to if it's a weekend or full time course, ie a driver course can be done on weekends but AFAIK all trade courses(DP1/QL3) would be run full time in the summer.


----------



## Jomas

Thanks for the information!


----------



## JMesh

The reservists who do the RegF BMQ are Air Reserve and Naval Reserve. They mostly train at NRTD (Naval Reserve Training Division) Borden and the officers do BMOQ at NOTC (Naval Officer Training Centre) VENTURE at CFB Esquimalt. Even though these are naval training establishments, they also do air reserve training for BMQ or BMOQ. There have been naval and air reservists in the past who have gone through CFLRS (there are a few mentions of this happening elsewhere on this site), but these are the exception rather than the norm, and I think this has been all but eliminated now (please correct me if I'm wrong).

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the courses run at NRTD Borden and NOTC VENTURE are also actually slightly shorter (a couple of weeks at most) than the courses at CFLRS due to training done at the reserve unit.


----------



## Fiera

Aah i was indeed mistaken then. Thank you for the clarification guys


----------



## chrisf

The majority of persons enrolled in the (army) reserves are students, not only are most of the basic and trades courses run during the summer to accommodating students, but post-courses, most unit training is run with a student schedule in mind.

They're also fairly accommodating for things like exams, etc, if you've got to take some time away from work for educational reasons.

They've recently changed from BMQ/SQ (Meaning two courses making up what considered "basic training") to what we now call BMQ(L) (Which means one longer basic training) for the army... not sure the length of the new course, but the two old courses together were approx a month each, no problem for a high-school or university student to accomplish both in a summer.

Trades courses vary in length, *if* (and most can) they can't fit into a single summer, they're split into modules spread over multiple summers.

Even if you can't make a full time commitment this summer, if you're going to be able to make a commitment next summer, it's worth talking to a recruiter now, get the paperwork done, start parading in the fall, and do a BMQ spread over weekends during the winter.


----------



## CAND2011

Are there opportunities for high school students to do a part of the reservist BMQ over the spring break, in general?


----------



## infantryian

In general no. Army reserve BMQ is typically completed over the summer or on weekends during the school year to accommodate the large number of students.

A recruiter at your prospective unit would be able to answer that and the other questions you have asked over the past couple of months. Best of luck.


----------



## Neill McKay

CAND2011 said:
			
		

> Are there opportunities for high school students to do a part of the reservist BMQ over the spring break, in general?



I've known this to have been done in one unit.  All it is is a weekend BMQ that runs solid for a week during the March Break, presumably shaving off a few weekends from the length of the course.  No idea if this is at all a common practice.


----------



## chrisf

It's not rare.

Any time a unit can use a holiday (part of christmas break/easter break/spring break) as part of BMQ, it saves a lot of admin time (issuing/returning weapons is a big one)


----------



## TN2IC

What is your unit policy on chewing tobacco? I'm getting rode hard over me chewing. Can't do it in the garage...nor the smoking area. And I use a bottle to spit. Civvies cried foul to the Sgt over me. And this my way of getting my fix without smoking.  Seems to me that if you are unionized in DND, you get to go on a whining campaign. I hate garrison!

Sorry for the vent,
It pisses me off even now.. pills or not.

Your thoughts?


----------



## aesop081

Never seen any issue anywhere. Working with civvies is, well, "interesting", as have been finding out the last few months.


----------



## Occam

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Civvies cried foul to the Sgt over me.



Cried foul over what?

Speaking as a relatively new civvie, and an almost 4-year ex-smoker, I have to ask - what reg are you supposedly breaking?

As long as you're not chawing on it like a yokel, and spitting into the bottle within eyeshot of any of the other workers...I don't know what grounds anyone has to complain.


----------



## TN2IC

Is there anything in "the books" stating I can not use chew?


----------



## medicineman

Only thing I can think of is chewing gum...if you're being discrete, the civvies have nothing to say unless they're in your CoC.  If they give you grief, ask them to cough up a regulation and show where in their collective agreement it says you can't chew.  Of course though, I say this all tongue in cheek, as I actively discourage tobacco use of any kind...

MM


----------



## mariomike

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Is there anything in "the books" stating I can not use chew?



This may help.
"Rules regarding chewing tobacco";  
NOW MERGED.


----------



## PuckChaser

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Is there anything in "the books" stating I can not use chew?



I've never seen anything against it, especially if you're using a bottle and not leaving it out in the open so people don't have to see it. Far cleaner than smoking.


----------



## OldSolduer

Like any other unit, the CO may make regulations regarding where and when you can chew. In 1985 or so the Commandant of CFRS Cornwallis decreed that no chewing tobacco was to be used in any CFRS building.
Personally I don't have an issue with chew but some people have issues with everything.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

If you have a situation where you wouldn't be chewing gum, don't use your chew.

There's bigger things to worry about.


----------



## PJGary

I have never seen anyone take any issue to/for chewing, minus 3 very obvious inappropriate times contrary to common courtesy.

-Someone in a class who spat so loud it sounded like a movie sound effect.
-Someone who left a nice present in a sink for the CSM on his walkaround of the lines (no chewing in building for a month).
-Someone on battle school who got caught with a lipper in during a drill class (I don't know his logic, I'm not a doctor).

I find it hard to imagine why someone who one was working with would have that big of a grievance with it if it was done discreetly and cleanly, but then again I'm kind of part of the problem on this issue  *ptew*

 :2c:


----------



## captloadie

We used to have a policy on the airbus not to allow passengers to chew after one to many Flight Attendants reached into a seat back to clean it out and found either a water bottle half full of spit, or even worse, one of the paper cups leaking over the place.

I know some Scandinavian officers who use this brand of spitless chewing tobacco, more of a dip they keep tucked  into their cheek/lip area. They only spit it out when they are done.


----------



## fireman1867

1CAD Vol3



> .  Use of Tobacco Products
> 
> 5. The use of tobacco products is forbidden on all 1 Cdn Air Div aircraft.  Use of tobacco includes the act of lighting, chewing, expectorating, or smoking a product containing tobacco.


----------



## shuban

The harms of chewing tobacco is greater than smoking.


----------



## Snaketnk

Some units do have restrictions on chewing tobacco, unless its changed, 2 RCR isn't allowed chewing except in designated smoking areas.

In my section we had a policy of NO CLEAR SPITOONS because it's friggin gross to look at.


----------



## Redeye

captloadie said:
			
		

> We used to have a policy on the airbus not to allow passengers to chew after one to many Flight Attendants reached into a seat back to clean it out and found either a water bottle half full of spit, or even worse, one of the paper cups leaking over the place.
> 
> I know some Scandinavian officers who use this brand of spitless chewing tobacco, more of a dip they keep tucked  into their cheek/lip area. They only spit it out when they are done.



It's called Snus. You can't get it in Canada per se, but you can get it by mail order. I switched to it when I was quitting smoking. Interestingly, because of the way it's processed (steam curing) it's being studied with great interest by harm reduction types as it doesn't contain significant quantities of tobacco-specific nitrosamines that are generally fingered as the main carcinogenic agent in tobacco. It doesn't require spitting, as it doesn't generate hypersalivation like North American chewing tobaccos. I got it from a Swedish website, and in small orders never once did I get customs hassles.

Better, however, to just use one of the mainly aids available to break the nicotine addiction. It's better in the long run.


----------



## VIChris

Going to try some of this stuff soon:
http://www.dipstop.com/

I'll pass on a review when I get it.


----------



## Redeye

VIChris said:
			
		

> Going to try some of this stuff soon:
> http://www.dipstop.com/
> 
> I'll pass on a review when I get it.



It's good. I used a mint "snuff" of a different type to wean myself off snus (sort of a three step process). It wasn't that kind but same idea.

Don't bother with the "Smokey Mountain" brand stuff you might see around. It's a sticky mess, not a good substitute.


----------



## larry Strong

Redeye said:
			
		

> It's good. I used a mint "snuff" of a different type to wean myself off snus (sort of a three step process). It wasn't that kind but same idea.



Very similar to you, I used Copenhagen's Winter Green for a week and a half to quit smoking. I believe it kept the nicotine in my system yet broke my hands of the habit of lighting up. I was on a rig at the time and threw my tin out the window a mile from home, being a randy youngish buck at the time I knew SWMBO would not be receptive to a lip full...if you catch my drift ;D


----------



## HollywoodCowboy

TN said:
			
		

> What is your unit policy on chewing tobacco? I'm getting rode hard over me chewing. Can't do it in the garage...nor the smoking area. And I use a bottle to spit. Civvies cried foul to the Sgt over me. And this my way of getting my fix without smoking.  Seems to me that if you are unionized in DND, you get to go on a whining campaign. I hate garrison!
> 
> Sorry for the vent,
> It pisses me off even now.. pills or not.
> 
> Your thoughts?



What did your Sgt do?


----------



## jackmomma

I've been interested in joining the army for a while so i wnt ahead and contacted a recrutiter, he said that you are able to join the reserves at 16 with parental consent but today my mom wanted more information about the reserves so she contacted a recruiter and he told her that you cannot join reserves under the age of 18 so im just wondering if this is true?


----------



## Veiledal

I joined the reserves at 16 with parental consent. The rules have changed a bit though since then, someone correct me if I am wrong. I believe it is 17 with parental consent for reserves and 16 with parental consent while applying for RMC


----------



## jackmomma

Lil r said:
			
		

> I joined the reserves at 16 with parental consent. The rules have changed a bit though since then, someone correct me if I am wrong. I believe it is 17 with parental consent for reserves and 16 with parental consent while applying for RMC


   Well that sucks i was really looking forward to enlisting but i've been waiting for 6 years one mores not so bad.


----------



## Veiledal

Off forces.ca 

Be 17 years of age (with parental or guardian consent) or older, except:

    Regular Officer Training Plan – Junior applicants, who must be 16 years of age or older

This has also been discussed on the this forum before, remember to use the search function (or google, it works better) before starting a new thread and good luck with your eventual process.


----------



## Smirnoff123

It is correct that the age is now 17. However I would still reccomend trying, for me they still processed me while I was 16 but I was not able to swear in until I turned 17. I can't guarantee it will happen, but its worth a try.

C.G.R


----------



## jackmomma

yeah i hope i could get my processing done at least and to be honest i'm not sure if the guy even knew everything because he said there is no possible way to get into the forces until the age of 18 unless i do a high school coop program and i don't think thats true.


----------



## Loachman

Patience, Youngling. The rest of your life before you, you have.

In the meantime, spellcheck, proper grammar, sentence structure, capitalization, and punctuation please use.

Welcome to Army.ca you are.


----------



## brihard

From CANFORGEN 038/11

3. IN THE RESERVE FORCE, AN APPLICANT MUST BE: 

A. AGE 18, IF THE APPLICANT ENROLS IN THE COATS OR CANADIAN RANGERS 

B. AGE 16, IF THE APPLICANT IS SELECTED FOR EDUCATION AND TRAINING AT A ROYAL MILITARY COLLEGE _OR OTHERWISE MAINTAINS FULL-TIME STUDENT STATUS UNTIL AGE 17_.



Nothing here says that high school does not count. I know that I enrolled a guy in January who is 16 and who had no trouble going through CFRC. He's still in high school full time. I do not know if explicitly that reasoning was used by CFRC, but there was no hindrance and they certainly knew his age.


----------



## jackmomma

Brihard said:
			
		

> From CANFORGEN 038/11
> 
> 3. IN THE RESERVE FORCE, AN APPLICANT MUST BE:
> 
> A. AGE 18, IF THE APPLICANT ENROLS IN THE COATS OR CANADIAN RANGERS
> 
> B. AGE 16, IF THE APPLICANT IS SELECTED FOR EDUCATION AND TRAINING AT A ROYAL MILITARY COLLEGE _OR OTHERWISE MAINTAINS FULL-TIME STUDENT STATUS UNTIL AGE 17_.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing here says that high school does not count. I know that I enrolled a guy in January who is 16 and who had no trouble going through CFRC. He's still in high school full time. I do not know if explicitly that reasoning was used by CFRC, but there was no hindrance and they certainly knew his age.


  
Yeah I'm going to head down to the recruiting office sometime next week and see if there's anyway I could at least start my processing now. I have no problem waiting I was just confused because I was told different things.


----------



## George Wallace

jackmomma said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm going to head down to the recruiting office sometime next week and see if there's anyway I could at least start my processing now. I have no problem waiting I was just confused because I was told different things.



All you can do is get the forms and fill them out.  The CFRC will not process them until such time as you are of age.   The forms in the meantime may become lost or destroyed.


----------



## Brasidas

George Wallace said:
			
		

> All you can do is get the forms and fill them out.  The CFRC will not process them until such time as you are of age.   The forms in the meantime may become lost or destroyed.



The previous poster stated he had a member sworn in at 16 this past January. Given that, CFRC would process him at 16.

3b of CANFORGEN 038/11 would appear to apply.


----------



## jackmomma

I'm beyond confused I understand you need to be 17 to enlist but I have different people telling me all different things so I'm just going to have to wait till next week when I am able to go in to the recruiting centre to see what they have to say.


----------



## Brasidas

jackmomma said:
			
		

> I'm beyond confused I understand you need to be 17 to enlist but I have different people telling me all different things so I'm just going to have to wait till next week when I am able to go in to the recruiting centre to see what they have to say.



Sounds like a plan. Let us know what CFRC's latest take is.


----------



## Stevenhh

Well you can look at my situation.

Currently I am still 16 (turn 17 in May) and I already started my application at an artillery reserve unit in Vancouver (dropped it off on Feb. 28th). I was told by the recruiter that all my testing and interview can be finished right now, but I have wait till my 17th birthday to actually be sworn in. (And for the trade to open up April 1st)


----------



## jackmomma

I talked to them today and they said there is no way of joining at 16, 17 is the legal age and they recommended I go to the cadets.


----------



## Greenr

jackmomma said:
			
		

> I talked to them today and they said there is no way of joining at 16, 17 is the legal age and they recommended I go to the cadets.



You are incorrect. Went to the CFRC the other day and was told at 16 I'm fine. I asked about the entry plan and he asked, "Are you in high school?" I of course answered yes. He told me that's it! So if you're 16, in high school and have parental consent you are in fact ale to join to reserves.


----------



## Brasidas

Greenr said:
			
		

> You are incorrect. Went to the CFRC the other day and was told at 16 I'm fine. I asked about the entry plan and he asked, "Are you in high school?" I of course answered yes. He told me that's it! So if you're 16, in high school and have parental consent you are in fact ale to join to reserves.



You might try PM'ing the name and contact info of that recruiter to the poster who was told otherwise.

Trying to trump a local CFRC recruiter's knowledge with "this guy on the internet told me you're wrong" might be less than productive.

A name@forces.gc.ca e-mail address should be sufficient.


----------



## Greenr

To be quite honest, I forget his name - if I saw it I would remember but there's no staff list for me to look up online. I'm surprised two different recruiters are saying two completely different things though.

He was from the Toronto CFRC and I believe it was polish (ended in ski) and started with a K.


----------



## MikeL

Greenr, you are 16 years old right now correct?  Will you be turning 17 in this year?  

To enlist in the PRes you do have to be 17, this changed last year?  If you are currently 16 but will be turning 17 soon you can probably start the application process. Perhaps that is why your recruiter said it wasn't a problem.


----------



## jackmomma

Wow I am really getting fed up with this, everyone keeps saying 16 which i know is true but when I talk to somebody they tell me to go join the cadets.


----------



## MikeL

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/howtoapply-106



> To be eligible to apply to the Canadian Forces, you must meet the following three minimum requirements:
> 
> 1. Be a Canadian Citizen
> 
> 2. Be 17 years of age (with parental or guardian consent) or older, except: • Regular Officer Training Plan – Junior applicants, who must be 16 years of age or older
> 
> 
> 3. Meet the minimum education requirements for your desired military occupation: • Grade 10 or Secondaire IV in Quebec, and additional educational prerequisites as specified by the occupation


----------



## OldSolduer

jackmomma said:
			
		

> Wow I am really getting fed up with this, everyone keeps saying 16 which i know is true but when I talk to somebody they tell me to go join the cadets.




Trust me, it's 17.


----------



## jackmomma

But what about this also off the website 





> would like to join the Canadian Forces. What are the basic requirements?
> 
> 
> 
> You must meet the following minimal conditions: be a Canadian citizen; be at least 17 years of age (16 for the Reserves and Military College) with parental/guardian consent for minors; have successfully completed Grade 10 (Sec III in Quebec); some entry programs have additional academic prerequisites.


----------



## OldSolduer

There was a message some time ago that stated the age for the Reserves is 17.


----------



## MikeL

jackmomma,  not all parts of that site are up to date;  trust us it is 17.  I believe the official message that states the change was posted on the forums aswell.


----------



## jackmomma

Yeah ill just wait, i'm just confused that some people were able to enlist at 16.


----------



## Greenr

Skeletor, yes I am 16. I've talked to him twice. I turned 16 last august and right after that I went into the CFRC to clear up the same issue this thread is about. I wanted to know what the training plan was. I was told it basically means that you're in school. He told me I would be fine to join up, but there weren't any openings.

For the thread poster, I suggest going into the CFRC again and talk to a different recruiter. But don't go for cadets, especially at this age - it's not worth it.


----------



## jackmomma

Well i'll go once more in the spring break to see again.


----------



## Tape

Me and my friend have been wanting to join the reserves for quite a while now, and we've been looking at information about it, but I still have a few questions to ask. I have searched around the internet before posting, the Forces site itself has been very bleak with information. I plan on visiting a nearby recruitment centre (Moss Park) this weekend, but I figure I'll ask a few questions here first, if anyone can provide any information at all it would be helpful, thank you!

1. Where is the nearest location we can do BMQ? (I have a friend in the reserves, he said the nearest training base is CFB Trenton. This is quite far from where we live and neither of us own a car. I know that there are closer recruiting centres, but can we train at a location closer than Trenton?)

2. Although the minimum age to join is 17, there is something mentioned about a junior member program on the Forces site. The Forces site doesn't give much information about it, does anyone know what that's about? (I am 17 and my friend is 16. He will be 17 in January but we are very excited for this, the sooner we can start the better!)

3. If we were to do our BMQ during the summer, would we have the opportunity to live at the base for the 2 month duration, or would we need to commute daily? (If there isn't a closer training location than Trenton, we will have to do BMQ in the summer.)

Please forgive me if I missed some obvious information online, I have looked around quite a bit and these questions still remain. Like I mentioned earlier, I will be going down to a recruitment centre to ask questions soon. Thanks again!

Edit: The closest recruitment centre to me is Moss Park, if anybody needed an idea of where I live.


----------



## brihard

I will assume you're looking at joining the infantry. If that's wrong, please correct me. I'm a recruiter for a reserve unit (Not in Toronto), so I may have some insight.

1. Reserve units will normally run BMQ locally. I would bet that in January or February a BMQ will probably start part time on weekends running somewhere out of Toronto. There are a ton of reserve units in the city. I wouldn't be surprised if one ran out of Moss Park. This would probably be about two weekends a month for a total of five months or so.

2. If you remain in high school full time you can join the reserves at 16, full stop.

3. There are two courses to get qualified in the infantry. BMQ takes about 20-22 training days, run either full time in a one month stretch (weekends are usually off) or part time as I mentioned above. The Infnatry course is broken into two modules The first mod can be either part time for the same duration, or full time for a month. The second mod is full time for a month. If done full time, the two mods will run back to back. Full time, they are run out of Meaford, Ontario, a particularly deplorable patch of the province near Owen Sound. 

For the two of you, I advise you to apply immediately, on hopes that you get a part time BMQ in the winter/spring, then right onto your infantry course full time for two months in Meaford this summer.

Contact a recruiter at a Toronto unit for more solid information. Best of luck.


----------



## Tape

Just the answer I was looking for, thank you SO much Brihard! We'll be going down to Moss Park this weekend!


----------



## dimsum

Unless there's a weekend event going on already, the recruiters won't be in on the weekends.  

As the Reserve units recruit specifically for their unit (ie. you ask to join that specific unit rather than the CF in the beginning), you'll have to go to the unit in question on their parade night; Moss Park will have a few units, Fort York Armouries have a few, HMCS YORK has the Naval Reserve, and I think there is a detachment run out of Mississauga, Scarborough and Aurora if memory serves correctly.

All this to say:  Research what type of trade you want, then look into the units that offer them.


----------



## brihard

Tape said:
			
		

> Just the answer I was looking for, thank you SO much Brihard! We'll be going down to Moss Park this weekend!



Best to go in during a week day, talk to whoever's there, and find out what night the Queen's Own Rifles or the 48th Highlanders parade, and visit then. I've worked with guys from both, they're both good units.

Note that they may not have spots. Our budget year froms from 1 Apr - 31 Mar. By this time in the year units often have all the applicants they need. I've already got 8 of my 10 for the year.


----------



## Tape

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Unless there's a weekend event going on already, the recruiters won't be in on the weekends.  If you're looking for Moss Park specifically, look for the training nights for the units there (it's been a while so I can't remember who/when they parade.)



In that case, we'll go down next week. Thank you!


----------



## xer0

I'm sorry could someone clarify something for me? I went about 3 weeks ago to queens own rifles and they told me they were done recruiting for the year.  Was it just a polite way of turning me away or are they really not recruiting for awhile?  I have also contacted another reserve unit and they said they would call me by next april.  I would really also like to be in a reserve unit in the GTA but I am having a difficult time.  I have all my papers filled out, all my transcripts, everything ready to go.


----------



## krimynal

Note that they may not have spots. Our budget year froms from 1 Apr - 31 Mar. By this time in the year units often have all the applicants they need. I've already got 8 of my 10 for the year.


this quote is from brihard 3 post ago , so it is normal for them to be full.  since the budget year starts on april , they will be more likely to call you up by then !


----------



## xer0

Ok I was not sure if Brihard was in toronto or not and if he was infantry, if so it would be awesome if he could tell me if I could apply for one of the 2 spots left (if theyre still left)


----------



## Journeyman

xer0 said:
			
		

> Ok I was not sure if Brihard was in toronto or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brihard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I'm a recruiter for a reserve unit (Not in Toronto)....
Click to expand...


----------



## the-man

I am planning on joining the Canadian Forces reserves (army) but I'm quite young (I'm at the minimum age, 16). Will my young age affect any part of my career? I found a many reserve units in my area and the only occupations available are: infantry, artillery, armored and combat engineer. I am leaning towards combat engineer but haven't decided 100%. I would like to choose an occupation that would help in the future and I'm thinking of going in to law enforcement as my future career. 
My main questions are:
1: Will my young age make it harder for me?
2. Will artillery help me in the future and with what field?
3. I'm not an olympian but I do pass all the physical standards easily but just barely pass the running standards. How much running is part of bmq?
4. How does bmq work in the reserves?


----------



## JorgSlice

You need to be 17 years of age with parental permission or 18 without. (for both Reserve Force and Regular Force)

You can be 16 if you are applying for ROTP.

All of your answers can be found at Forces.ca

3. You need to at least meet the minimum fitness requirement in order to be giving a position in the reserves. You will do various Fitness training every day on BMQ. Sometimes twice a day or more.

4. BMQ is full time over the Summer, or part-time in the Fall or Spring over weekends. Friday 7pm-Sunday 3pm every second weekend of the month.


----------



## DAA

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> You need to be 17 years of age with parental permission or 18 without. (for both Reserve Force and Regular Force)



WRONG, WRONG, WRONG......

Entry standards for Reserve Force are not the same as Regular Force.......

Reserve Force - 16 years of age, with parental consent, provided you are currently attending school full-time.....


----------



## brihard

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> You need to be 17 years of age with parental permission or 18 without. (for both Reserve Force and Regular Force)



False. There are reserve recruiters here, and you are not among them. Please wait for one of us to respond rather than feeling the need to pitch in your two cents. I get the desire to be helpful, but you don't know enough yet.



To the original poster- you can join the reserves at the age of 16, with parental permission, provided you remain a full time student until the day you turn 17 (subject to the actual schedule of the school- nobody expects you to go to summer school to stay 'full time' until you turn 17 in, say, June)

1) Your young age _may_ make it harder for you. You have emotional maturing to do yet; that's inevitable. However if you show up with a positive attitude and dedication you should be fine. Many of us weren't much more than that when we joined. I had only just turned 17 myself and yet they've continued to let me show up.

2) Artillery will help you with a future in artillery. There isn't much out there that artillery is transferable to. _However_, if you continue on for some years and rise up the ranks you will acquire many transferable skills and personal aptitudes: leadership, both trained and innate; confidence working with and comfort working for people. The ability to speak and to deliver material to groups. The ability to instruct more junior soldiers. And the intangible confidence that comes simply by virtue of doing something long enough that you know you're good at it.

3) Running will be part of BMQ, but not a huge part of it. Don't concern yourself with that: running is part of being in the *army*. BMQ is only the first step. Running is, fundamentally, cardio- and that keeps people alive, and it keeps them functional at the end of the first stage of a long session of 'this sucks' and ready to move on to the next part- you'll get what I mean in time.

4) Reserve BMQs _for the most part_ run part time for about 11 weekend, spread out at roughly two weekends a month bewteen fal and late winter, and early winter to late spring. Some areas run full time BMQs in the May-July timeframe. Done full time the course is a month.

That should about cover it I think?


----------



## JorgSlice

DAA said:
			
		

> WRONG, WRONG, WRONG......
> 
> Entry standards for Reserve Force are not the same as Regular Force.......
> 
> Reserve Force - 16 years of age, with parental consent, provided you are currently attending school full-time.....



Whoa calm down, I forgot that when CANFORGEN 038/11 CMP 019/11 171252Z FEB 11 came out that the "MAINTAINS FULL TIME STUDENT" clause was still in place. Damn.


----------



## Jarnhamar

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> Whoa calm down, I forgot that when CANFORGEN 038/11 CMP 019/11 171252Z FEB 11 came out that the "MAINTAINS FULL TIME STUDENT" clause was still in place. Damn.



You should let CF members associated with recruiting answer questions about recruiting.


----------



## Nobody_Important

Not 100% sure if this is the right place to ask this, but bear with me, everybody. 

For the past year or so i've been seriously considering joining the Canadian Forces. I'm sure you've all heard the "It looks like the life for me." explanation before, so i'll skip over my reasons and move straight onto the questions i'd like to ask all of you. 

I briefly wondered about joining the Regular Force as a NCM, but decided that the reserves (Calgary Highlanders to be exact) would be a better place for me seeing as i'm not fully sure if i'd want to get into the Regular Force right off the bat. I just have a few questions about the reserves in general i'd like to ask all of you.

1. Is it possible to live off base if I apply and get accepted into the reserves?

2. Am I required to stick to weekend training, or can I train throughout the week and complete BMQ quicker?

3. Do I have to wear a uniform 24/7 if I live off base?

4. What are my chances of switching into the Regular Force after completing BMQ, Soldier Qualification, and Infantry Training (I've forgotten the name. BIQ?)

Anyway, if anyone could answer my questions, i'd be very appreciative.


----------



## brihard

Nobody_Important said:
			
		

> Not 100% sure if this is the right place to ask this, but bear with me, everybody.
> 
> For the past year or so i've been seriously considering joining the Canadian Forces. I'm sure you've all heard the "It looks like the life for me." explanation before, so i'll skip over my reasons and move straight onto the questions i'd like to ask all of you.
> 
> I briefly wondered about joining the Regular Force as a NCM, but decided that the reserves (Calgary Highlanders to be exact) would be a better place for me seeing as i'm not fully sure if i'd want to get into the Regular Force right off the bat. I just have a few questions about the reserves in general i'd like to ask all of you.
> 
> 1. Is it possible to live off base if I apply and get accepted into the reserves?
> 
> 2. Am I required to stick to weekend training, or can I train throughout the week and complete BMQ quicker?
> 
> 3. Do I have to wear a uniform 24/7 if I live off base?
> 
> 4. What are my chances of switching into the Regular Force after completing BMQ, Soldier Qualification, and Infantry Training (I've forgotten the name. BIQ?)
> 
> Anyway, if anyone could answer my questions, i'd be very appreciative.



I'll field these. I'm reserve infantry for most of a decade. Currently working full time, but I've done lots of part time too.

1. As a part time reservist there is no 'living on base'. Reservists are almost all people with ordinary civilian lives. Most are students, some professionals. A small proportion live off the reserves through combinations of short term taskings and casual work, and longer term full time taskings and courses when they come up. The actual time commitment for a trained reservist averages 3 hours a week on an evening, and one weekend a month for a training exercise during the months of Sept - Apr. You will live 'on base' when attending full time training, or if you have chosen to volunteer for employment of some sort or another at a base (e.g., providing support for a course that's running, etc).

2. Reservists almost always do a part time weekend BMQ these days. Recent course schedules I've looked at are usually 11 or 12 weekends over the course of 5 or 6 months. Some bases do full time reserve BMQs in May or June, but that's never a given. Subsequent to BMQ, if you went infantry you would have a two-module course called DP1 (developmental period 1) Infantry. The first mod is usually done full time for a month but MAY be done the same 11-12 weekends format. The second mod is always full time. In actuality you are very likely to get a two month full time compelte DP1 mods 1 and 2 both. Those are almost exclusively int he summer.

3. God no. Soldiers wear uniforms at work (most of the time we work relatively normal hours) and when at official functions and on some official travel. As a reservist you'll be wearing your uniform for 4 or 5 hours a week, unless you pick up extra casual taskings or courses. Soldiers have lives outside of work too. We come home, uniform comes off, and we carry on with our evening / weekend.

4. These days- not so hot. Getting into regular force infantry is hard, and a lot of guys with considerably more experience are trying to transfer in. It's by no means impossible, but these days it's not likely or easy.


----------



## Nobody_Important

Brihard said:
			
		

> 4. These days- not so hot. Getting into regular force infantry is hard, and a lot of guys with considerably more experience are trying to transfer in. It's by no means impossible, but these days it's not likely or easy.



Would it be a smarter move to think about a different occupation? Say one that's in demand? I've also been looking at Combat Engineer, Ammunition Technician, or perhaps something in the intelligence department. 

On a totally unrelated note, I see that the chances of me getting accepted are slim to none because of my peanut allergy and asthma (Although my doctor said my asthma isn't a problem anymore and i'm going to see an allergist because I haven't had a reaction in over ten years)

Also, forgive my total ineptness at figuring out how to use this website.


----------



## mariomike

Nobody_Important said:
			
		

> On a totally unrelated note, I see that the chances of me getting accepted are slim to none because of my peanut allergy and asthma (Although my doctor said my asthma isn't a problem anymore and i'm going to see an allergist because I haven't had a reaction in over ten years)



Some discussions of allergies and asthma you may find helpful.

Allergies in the CF  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12898.0/nowap.html
8 pages

Peanut allergy  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/72342.0

Peanut allergies are ruining my life. 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/87882.0

Unreactive peanut allergy - appeal?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/81097.0

Asthma & the CF (merged thread)
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1567.0/nowap.html
14 pages

Recruiting Success Story (asthma related)
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/54871.0

My (ongoing) Adventure .... re: asthma  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34551.0/nowap.html

Light Asthma and CF ?!  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/94661.0

Asthma...Situation  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/52013.0


----------



## Eowyn

Nobody_Important said:
			
		

> Would it be a smarter move to think about a different occupation? Say one that's in demand? I've also been looking at Combat Engineer, Ammunition Technician, or perhaps something in the intelligence department.



FYI, Ammunition Technician is not a PRes trade.  Although Int Op is a PRes trade, they do not have of a presence in Calgary.  You would be looking at 6 Int Coy in Western Canada.


----------



## brihard

I need to make a correction on my original reply. I stated incorrectly that 'part time reservists living on base just doesn't happen'. I've since been told that there are actually some bases with enough base housing that Cl A reservists have been able to get spots in base housing at the bottom of the priority list.

So, I stand corrected. But you will not be made to stay in military quarters except in certain instances of being on courses or takings that necessitate it.


----------



## Nobody_Important

Brihard said:
			
		

> I've since been told that there are actually some bases with enough base housing that Cl A reservists have been able to get spots in base housing at the bottom of the priority list.
> 
> So, I stand corrected. But you will not be made to stay in military quarters except in certain instances of being on courses or takings that necessitate it.



Cl A reservists? Hate to be such a rookie, but what does Cl A mean? Class A?


----------



## dangerboy

That is what it means, Cl A is Class A.


----------



## dapaterson

Reserve classes of service, simplified:


Class A = part time

Class B = full time for 14 days or longer

Class C = full time, for operational reasons (ice storm, floods, deployed for an overseas operation)


----------



## Nobody_Important

So, hypothetically, if I was accepted into the reserves I could live off base? Would I be paying to do so? I've heard that there is rent to be paid, but i'm not quite sure whether that's fact or fiction.


----------



## Robert0288

I have a friend who lives on base as a class A reservist and does pay rent.  However living on base as class A, by everything I've heard, is extremely rare (and in his case special circumstance).  I would not count on any housing to be available.


----------



## Nobody_Important

I see. Well, it's worth seeing about. I'm seeing a recruiter this friday and hope to clear up some stuff. What special circumstances are we talking about? If that isn't too personal, that is.


----------



## Smirnoff123

If you are a reservist it is 99% likely you will live exactly where you do now, pay the same bills as you do now. The only thing that will change is one night a week will be dedicated to the CF and every now and then you will run around in a forest for a weekend.

I am thinking you are reading a lot of information that generally applies to the regular force (full time).


----------



## Nobody_Important

Sounds like the reserves are far more relaxed than full time. What do you mean by running around in a forest for a weekend? War games or something like that?


----------



## Eowyn

As you want to join the Calgary Highlanders, I am going to assume that you live in Calgary.  There is not a base in Calgary, so you will not be living on base.  If you do a weekend BMQ, you will be sleeping at Mewata Armouries.

You could in the outdoors on weekends during a field training exercise.  There you practise the skills you learned in the classroom in a more realistic setting.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

To add to the "running around in a forest" point:

This past weekend, the Calgary Highlanders went on exercise (what we call a training event ) in Wainwright Alberta and enhanced their shooting skills.  Another weekend mightr be dedicated to field skills (tent installations, trench digging, camouflage and concealment, map and compass, etc).

As you are looking to join the army, you will most likely do army training to remain current after you have done your courses to be qualified in the trade you choose.

Reservists in Canada are different from reservists in other countries.  Do not mix the two up.  I would definitely recommend you not looking at the reserves as a full time job prospect.  It can be used to supplement what you do during the week.  If you are interested in the full time military, apply and join the regular forces, shold you pass the recruiting stages.

Write questions down and have them ready for when you do get to the recruiting center.


----------



## Waters81

Here is a question that I have asked many times in recent weeks and have received as many answers.

 I am a recent graduate of the regular force BMQ course. I graduated January. 31st of this year but due to health issues with my fiance I was unable to continue on to my SQ in Wainwright and was released (4C) from the forces on February.14th. As I explained to my instructors I was planning on joining the reserves when I got back to Toronto (No one told me that I could have transferred into the reserves from there until it was too late, so lets not get into that). Last night I went down to speak with someone at the unit I wish to enrol with but was told that the 14 weeks of BMQ that I had just completed are no longer valid and that I would have to join the sup-res and redo my BMQ. Can anyone confirm as to whether or not this is at all accurate?

Responses are much appreciated

Cheers


----------



## Nfld Sapper

IIRC in order to get on the Supp List you must be DP1 complete (BMQ+SQ+Trades)......


----------



## MikeL

If you are a released member and wish to join the Primary Reserve I don't know why they would tell you to join the Supplementary Reserves.  Also,  if you completed Reg Force BMQ recently I would think a PLAR done during the recruiting process would grant you the BMQ qualification/recruit school by pass unless there is a OFP issue?

Try talking to the unit recruiter  again and/or clerks to confirm.


----------



## Waters81

Exactly, and these are my questions. I tried to contact CFRD Toronto ask someone there but no one answered and I've always received great help from this site in the past.


----------



## DAA

Because you did NOT reach the OFP (ie; finished QL3), your BMQ should be valid for the same amount of time after your release date, as you actually served.  So if you completed and graduated from BMQ and served say 8 months total time in the CF Reg F, your BMQ would be valid for 8 months from the date of release.
I will check the Matrix in the morning just to confirm.

Nevertheless, you need to submit an application to the CF, just like anyone else inorder to join the Reserves.


----------



## Waters81

I'm all over it like white on rice.


----------



## DAA

If you served for "less than 12 months" in the Regular Force, the BMQ qualification is valid for 24 months from the date of release.


----------



## KerryBlue

Let me preface this with saying I've used the search button and it has yielded nothing. 

I'm 19 years old, and a hopefully a soon to be reserve Pte. in training. I've been a hockey since I was 6 and a football player since 12. Around 14/15 dip became big in the locker room pre and post game. Today I no longer play football or hockey at as high a level as I was, but I still do enjoy a nice dip. 

My question is what is the Canadian Force outlook to smokeless tobacco, i.e..dip, chewing tobacco etc..I know that in the physical fitness guide it says to quit smoking as when you start training and before BMQ(Not an issue for me) but is dip looked at the same way, i.e quit when you start training. 

This may be a stupid question, but I just want a general idea of the use of smokeless tobacco in the forces, do guys dip on field exercises or when there sitting around in the shacks/vehicle hangars shooting the shit and training..

I appreciate any good answers on this...
Thanjs


----------



## MikeL

Didn't know dip was a thing for 14/15 year olds these days.

Numerous people in the CAF use dip, smoke, etc. Quitting though would be beneficial for your health, as it can be pretty nasty for your mouth, etc. I assume it would be recommended to quit using dip, just like how it is recommended to quit smoking. But if you wish to continue doing it, that is your choice.

Piece of advice for you(and anyone else who dips).  Don't leave spit bottles laying around.. clean up after yourself. Oh and make sure the lid on your spit bottle is on tight.. especially when in a vehicle;  it isn't appreciated when spit splashes/leaks out.


----------



## mariomike

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> My question is what is the Canadian Force outlook to smokeless tobacco, i.e..dip, chewing tobacco etc..



Rules regarding chewing tobacco  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/96024/post-964000.html#msg964000


----------



## The Bread Guy

mariomike said:
			
		

> Rules regarding chewing tobacco
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/96024/post-964000.html#msg964000


Prepare to merge - merging.... _NOW_.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## PMedMoe

As a smoker, I know smoking is gross, however, I try not to be a pig about it.  I don't throw butts on the ground and I empty the butt cans (or butt stops if they're not locked) and volunteer to clean up the smoking area during the annual outdoor clean up, even though I'm not the lazy ass tossing butts on the ground.

Here's _my_ opinion on "chew":  

Don't do it where smoking is not allowed.  It just pissed people (smokers and nonsmokers) off.  
Skeletor had a good point.  To add to that, do NOT use a clear bottle for your spit.  Use an opaque bottle or a coffee cup with a lid, and yes, don't leave it sitting around.


----------



## MPHopeful13

Hi all:
I apologize in advance if this question has already been asked, but after about 3 hrs of digging through Google search results, I decided to throw in the towel and turn to you guys. First off, a little bit about myself. My goal in the CF is to go into a combat arms trade in the reserves (probably arty or armoured recce) with the 36 Canadian Brigade Group, graduate from HS, complete a police foundations degree, then a university degree (something like criminology or psychology) and CT to the Reg Force military police trade. My questions are as follows: can you still join the reserves at age 16? If so, can you apply (I know that you can't be sworn in until all prerequisites are met) while still in grade 10? Or do you have to wait until you have finished grade 10 to even begin the application process? I ask about the minimum age because this CANFORGEN states that as long as you are a full-time student, which I would be, you can join the PRes, - 
CANFORGEN 038/11 CMP 019/11 171252Z FEB 11
AMENDMENT TO MINIMUM ENROLMENT AGE DAOD 5002-1
UNCLASSIFIED


REF: DAOD 5002-1 ENROLMENT 



THE PURPOSE OF THIS MESSAGE IS TO AMEND THE POLICY AT REF REGARDING THE MINIMUM AGES FOR ENROLMENT IN THE CF. THIS AMENDMENT BROADENS THE SELECTION OF EDUCATIONAL PROGRAMS UNDER WHICH AN APPLICANT MAY BE ENROLLED AT AGE 16. REF WILL BE MODIFIED IN DUE COURSE 


THE MINIMUM AGE TO BE ELIGIBLE FOR ENROLMENT VARIES. TO BE ELIGIBLE FOR ENROLMENT IN THE REGULAR FORCE, AN APPLICANT IS REQUIRED TO HAVE REACHED: 


AGE 16, IF THE APPLICANT IS SELECTED FOR EDUCATION AND TRAINING AT A ROYAL MILITARY COLLEGE OR CIVILIAN UNIVERSITY OR COLLEGE, OR 


AGE 17 IN ALL OTHER CASES 


IN THE RESERVE FORCE, AN APPLICANT MUST BE: 


AGE 18, IF THE APPLICANT ENROLS IN THE COATS OR CANADIAN RANGERS 


_*AGE 16, IF THE APPLICANT IS SELECTED FOR EDUCATION AND TRAINING AT A ROYAL MILITARY COLLEGE OR OTHERWISE MAINTAINS FULL-TIME STUDENT STATUS UNTIL AGE 17 *_


AGE 17 IN ANY OTHER CASE 


THE MINIMUM AGE FOR ENROLMENT IN THE SPECIAL FORCE IS AGE 17 


THE CONSENT OF A CUSTODIAL PARENT OR LEGAL GUARDIAN IS REQUIRED FOR THE ENROLMENT OF AN APPLICANT WHO IS UNDER THE AGE OF 18 ON THE DAY OF ENROLMENT 


CDA HAS BEEN REQUESTED TO UNDERTAKE A REVIEW OF THE HIGH SCHOOL CO-OP INITIATIVE FOR P RES CANDIDATES TO ENSURE IT MEETS THE INTENT OF THIS POLICY AMENDMENT 


DGMP/DHRD WILL CONDUCT A REVIEW OF THE ELIGIBILITY CRITERIA FOR RESERVE SUMMER PROGRAMS, BLACK BEAR, RAVEN AND BOLD EAGLE, TO ENSURE THAT THEY REMAIN COMPLIANT WITH THIS POLICY 


SIGNED BY RADM A. SMITH, CMP 

while this excerpt from forces.ca says that you must be 17 -

To apply to the Canadian Forces, you must:
Be a Canadian Citizen.
_*Be 17 years of age*_, with parental consent, or older, except:
Regular Officer Training Plan – Junior applications must be 16 or older.

Thanks in advance for any clarity you may be able to bring up.

Edit: For clarity.


----------



## JorgSlice

You must be 17 with parental consent unless you're applying to an Educational Program (ROTP at RMC for example) or a full-time student.


----------



## mariomike

MPHopeful13 said:
			
		

> can you still join the reserves at age 16?



http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/107994/post-1182512.html#msg1182512
See Reply #2 and #3.
"Reserve Force - 16 years of age, with parental consent, provided you are currently attending school full-time."


----------



## Bassil_Inf

17 is for Reg force with parental consent. You can join the reserves at the age of 16 with parental consent but must be enrolled in a full-time school until the age of 17 I believe.


----------



## MPHopeful13

Thanks everyone for your answers. Can't wait to turn 16 and get the ball rolling. One last thing, do you guys know if I have to wait until I finish grade 10 to apply, or can I apply while still in grade 10? Ex: I turn 16 in November 2014, and finish grade 10 in June 2015. Can I apply in Nov/14 or do I have to wait until June (probably closer to July)/15?


----------



## ModlrMike

> Who can apply:
> 
> To apply to the Canadian Forces, you must:
> 
> Be a Canadian Citizen.
> Be 17 years of age, with parental consent, or older, except:
> - Regular Officer Training Plan – Junior applications must be 16 or older.
> Have completed at least Grade 10 or Secondaire IV (in Quebec).
> Certain entry programs and occupations require higher levels of education.



Taken directly from the forces.ca website. Seems pretty unequivocal to me.


----------



## Godwinlee

Yes you can, I was 16 when I started BMQ which was recently. I just turned 17!


----------



## mariomike

16 years old and want to join the CF  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13208.0

7 pages.

I'm 16 and I want to join the CF
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/27638.0.html

6 pages.


----------



## ModlrMike

Godwinlee said:
			
		

> Yes you can, I was 16 when I started BMQ which was recently. I just turned 17!



No, he can not. Read the extract from the CF Recruiting website: he has not completed grade 10.


----------



## brihard

I was a PRes recruiter until last April. You cannot apply until you have completed grade ten. You must also meet one of the two age requirements: either 17 years old, or 16 AND a full time student (including high school).

To my knowledge this standard has not changed.


----------



## Ice97

MPHopeful13 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for your answers. Can't wait to turn 16 and get the ball rolling. One last thing, do you guys know if I have to wait until I finish grade 10 to apply, or can I apply while still in grade 10? Ex: I turn 16 in November 2014, and finish grade 10 in June 2015. Can I apply in Nov/14 or do I have to wait until June (probably closer to July)/15?



Yeah....you're looking at atleast 1 1/2 years before you can even apply....so more then 2 years most likely before you can wear the uniform....if you are still interested at that point.  2 years is a long time when you're a teen in high school.



			
				Godwinlee said:
			
		

> Yes you can, I was 16 when I started BMQ which was recently. I just turned 17!



Obviously had Gr 10 or they wouldn't be in the Military.  If you're born late in the year (like I was) then you'll have Gr 10 completed when you're 15.  You have to wait until you're 16 because I believe that's the age of consent....or something like that


----------



## MPHopeful13

Thanks again to everyone for the insight. As much as this is a slight bump in the road, I'll just take it all in stride, using the next year and a half to get in awesome shape, bring down my 5k and 10k times (maybe get up to a half marathon? ), focus on school, volunteering, getting some work experience, etc. At the end of the day, I know what I want to do with my life, and I believe that I will still know when I finish grade 10.


----------



## Boschmaniac

Hello,

Earlier today I contacted my local reserve unit via telephone, and I was told to start the process by applying online. Right now I am doing so, however, the trade in which I am applying for is not listed. I am looking to join the SALH, however Armoured Recon/ Armoured soldier is not listed.

So I have three quick questions:

1. Is it listed as something else under military occupations (I am at the stage where I select 3)

2. I am currently attending university, so do I list that as my highest education?

3. Since I am a student, what should I list my entry plan as?

Thanks.


----------



## DAA

You need to go back to SALH and speak to them again.  Something may have gotten lost in translation.  

Right off the forces.ca website.......important points are highlighted in yellow, parts in red may not have happened, especially, if you are asking these types of questions.

*** If you are interested in joining the Reserves, your first step is to contact one of your local Reserve units to find out which positions are available.  They will work with you to identify a job, fill in all the required application forms, and advise you through the process


----------



## Boschmaniac

Everything turned out good now just have to wait.

Thanks.

Another question though, what EXACTLY does a reservist do on a typical Wednesday evening in 3 hours? And what sorts of things would they do on the one weekend per month?


----------



## blackberet17

Your entry plan is up to you. You have the choice of path, Officer or NCM.

If you are successful in your university studies, you can follow the Officer path. Direct Entry (DEO or RESO, I think they changed the acronym) is your Officer path.

I like DAA's points, but I remember filling out all my own paperwork...unless I had questions, and even then sometimes...

I can't tell you EXACTLY what you'll do on a trg night. It depends on what's on the training calendar for the training year. It will vary: theory classes, vehicle prep for an exercise, setup for other events, vehicle maintenance, parade practice...

Weekends will also depend on the intent of the exercise. It could be a mounted or dismounted exercise (with or without vehicles); a stables weekend where all types of kit are cleaned, repaired, setup and torn down; an Individual Battle Test Standard (IBTS) weekend, where you could be attending a mix of classes on a variety of topics and/or doing some hands-on stuff, taking part in a live-fire range, etc.

All this you will learn in due time. Focus on getting the paperwork in, and getting through your Basic Military Qualifications (BMQ) course.

Oh, and actually go down to the SALH armoury, and talk to the recruiter and some of the guys if you can. That'll give you a much clearer idea.


----------



## Boschmaniac

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> Your entry plan is up to you. You have the choice of path, Officer or NCM.
> 
> If you are successful in your university studies, you can follow the Officer path. Direct Entry (DEO or RESO, I think they changed the acronym) is your Officer path.
> 
> I like DAA's points, but I remember filling out all my own paperwork...unless I had questions, and even then sometimes...
> 
> I can't tell you EXACTLY what you'll do on a trg night. It depends on what's on the training calendar for the training year. It will vary: theory classes, vehicle prep for an exercise, setup for other events, vehicle maintenance, parade practice...
> 
> Weekends will also depend on the intent of the exercise. It could be a mounted or dismounted exercise (with or without vehicles); a stables weekend where all types of kit are cleaned, repaired, setup and torn down; an Individual Battle Test Standard (IBTS) weekend, where you could be attending a mix of classes on a variety of topics and/or doing some hands-on stuff, taking part in a live-fire range, etc.
> 
> All this you will learn in due time. Focus on getting the paperwork in, and getting through your Basic Military Qualifications (BMQ) course.
> 
> Oh, and actually go down to the SALH armoury, and talk to the recruiter and some of the guys if you can. That'll give you a much clearer idea.



I was actually 50/50 between joining the SALH or the Loyal Eddies, I decided to go with Infantry because an individual in my class happens to be Infantry while another is a Reserve MP. 

It would probably be best if I went to the armoury, but when I talked to the Sgt over the phone he gave me most of the answers I was looking for at the time.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Teager

Boschmaniac said:
			
		

> I was actually 50/50 between joining the SALH or the Loyal Eddies, I decided to go with Infantry because an individual in my class happens to be Infantry while another is a Reserve MP.
> 
> It would probably be best if I went to the armoury, but when I talked to the Sgt over the phone he gave me most of the answers I was looking for at the time.
> 
> Thanks for the reply



You should go to the armoury still and go on a parade night and you will be able to see some of the things they do there. The recruiter should be willing to show you around.


----------



## George Wallace

Teager said:
			
		

> You should go to the armoury still and go on a parade night and you will be able to see some of the things they do there. The recruiter should be willing to show you around.



Excellent advice.  You will have to go to the Armoury sooner or later anyway.  You will have to go for an interview, and be accepted by whatever unit you are trying to join.  They will then give you a letter accepting you, which you will take to the CFRC to start processing your paperwork.  The CFRC will not process anything on people who want to join the Reserves until such time that a Reserve unit accepts them.


----------



## shawn l

Hi,
i start my bmq in 9 day and i would like to know if there is a place in st-jean ... like at canex or somewhere else on base where they sell cigarette .. I know i won't be able to smoke much but in case I don't have any left during my first 5 weeks ?? 

ps: i know smoking ain't good for my health 
pss: sorry for any misspelling i may have made.. it ain't my first language


----------



## Moore

shawn l said:
			
		

> Hi,
> i start my bmq in 9 day and i would like to know if there is a place in st-jean ... like at canex or somewhere else on base where they sell cigarette .. I know i won't be able to smoke much but in case I don't have any left during my first 5 weeks ??
> 
> ps: i know smoking ain't good for my health
> pss: sorry for any misspelling i may have made.. it ain't my first language



I remember watchin basic up and they sold cigerettes there but that was also in 2006 lol.


----------



## shawn l

at canex ?? ... in the mess ??


----------



## ShadyBrah

They do sell cigatettes at the canex.


----------



## shawn l

ok thanks for the fast anwser


----------



## sarahsmom

Plan to bring enough cigarettes for your first 5 weeks, since you cannot go to canex during that period unless you have permission from your staff. 
Usually what happens if you run out of stuff is you put in a request to go to Canex through your course senior. They will bring it to your platoon staff's attention. *IF* they decide to allow a visit to Canex, only the people who are missing acceptable items will be allowed to go (names will be submitted to course staff prior to going). Cigarettes are not usually an acceptable reason for going to canex during Indoc. You can give your money to someone on your platoon who is going for laundry soap and ask them to get your smokes. That is usually ok.
Another option is to make friends with people on other platoons who are a few weeks ahead of you. They may have permission to go to canex in the evenings whenever they want. They can then drop the smokes off to you on your floor.
Your best bet is to bring enough cigarettes to last you the whole 5 weeks. Or quit smoking. Running up and down 8 flights of stairs every time you want a smoke on the weekends can get pretty tedious. Most of the non-smokers on my platoon didn't look too kindly on the smokers who took half an hour to go for one smoke.


----------



## shawn l

good to know i didn't taught about the stairs ... i think it will be a good way to stop .. i never taught that 8 or 10 set of stair would help me stop smoking but i think it will.

thanks a lot for all they info


----------



## ModlrMike

How about you use the time to quit smoking. Consider the time away from your usual triggers and the structured environment as an opportunity to improve your health.


----------



## Eric Wang

On the CF site it says (Below) but some people say 17 with parental consent. Some others says 16 for ROTP. So I am wondering if I can  really apply for Pres when I turn 16 years old, and completed grade 10? Also where do Pres recruits do their BMQ? its for the interview question that the counselor will ask. In order to apply I have to send my transcript to the force do I have to send my provincial exam score too? What are the chances of joining the reserve with a grade 10 education? Do I need both my parent's consent? my parents are divorced and don't live in the same country ;( If I got accepted, and going for my BMQ, am I going to miss a lot of school? I know I can ask all this question at the recruiting center, but they are closed now ;(

To apply to the Forces, you must:

Be a Canadian Citizen.
Be 17 years of age, with parental consent, or older, except:
Regular Officer Training Plan – Junior applications must be 16 or older.
Reserve Force - Applicants may be 16 years of age if they are also enrolled as a full-time high school student.
Have completed at least Grade 10 or Secondaire IV (in Quebec).
Certain entry programs and occupations require higher levels of education.


----------



## runormal

For the age question I believe it is now 16 again, but I'm not 100% sure.


Also where do Pres recruits do their BMQ? 
Somewhere within the geographical area, it could be done at the unit amouries, a Candian Forces base/training center (depending on proximity). Quite honestly I wouldn't stress too much about this as there are multiple locations where it could be held depending on where you live and what facilities are available for you. You could ask the unit that you apply to as you need to get a letter from them prior to initiate the application process.

 In order to apply I have to send my transcript to the force do I have to send my provincial exam score too? 
Ask the CFRC however I suspect just the grade 10 transcripts though.

What are the chances of joining the reserve with a grade 10 education? 
There is no way to know until you apply, but I know many people who got in with just grade 10, I wouldn't worry about it. Though some trades require grade 12, but these are of a more technical nature.

Do I need both my parent's consent? my parents are divorced and don't live in the same country ;( 
Just one (my parents are divorced as well  >)

If I got accepted, and going for my BMQ, am I going to miss a lot of school? 
There are full time basics run throughout the summer and part time basics run on the weekend during the school year. Either way you shouldn't miss any school, though some students find it challenging to balance their studies (i.e marks drop) as you will be gone from Friday night to Sunday Evening roughly two times a month. However if you do the school work before you go away you won't have a problem. In fact my highest marks in University were when I was doing my basic as I knew I couldn't waste any time.

Good Luck


----------



## Eric Wang

runormal said:
			
		

> For the age question I believe it is now 16 again, but I'm not 100% sure.
> 
> 
> Also where do Pres recruits do their BMQ?
> Somewhere within the geographical area, it could be done at the unit amouries, a Candian Forces base/training center (depending on proximity). Quite honestly I wouldn't stress too much about this as there are multiple locations where it could be held depending on where you live and what facilities are available for you. You could ask the unit that you apply to as you need to get a letter from them prior to initiate the application process.
> 
> In order to apply I have to send my transcript to the force do I have to send my provincial exam score too?
> Ask the CFRC however I suspect just the grade 10 transcripts though.
> 
> What are the chances of joining the reserve with a grade 10 education?
> There is no way to know until you apply, but I know many people who got in with just grade 10, I wouldn't worry about it. Though some trades require grade 12, but these are of a more technical nature.
> 
> Do I need both my parent's consent? my parents are divorced and don't live in the same country ;(
> Just one (my parents are divorced as well  >)
> 
> If I got accepted, and going for my BMQ, am I going to miss a lot of school?
> There are full time basics run throughout the summer and part time basics run on the weekend during the school year. Either way you shouldn't miss any school, though some students find it challenging to balance their studies (i.e marks drop) as you will be gone from Friday night to Sunday Evening roughly two times a month. However if you do the school work before you go away you won't have a problem. In fact my highest marks in University were when I was doing my basic as I knew I couldn't waste any time.
> 
> Good Luck


Thank you so much for answering my question  I appreciate your help man


----------



## DAA

I am Canadian said:
			
		

> To apply to the Forces, you must:
> 
> Be a Canadian Citizen.
> Be 17 years of age, with parental consent, or older, except:
> Regular Officer Training Plan – Junior applications must be 16 or older.
> Reserve Force - Applicants may be 16 years of age if they are also enrolled as a full-time high school student.
> Have completed at least Grade 10 or Secondaire IV (in Quebec).
> Certain entry programs and occupations require higher levels of education.



You answered your own question with regards to minimum age and education.


----------



## mariomike

I am Canadian said:
			
		

> So I am wondering if I can  really apply for Pres when I turn 16 years old, and completed grade 10?



Age Limits to Join  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/12904.750.html
31 pages.

Joining the reserves at 16 yrs old?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/104833.0

Can I join the primary reserves?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/103148.0
"I am 16 years old and am in grade 11 in Toronto."

able to join the military at the age of 16?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/16735.0

Can I join the PRes?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/113066.0
"can you still join the reserves at age 16?"

Planning on Joining the Reserves 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/107994/post-1182512.html#msg1182512
"I'm at the minimum age, 16"

This question has been asked, answered and discussed many times. 

As always, go by the Recruiting website.


----------



## George Wallace

marionmike

How many silver spoons have been served now?     >


----------



## maaroc

Hi everyone,

I am in the process of applying to the Reserves in the Intelligence Operator trade.  I have been researching the training process but was looking to have some clarity regarding time commitment as I have a civy job and a family.

I understand BMQ can be done part-time, on the weekends but what training modules (specifically for Int Op) are required after BMQ? I can do full-time training if necessary however, I would like to do as much, or all, of the training part-time, if possible.

Can BMQL and trades training be done part-time or on weekends?  If so what does the part-time module look like?  If not, what is the time commitment for all aspects of the BMQL and trade training (QL5A)?  

I am trying to get a rough picture of the training process for becoming a Reserve Int Op.  Any information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BinRat55

maaroc said:
			
		

> I am trying to get a rough picture of the training process for becoming a Reserve Int Op.  Any information would be greatly appreciated!



Many Int Ops I know work very diligently at "searching" for info. They "search" high and low, "search" everywhere they can. That's what makes them good Int Operators...

Get my drift?


----------



## maaroc

Noted.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Brasidas

Have you considered going in to the armoury and discussing training with personnel there?


----------



## faivious

maaroc said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am in the process of applying to the Reserves in the Intelligence Operator trade.  I have been researching the training process but was looking to have some clarity regarding time commitment as I have a civy job and a family.
> 
> I understand BMQ can be done part-time, on the weekends but what training modules (specifically for Int Op) are required after BMQ? I can do full-time training if necessary however, I would like to do as much, or all, of the training part-time, if possible.
> 
> Can BMQL and trades training be done part-time or on weekends?  If so what does the part-time module look like?  If not, what is the time commitment for all aspects of the BMQL and trade training (QL5A)?
> 
> I am trying to get a rough picture of the training process for becoming a Reserve Int Op.  Any information would be greatly appreciated!



Hello.
It differs year to year, and your location.
Sometimes BMQ (L) may be held on weekends, sometimes it may not..Same goes for your Trade Qualification.

Correct me if I'm wrong & don't quote me on this... but part-time BMQ (L) or Trade Qualifications, if even held at all in the present year would be done Friday night to Sunday night, over a stretch of months.


----------



## BinRat55

faivious said:
			
		

> Hello.
> It differs year to year, and your location.
> Sometimes BMQ (L) may be held on weekends, sometimes it may not..Same goes for your Trade Qualification.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong & don't quote me on this... but part-time BMQ (L) or Trade Qualifications, if even held at all in the present year would be done Friday night to Sunday night, over a stretch of months.



Try not to confuse BMQ with BMQ(L)... BMQ is Basic Training and BMQ(L) is the old SQ (Soldier Qualification) usually completed after BMQ by those wearing a land DEU.


----------



## faivious

He was asking what the timings were regarding BMQ (L), which was what I provided.
What did you mean by don't mix it up, I didn't understand  ???


----------



## BinRat55

faivious said:
			
		

> He was asking what the timings were regarding BMQ (L), which was what I provided.
> What did you mean by don't mix it up, I didn't understand  ???



Apparently I meant not to mix it up like I just did! My bad... You are correct, maaroc was asking about BMQ(L). I am used to people thinking BMQ and BMQ(L) are one and the same...

That being said, I don't think you can do a reserve trades training (QL3 / 5) over the course of weekends anymore. Ours in Supply is offered during the summer to compensate for younger members still in school.


----------



## RedcapCrusader

BMQ and BMQL can be done full or part time.

Your occupational training will be conducted full time, during the summer, in Kingston. If I remember correctly, Int Op QL3 is 9 weeks.


----------



## George Wallace

There is NO QL 3 Int Op course.  

As it is early in the members career, not having even started, they can wait until they are actually finished BMQ (L) and have their unit give them the info on the QL 5 INT OP course; as it is constantly being revamped.  It may be in Kingston.  It may not.


----------



## Gunshark

I'm applying out of Toronto to the Army Reserve (Combat Engineer) and last I heard, it's possible to do BMQ part-time, however BMQ(L) has to be full-time (2 weeks), taken at the end of BMQ. The occupational training is then different for every trade. Combat Engineers, for example, require 12 weeks or so of training in Gagetown, NB, which can only be done full-time. However, I was told it can be broken down into 2 modules and be done over 2 years. As a general rule of thumb, I believe the unit wants you to complete training as soon as possible, however they also understand your civilian commitments and let you break some of the training up between 2-3 years. As long as it doesn't drag on forever, otherwise you become a liability. It is best to speak with the local unit to get full details. Call/visit a local armoury.


----------



## StitchJones

Hello, okay I have a question. 
Is it possible to get into the reserves, while still in high school and do both? I would like to complete high school, but I also want to do reserves. So just wondering if doing both at the same time is possible.  ???


----------



## mariomike

StitchJones said:
			
		

> Hello, okay I have a question.
> Is it possible to get into the reserves, while still in high school and do both? I would like to complete high school, but I also want to do reserves. So just wondering if doing both at the same time is possible.  ???



Yes.


----------



## DAA

Yes you can.   If you are interested in joining the Reserves, you need to contact a Reserve Unit in your local area.

http://www.forces.ca/en/centres/findarecruiter-110


----------



## fishtooth87

I did a search on this forum but when typing in reserves, I get all kinds of posts that are no help.

I have always wanted to join the military, I figured a good start would be the reserves. Main reason being, I could not afford the rent and bills we have along with raising a family in Alberta. So for now, reserves will be the only option.

My main question is, When in the reserves to my understanding training is 1, maybe 2 nights a week along with 1 weekend a month.

How long does it take for someone in the reserves to get trained up enough to the point that if there was a conflict and the reserves had a chance to be sent out, that a guy could actually go?

Is there options to train more than 1 day a week and put in more time?

I do not want to go about this half assed. If I can put as much time in as I can along with working my normal job. Than I will. If I could afford to join full time, than I would but for now that is just not an option. 

I really appreciate any input the experienced members of this forum will have

thanks


----------



## mariomike

This may help,

Reserves and Deployment  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/102409.0

How Soon After Enrollement Can You Be Deployed Overseas  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/27991.0/nowap.html
"O.K. so now I'm in the propcess of being accepted into the Reserves..."

Reserve Call Outs/Employment Full Time  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/28811.0/nowap.html
4 pages.


----------



## fishtooth

Thanks for the links. One thing I could not find is How long does it take for a reserve memeber to get trained to the point they can volunteer to be deployed?


----------



## Gunshark

fishtooth said:
			
		

> Thanks for the links. One thing I could not find is How long does it take for a reserve memeber to get trained to the point they can volunteer to be deployed?



Do you know what trade or unit you'd like to join? If not, contact your local recruiting centre so they can give you contact information for it. Then get a tour at the unit on their parade night and chat with the recruiter there, he/she should be able to answer these questions. Training duration depends on the trade and on the schedule. Some people get their training done quicker because they have time and the training schedule is on their side. Other people break their training down into modules (if that option is available) to help them meet their civilian job commitments as well. The point is, training can be done sooner or later, dependent on many factors. That's why it's best to talk directly with the recruiter for the unit you're interested in (or with the brigade recruiter, someone responsible for recruitment for several units in your area). Then you'll have a better idea about how you can work around your civilian job to get the training done.


----------



## mariomike

:goodpost: 



			
				fishtooth said:
			
		

> One thing I could not find is How long does it take for a reserve memeber to get trained to the point they can volunteer to be deployed?



Regarding your civilian job, you may wish to read this,

Reservists Job Protection Superthread  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/2552.0


----------



## ThisIsMatt

So since i was young, i have wanted to be in the army and now that im at the age of 20 and i have matured, i feel the time is now. I am wondering what are some essintals needed for joining the Canadian Reserves on what is needed. 

-like for example is i will loose some weight but i dont already have a good bit of strength and workable cardio.

-Glasses, i wear them and will they discrougage the recruiter? i am near sited.

-upon joining the reserves will i need Restricted/non restricted and core first aid all completed? (also which first aid is needed)


----------



## Loachman

Welcome to Army.ca.

Please read my most recent post here: http://army.ca/forums/threads/121454/post-1409545.html#msg1409545

All of your questions have been asked and answered here before. Start reading older threads and using the Search Function. Should you have any questions remaining after that, we will be happy to answer them for you.

This is now locked until after you have done so.


----------



## TheSnake

I am not quite sure if I can make it for this summer training ( shouldn't have anything holding me back next one though ) just wondering if I where better for me do it now to get a spot ( assuming its not to late?) and inform someone in a week or so prior if something is stopping me from attending? or sign up after?


----------



## RedcapCrusader

There's no issue with you applying and being sworn in now, you can parade with your unit and gain some basic drill, dress, and deportment skills. I opted out of full time summer training because I had just started a new job and couldn't get the time off for such a large block.

Your unit will ask you when and if you're available, and will nominate you for a course accordingly.


----------



## TheSnake

This is bit of a relief but is this course only during summer or will there be an equal course that happens at other parts of the year?


----------



## RedcapCrusader

Basic Military Qualification (BMQ) and BMQ-Land are offered both full time during the summer and on a part time basis during the winter at your local armoury.

Your trade Qualification course will likely only be available full time over the summer, but that is only after you have done your Basic courses and Driver training.

During the local training year (Sept-June), you will parade (train) one night a weekend and one weekend a month. You will do various things like drill, weapon skills, map and compass etc.


----------



## Gunshark

Application process normally takes quite a bit of time. If this is something you want, get in touch with the Reserve unit you want to join, and then go talk to the recruiter at the unit to get information on all requirements and to find out when the BMQ courses are. Then go through the (lengthy) application process with the local recruiting centre. With some luck, if you apply now, you may be able to start a part-time BMQ in the fall. Moral to take away from this: Talk to recruiter at the unit of your interest; start application process now.


----------



## Ayrsayle

Gunshark said:
			
		

> Application process normally takes quite a bit of time. If this is something you want, get in touch with the Reserve unit you want to join, and then go talk to the recruiter at the unit to get information on all requirements and to find out when the BMQ courses are. Then go through the (lengthy) application process with the local recruiting centre. With some luck, if you apply now, you may be able to start a part-time BMQ in the fall. *Moral to take away from this: Talk to recruiter at the unit of your interest; start application process now.*



As someone on the other side of the application process - Absolutely start the process _as soon as you are committed to being a reservist and what that entails_.  Suprisingly, we have lots of people who apply to the Unit who, after making it through the lengthy application process, decide a few months in that they are no longer interested.  There is a lot of paperwork and administration that goes into recruiting individuals who then create a lot of paperwork as they release from the CAF. Paperwork that you as a new recruit likely don't see, but it influences how slow (or fast) the process is for the next guy or girl behind you.

Please don't toss in your paperwork if you aren't ready for the commitment that is expected of being a soldier (even a part time one!).


----------



## Brasidas

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> As someone on the other side of the application process - Absolutely start the process _as soon as you are committed to being a reservist and what that entails_.  Suprisingly, we have lots of people who apply to the Unit who, after making it through the lengthy application process, decide a few months in that they are no longer interested.  There is a lot of paperwork and administration that goes into recruiting individuals who then create a lot of paperwork as they release from the CAF. Paperwork that you as a new recruit likely don't see, but it influences how slow (or fast) the process is for the next guy or girl behind you.
> 
> Please don't toss in your paperwork if you aren't ready for the commitment that is expected of being a soldier (even a part time one!).



On the flip side of that, there's nothing inherently wrong with changing your mind after a long wait. Life happens, things change over the course of a couple years. In your application and your time in the reserve, try to avoid planning things like weddings around army commitments. Dates and taskings change, and you don't need to set yourself up to be bitter. Get enrolled and go on courses and taskings when and if it works for you. Keep it relaxed and fun.

There are many people waiting upwards of a year to be a class A reservist. Touch base with your unit, keep on top of your file on the CFRC side, and keep in touch. Best of luck to those applying.


----------



## RocketRichard

Brasidas said:
			
		

> On the flip side of that, there's nothing inherently wrong with changing your mind after a long wait. Life happens, things change over the course of a couple years. In your application and your time in the reserve, try to avoid planning things like weddings around army commitments. Dates and taskings change, and you don't need to set yourself up to be bitter. Get enrolled and go on courses and taskings when and if it works for you. Keep it relaxed and fun.
> 
> There are many people waiting upwards of a year to be a class A reservist. Touch base with your unit, keep on top of your file on the CFRC side, and keep in touch. Best of luck to those applying.



Concur with both comments. If your intent at the start of the application process is a part time career as a reservist that is honourable. A year long or more wait time for a full time student or someone with a full time job can most definitely change the applicant's mind and/or their circumstances may change.


----------



## MaxZ

Hi,

I am a first year University of Waterloo student looking to join the reserves as an infantry officer. There are two regiments nearby to my school (the Elgins and the Royal Highland Fusiliers) however I will be spending (at least my first) summer with my parents in Toronto and not in Waterloo. 

Is it possible to join a regiment in Toronto and serve all of my time in the summers? Or is the one night a week, one weekend a month year round a hard requirement? I am willing and would love to spend summers training in and working with the army. 

I know for sure that I will not be able to spend this summer in Waterloo, but I have signed a lease on a Waterloo place starting in the fall, and thus will be able to spend further summers there. Would it be possible to do BMQ this summer with a Toronto regiment and continue my career in a Waterloo region regiment?

Thank you for taking the time to read and respond to my questions,

Max


----------



## Loachman

Reserve units are generally inactive during the summer. Pers are either on full-time courses, supporting full-time courses or other activities, or off. Pick a unit where you are going to school.

I'll move this to a more appropriate thread when I have some time (or when mariomike tells me which one to go with), as it is not appropriate for this one, and then others can chime in and offer advice.


----------



## mariomike

Loachman said:
			
		

> Pick a unit where you are going to school.
> 
> I'll move this to a more appropriate thread when I have some time (or when mariomike tells me which one to go with), as it is not appropriate for this one, and then others can chime in and offer advice.



I would just lock it.

Where will I serve? 
"Reservists train and work close to home."
http://www.forces.ca/en/page/careeroptions-123#tab3



			
				MaxZ said:
			
		

> I have signed a lease on a Waterloo place starting in the fall, and thus will be able to spend further summers there.


----------



## Loachman

Thank-you, mariomike.

Merged.


----------



## runormal

I did exactly this a few years back and it isn't an issue at all.

Loachman is right pick a unit in Waterloo don't waste anyone's with attach or transfer postings (which would happen if you applied for a unit that was based in Toronto). 

All you have to do is call/email the unit and I say hi, I currently live in Toronto but I will be studying in Waterloo as of Sept 2016 and I am/not available for summer employment should it arise. . I want to join trade X. Then they will tell you no problem. You will likely have to travel to Waterloo (especially because you are applying as an officer) to do an interview/information session. The unit will then give you a letter, You then bring said letter to CFRC Toronto and they process your application as normal. Once your file is complete or September is looming closely tell CFRC Toronto to Transfer it CFRC Kitchener/Waterloo (not sure which it is but they will tell you) and the unit will either swear you in or you continue with your application. 

Other Points:
- You may get a call (like i did) saying "uhh yeah we have an information session in 3 days we need you to be in City X for 19h. It may or may not happen but _it could_ happen.
- If you chose to go back to Toronto for future summers make sure you tell your unit. Your unit will assume that you are taking the bus to CFB XYZ for the trade course from Waterloo but you need to either make arrangements for a POMV (Personal privately [1] owned military vehicle) approval or see if ops can get you on a bus from Toronto.) Either way the world wont end, but I'd suggest leaving your kit in your apartment should you go back home for future summers and then just take the GO Train to Kitchener and get on the bus with your friends.  (1st 2 summers I went home to my parents place, first summer I paid a buddy all of his meals, a 60 of whiskey and a 24 of beer to drive me the base and got my mom to pick me up when the course ended, the 2nd summer I left my kit in my apt and went back to my parents, when I got the call I got on a train to the city where I was studying and then got on the bus with all my friends form my unit.)
- Likewise if your file is processed and they can load you on a course for this summer make sure they realize (tell them again) that you are in Toronto not Waterloo.

Lastly, make sure INF O is the trade you want to do, transferring trades once you are in the reserves is a pain, and you have much more mobility as a civilian. (Nothing wrong with INF-O, just make sure that it is what you want)

If you have any other questions post here (if i don't reply pm me).

Cheers

Édit [1] : thanks Mario and George


----------



## mariomike

runormal said:
			
		

> Your unit will assume that you are taking the bus to CFB XYZ for the trade course from Waterloo but you need to either make arrangements for a POMV (Personal owned military vehicle) approval or see if ops can get you on a bus from Toronto.)



I thought POMV stood for Privately Owned Motor Vehicle?


----------



## George Wallace

mariomike said:
			
		

> I thought POMV stood for Privately Owned Motor Vehicle?



 [

Yes.  Yes it does.


----------



## Dab22

So I just swore in to my reserve unit a week ago, and will probably be going to BMQ this summer as I missed the spring course. Now what I'm wondering is I have applied to some universities in out of province and want to go if I get in. But would still like to stay a part of my unit. Would I be able to parade with another unit during the school year(4 years) and then come back to train with my hometown unit over summer? During my interview, the military career counsellor said not a problem but I feel bad joining my unit and then telling them I that I want to pursue a degree outside of town. Would I be able to get some insight on the process and how to pursue it.


----------



## mariomike

Dab22 said:
			
		

> Would I be able to parade with another unit during the school year(4 years) and then come back to train with my hometown unit over summer?



You may find this discussion of interest,

QUESTIONS about JOINING THE RESERVES  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/16735.0.html
"Is it possible to join a regiment in Toronto and serve all of my time in the summers?" 
"Would it be possible to do BMQ this summer with a Toronto regiment and continue my career in a Waterloo region regiment?"
See reply #104 to reply #108.


----------



## Loachman

And merged again.


----------



## BinRat55

Lol!!! I know it's just a slip, but it's FUNNY!!!

I'm sorry my privately owned Light Armoured Vehicle is taking up your driveway... Umm... please excuse my Bison - it has gas!!

I'm sorry runnormal.


----------



## MaxZ

runormal said:
			
		

> I did exactly this a few years back and it isn't an issue at all.
> 
> Loachman is right pick a unit in Waterloo don't waste anyone's with attach or transfer postings (which would happen if you applied for a unit that was based in Toronto).
> 
> All you have to do is call/email the unit and I say hi, I currently live in Toronto but I will be studying in Waterloo as of Sept 2016 and I am/not available for summer employment should it arise. . I want to join trade X. Then they will tell you no problem. You will likely have to travel to Waterloo (especially because you are applying as an officer) to do an interview/information session. The unit will then give you a letter, You then bring said letter to CFRC Toronto and they process your application as normal. Once your file is complete or September is looming closely tell CFRC Toronto to Transfer it CFRC Kitchener/Waterloo (not sure which it is but they will tell you) and the unit will either swear you in or you continue with your application.
> 
> Other Points:
> - You may get a call (like i did) saying "uhh yeah we have an information session in 3 days we need you to be in City X for 19h. It may or may not happen but _it could_ happen.
> - If you chose to go back to Toronto for future summers make sure you tell your unit. Your unit will assume that you are taking the bus to CFB XYZ for the trade course from Waterloo but you need to either make arrangements for a POMV (Personal privately [1] owned military vehicle) approval or see if ops can get you on a bus from Toronto.) Either way the world wont end, but I'd suggest leaving your kit in your apartment should you go back home for future summers and then just take the GO Train to Kitchener and get on the bus with your friends.  (1st 2 summers I went home to my parents place, first summer I paid a buddy all of his meals, a 60 of whiskey and a 24 of beer to drive me the base and got my mom to pick me up when the course ended, the 2nd summer I left my kit in my apt and went back to my parents, when I got the call I got on a train to the city where I was studying and then got on the bus with all my friends form my unit.)
> - Likewise if your file is processed and they can load you on a course for this summer make sure they realize (tell them again) that you are in Toronto not Waterloo.
> 
> Lastly, make sure INF O is the trade you want to do, transferring trades once you are in the reserves is a pain, and you have much more mobility as a civilian. (Nothing wrong with INF-O, just make sure that it is what you want)
> 
> If you have any other questions post here (if i don't reply pm me).
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Édit [1] : thanks Mario and George



So I would _bring this letter from the Waterloo Regiment to CFRC Toronto, and then do BMQ in Toronto this summer?_ That would be ideal for me. I am currently in Waterloo because I am in first year university already, but I will only be going back to Toronto for April-August, then I will be back in Waterloo.

Thank you for the help and detailed post, much appreciated.


----------



## runormal

MaxZ said:
			
		

> So I would _bring this letter from the Waterloo Regiment to CFRC Toronto, and then do BMQ in Toronto this summer?_ That would be ideal for me. I am currently in Waterloo because I am in first year university already, but I will only be going back to Toronto for April-August, then I will be back in Waterloo.
> 
> Thank you for the help and detailed post, much appreciated.



Sorry I didn't realize you were already in Waterloo (I thought you were in Highschool) . You can bring it to CFRC Waterloo right now, the problem lies in  ''What happens if you don't get processed before you leave Waterlooo?'' In which case you could transfer it to CFRC Toronto or depending what is left it might be just ''easier'' to travel back to Waterloo for your remaining appointments (I haven't been in the recruiting system since they put it all online so I'm not sure how easy it to transfer these days).

If you get processed in time and there are spots for a basic, you will do basic with your unit in Waterloo (though likely not in Waterloo). This would be something to bring up to the recruiter when you go in. 

''I'm available and would like to work this summer, assuming I am processed in time and there are spots on basic how would transportation work for me as for this summer I will be living in Toronto with my parents''.

You may run into similiar logistic problems that I did but once you get an apartment just leave your equipment in Waterloo should you go to Toronto for future summers. I'm not sure what the actually policy is on WRT to reservists taking a POMV or other transportation to and from and course because they don't currently live in the city where they parade during the year.


----------



## TangoFoxtrot

Hi,

I am currently completing an university undergrad in Computer Science and I am thinking of going for the reserve once I graduate (in about 1.5 year). I am thinking about applying as a Signal Officer (reserve) as their is a unit in my town (Ottawa).

As I am not (yet) ready to apply I have a few questions, but I don't really want to bother a recruiting office just yet. I'll wait until my graduation before "starting the process". I just thought I could get a few answer here for the time being.

So first, I was wondering what the training route for a signal officer. As I currently have a job lined-up after graduation, it will be unlikely for me to be able to leave for an extended period of time for training. Is it possible to do all the training during the week-end?

Is there any period of time that is better to apply? (early in September / after new year...)?

I was in the air cadets for 5.5 year (I left in December 2010) and reached the rank of staff sargent (equivalent to warrant officer). I have a good record of service (I have it it a sealed envelope as the CO told me to hold on it if I want to join the CF). I've heard from a friend (former cadet now in the CF) that it could give seniority & faster promotion. Is it still the case? (I've say a post on that before from this forum but it's dating & based on old DFAOs order).

How does the promotion work out in the reserve? Can I expect to be Lt. within 2-3 years, and captain within 6-7 years, or I have more chances getting a CD before making captain? (given I am not intending to be Mr. no show / 2Lt. ScrewUp)?

I have an amateur radio license (have working knowledge of Radio comms. / HF Radio / making antennas / currently learning morse / ...) is it something worth mentioning during hiring process?

Thank you,


----------



## Loachman

Welcome to Army.ca, TangoFoxtrot

I see by your profile that you have already begun to explore older threads. You should soon, if you have not already, stumbled across  http://army.ca/forums/threads/16735.0.html - into which I shall merge this thread shortly. Please continue to read through older threads, especially those stickied at the top of each forum, prior to asking more questions. Almost everything that you could think to ask has already been answered, often many times. As a bonus, you will likely find answers to questions that have not even occurred to you yet.

And speaking of stickied topics, note "READ FIRST" http://army.ca/forums/threads/115341.0.html in the "Ask a CAF Recruiter" Forum:

"This section is for persons who have questions about joining the Canadian Armed Forces, occupations, different enrolment programs, and prerequisites. Much of the information can be found at Forces.ca, or the Recruiting FAQ and wiki section of this site. Before you ask a question, you should be searching the forum or the Forces.ca website for these answers."


----------



## TangoFoxtrot

Thanks for the quick reply, I did look at some previous thread, but some questions were left unanswered. Maybe I should have been more direct in certain of my questions. For greater clarity, allow me to rephrase some of my questions: 



> So first, I was wondering what the training route for a signal officer. As I currently have a job lined-up after graduation, it will be unlikely for me to be able to leave for an extended period of time for training. Is it possible to do all the training during the week-end?



I've seen lot of topic about BMQ on week-end. More specifically, other than BMQ, do I need to accomplish any other training to become signal officer. If so, would they be offered throughout the week-end. How long (approximately) will it takes to get all the training I need to make it 2ndLt if I do week-end training?




> Is there any period of time that is better to apply? (early in September / after new year...)?



This one have been discussed on previous post I have to admit. I've heard different stories on this and wasen't sure if different trades work differently, so I thought it wouldn't hurt to ask... Point taken I'll refer to other posts.




> I was in the air cadets for 5.5 year (I left in December 2010) and reached the rank of staff sargent (equivalent to warrant officer). I have a good record of service (I have it it a sealed envelope as the CO told me to hold on it if I want to join the CF). I've heard from a friend (former cadet now in the CF) that it could give seniority & faster promotion. Is it still the case? (I've say a post on that before from this forum but it's dating & based on old DFAOs order).



Information on that topic (that I've found so far) is old, the post I've saw did not present any clear answer, DFAO cited is no longer on forces.ca website... I think I could use an "up to date" answer on this one.




> How does the promotion work out in the reserve? Can I expect to be Lt. within 2-3 years, and captain within 6-7 years, or I have more chances getting a CD before making captain? (given I am not intending to be Mr. no show / 2Lt. ScrewUp)?



My intent behind that question is to be able to have a better idea of what the pay check will look like. Based on some research that I've done (I think) that the estimate that I've put in the question are realistic. Topics on that subject on the forum are often replied by "it depends what trade your going for" which do not really answer my question. I know that promotion do not follow the rules of "an exact science", I was more looking to see if my estimates are realistic.

Thanks,


----------



## Loachman

I have now merged the topics.

More people, with more direct and recent knowledge, can now chime in. Expect a number of links from mariomike shortly. He is the quickest person on the Site for locating information.

I am far removed from the recruiting world, so do not consider myself competent to provide detailed responses, however:

Officers do BMOQ, not BMQ. A search for "Reserve BMOQ" brought up:

http://army.ca/forums/threads/118190/post-1355182.html#msg1355182

http://army.ca/forums/threads/120550/post-1390016.html#msg1390016

http://army.ca/forums/threads/207/post-1067423.html#msg1067423 (Reply 90)

Beyond BMOQ, there will be occupation-specific training.

I do not believe that Cadet experience will count for anything as an Officer. Somebody else will correct or confirm that one soon enough. There have been posts regarding that here before, though.

While http://army.ca/forums/threads/122173.0.html deals with NCM pay, it should give you some insight regarding Res F Officer pay. In brief, it varies, mainly depending upon how much time you put in. Think of it as fun money rather than counting upon it.


----------



## mariomike

TangoFoxtrot said:
			
		

> I was in the air cadets for 5.5 year (I left in December 2010) and reached the rank of staff sargent (equivalent to warrant officer). I have a good record of service (I have it it a sealed envelope as the CO told me to hold on it if I want to join the CF). I've heard from a friend (former cadet now in the CF) that it could give seniority & faster promotion. Is it still the case?



Does Army Cadets help you become an Officer?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/107224.0



			
				TangoFoxtrot said:
			
		

> Is there any period of time that is better to apply? (early in September / after new year...)?


 
When to apply 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/121220.0

Best Time to apply?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/100018.0

When should I apply?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/107775.0

Best time to join the reserves
http://army.ca/forums/threads/79266.0

When should I apply for direct entry?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/112388.0

When to start applying for Direct Entry?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/108248.0/nowap.html

Application timing 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/112958.0

etc...



			
				TangoFoxtrot said:
			
		

> How does the promotion work out in the reserve?



Promotion Policy of the PRes  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/102568.0



			
				TangoFoxtrot said:
			
		

> So first, I was wondering what the training route for a signal officer.



Signal Officer Training  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/105686.0

See also,

Signal Officer
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+cadets+become+officer&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=gT4UV4SOJsGC8QeQsoHoDg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+signal+officer+



			
				TangoFoxtrot said:
			
		

> I have an amateur radio license (have working knowledge of Radio comms. / HF Radio / making antennas / currently learning morse / ...) is it something worth mentioning during hiring process?



Might be worth mentioning during your Interview. ( Just my opinion. )


----------



## Gunshark

TangoFoxtrot said:
			
		

> I'll wait until my graduation before "starting the process".


Keep in mind application process takes forever. If this is something you know you want, consider applying several months sooner than you intent to "begin". It will get the process rolling and reduce the gap in wait.


----------



## TheSnake

Is it like the fitness test where I send an email or talk to in person to book a time that works? and is it like the fitness test where it is once a week at a certian type that I have to book in advance just like the fitness test ?


Thank's in Advance.


----------



## ShatteredAwe

First time poster and long time lurker. I'll try to make this short because I'm sure that everyone here is extremely busy.

I'm a 17 year old girl, but I'm turning 18 in June. In June I'll also be graduating high school, and I'll be heading off to pursue a Bachelor of Arts, and then go on to Law school (hopefully). However, for all of my life I've wanted to at least help out in the military, and once I did enough research, I found that the Reserves would be the right branch for me, because of the flexibility (I know about the ROTC program, but I don't feel comfortable signing 5 years of my life away after my undergrad). I've been doing a lot of research on the topic, but I still have some questions. I've been asking around, and I'm trying to contact an army recruiter in my local area (Toronto, Ontario) but since I'm still at school I can't reach them before they close. Either way, let's start?


1. I'm interested in the Infantry Soldier/Officer (From what I've read, an Officer requires a University degree), Armoured Soldier/Officer, Combat Engineer, Supply Technician and Logistics Officer trades. I'm curious about what the training would look like for each, and how each trade differed. And do any of them have overlap?

2. Is there a program like the ROTC Army program in the Reserves?

3. This doesn't have much to do with me joining up, but what is the typical wage per year/month/etc for a Reserve soldier?

4. Would it possible for me to get a day or two off from my placement when it's not the Summer months? My university program involved paid Co-op, and because of that I might be required to move away from my home city for a semester or two

5. Is it true that the standards to be an infantry and/or armoured soldier are extremely high? Does anyone know how high they are exactly? I'm not adverse to hard work, I'm just curious.

6.  In all of the trades I listed, they mention a period of training that requires a series of consecutive weeks. Because I'm planning on still being in school for the next while, would this take place over my Summers?

7. Is there any way that I could get a "preview" of what life would be like in the reserves, and what each trade entails?

8. Do any trades overlap with other areas? Like, do any trades allow one to work with the Army and the Navy consecutively, for example?

Thank you for your time and I hope I'm not being annoying.


----------



## TheSnake

mariomike said:
			
		

> Written test? Do you mean the aptitude test?


  Yes, this is what I am talking about sorry for not using the right name, so after fitness test when do I take the  aptitude test? Is it just like the fitness test that it's taken once a week and I call someone or email someone to book my spot  ? so I can find a date that works?


----------



## mariomike

TheSnake said:
			
		

> Yes, this is what I am talking about sorry for not using the right name, so after fitness test when do I take the  aptitude test?



Canadian Forces Aptitude Test (CFAT) FAQ  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/23193.800

See also,

Step three: Aptitude Test
http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## Loachman

Welcome to Army.ca, ShatteredAwe

There is a ton of information already here on this Site. As a long-time lurker, you should already be aware of that. Most, if not all, of your questions have been answered before.

I shall move this into a more appropriate forum, wherein more people may respond, soon, as none of you questions require answers from a Recruiter specifically.

And, yes, many people here are quite busy, hence our expectation that people make their own effort to find what is already here.


----------



## ShatteredAwe

Loachman said:
			
		

> Welcome to Army.ca, ShatteredAwe
> 
> There is a ton of information already here on this Site. As a long-time lurker, you should already be aware of that. Most, if not all, of your questions have been answered before.
> 
> I shall move this into a more appropriate forum, wherein more people may respond, soon, as none of you questions require answers from a Recruiter specifically.
> 
> And, yes, many people here are quite busy, hence our expectation that people make their own effort to find what is already here.



I understand. Sorry.


----------



## Loachman

No need to apologize.

We are here to help, and we want you to succeed. If you cannot find an answer to something, then we will do our best to provide one.

Looking for yourself really does have benefits, though.


----------



## mariomike

ShatteredAwe said:
			
		

> I'm interested in the Infantry Soldier/Officer (From what I've read, an Officer requires a University degree), Armoured Soldier/Officer, Combat Engineer, Supply Technician and Logistics Officer trades.



Browse Jobs
http://www.forces.ca/en/jobexplorer/browsejobs-70
"Select all of the Education Levels that you have completed to view the jobs that you are eligible for."

Infantry
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca++infantry&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=9dk7V9GhHeOM8QfW4Kb4Dg&gws_rd=ssl

Armour
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca++infantry&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=9dk7V9GhHeOM8QfW4Kb4Dg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca++armour

Combat Engineer
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca++infantry&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=9dk7V9GhHeOM8QfW4Kb4Dg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca++combat+engineer

Supply Tech
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca++infantry&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=9dk7V9GhHeOM8QfW4Kb4Dg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca++supply+tech



			
				ShatteredAwe said:
			
		

> This doesn't have much to do with me joining up, but what is the typical wage per year/month/etc for a Reserve soldier?



Pay Rates
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-pay/pay-rates.page

Career Options
Part-Time
http://www.forces.ca/en/page/careeroptions-123#tab3



			
				ShatteredAwe said:
			
		

> I know about the ROTC program,



ROTP?

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## DAA

The Recruiting Website should be able to answer most of your questions.   www.forces.ca

Joining the Reserves

If you are interested in joining the Reserves, your first step is to contact one of your local Reserve units to find out which positions are available.   You can find local Reserve Units at the "tabs"   http://www.forces.ca/en/centres/findarecruiter-110

Some Units will hold "Info Sessions" during the evenings and most are open on Thursday nights.   Call or email one of them for additional details.


----------



## DAA

TheSnake said:
			
		

> Yes, this is what I am talking about sorry for not using the right name, so after fitness test when do I take the  aptitude test? Is it just like the fitness test that it's taken once a week and I call someone or email someone to book my spot  ? so I can find a date that works?



Once you have undertaking the initial Physical Fitness Testing (FORCE Test) at your local Reserve Unit and if successful, they will send these results to your local Recruiting Centre who will update your application record/files and then make contact with you to schedule an appointment to write the CFAT/TSD.  If you haven't heard from your local CFRC within two weeks of completing your fitness test, I'd suggest you contact them directly.


----------



## mariomike

ShatteredAwe said:
			
		

> I'm interested in the Infantry Soldier/Officer (From what I've read, an Officer requires a University degree), Armoured Soldier/Officer, Combat Engineer, Supply Technician and Logistics Officer trades. I'm curious about what the training would look like for each, and how each trade differed. And do any of them have overlap?



Regarding "overlap". The three highlighted trades are Combat Arms, "A team that includes Armour, Artillery, Infantry, and Engineers."
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca++%22Combat+Arms%22&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=HMw8V5DkOeyM8Qfvg6ewDg&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## ShatteredAwe

Thanks everyone! I'm feeling really positive about joining up sometime within the next few years now. Now I just have to find the time to be able to call a recruiter (in my area they're open until 4pm, but I get off of school at 3pm and I don't get back home until 4pm) for some more intimate details. I'm going to ask if it's possible to tour the armoury / see the equipment each trade uses.

Once again thanks! If I have any more questions I'll let you know.


----------



## mariomike

ShatteredAwe said:
			
		

> Now I just have to find the time to be able to call a recruiter (in my area they're open until 4pm, but I get off of school at 3pm and I don't get back home until 4pm) for some more intimate details.  I'm going to ask if it's possible to tour the armoury / see the equipment each trade uses.



Perhaps leave a voice mail on their answering machine asking the unit(s) of your choice to return your telephone call at a time convenient to you. Or visit the unit(s) on a parade night. 

Eg: This is just one random example in the GTA,

Join Our Team

Please do not hesitate to call us for more information! We would be pleased to review your resume, and have you visit us for a tour  of our unit.

Email: 32cbgrecruiting@forces.gc.ca

Phone: 416-203-XXXX extension XXXX

Unit Parade Night: Thursday evenings 7:30 p.m. - 10:30 p.m.


----------



## Loachman

ShatteredAwe said:
			
		

> Now I just have to find the time to be able to call a recruiter (in my area they're open until 4pm, but I get off of school at 3pm and I don't get back home until 4pm) for some more intimate details.



I take it by this that you are intending to contact a Recruiting Centre.

The process for joining Reserve units is different. You need to begin with the Reserve unit that you wish to join, and they operate in the evenings (one or two each week). They will be closing down for the summer soon, as many/most people will be on course or helping to run courses and other activities. The process should be explained in this thread, if you've not already read it.


----------



## Jarnhamar

ShatteredAwe what about those trades you highlighted makes you want to join them?


----------



## runormal

ShatteredAwe said:
			
		

> 1. I'm interested in the Infantry Soldier/Officer (From what I've read, an Officer requires a University degree), Armoured Soldier/Officer, Combat Engineer, Supply Technician and Logistics Officer trades. I'm curious about what the training would look like for each, and how each trade differed. And do any of them have overlap?



The best would be to contact the unit specifically. I don't know the exact sequence for officers but for most Army NCM Trades Your trades training would be something like this:

Course 1: BMQ (Basic training this should be roughly 26 training  days or 11 weekends), 
Course 2: BMQ - L (Old name was SQ): This is a course where you learn the basics of being a soldier. I've heard mixed things regarding the length of this course.
Course 3* DP 1.0 (Old name was QL3): This will be the course where you learn how to do your job. It will be full time in the summer and length of time varies trade to trade. 

At this stage of your career you willy be fully qualified your next career courses would be:

Dp 2.0 (Old name was Ql5) 
PLQ (Primary Leadership Qualification) 

* Certain Trades more or less need Driver Wheel before DP 1.0 (Sigs, some logistics trades and i'd imagine armoured). Depending on which trade you pick you may do that course beforehand. Likewise if you become an infanteer you may never get the Driver's Course.



			
				ShatteredAwe said:
			
		

> 2. Is there a program like the ROTC Army program in the Reserves?



Not knowing the specifics of the ROTC program, there is a program within the reserves called the ILP program (Individual Learning Program), You apply the year beforehand and once you are approved, you take the courses and then claim them the following semester. The army will pay up to %50 of your tuition for a maximum of $2,00 each year (up to $8,000). As long as you show up consistently and file your paperwork on time you _should _get the money. 



			
				ShatteredAwe said:
			
		

> 3. This doesn't have much to do with me joining up, but what is the typical wage per year/month/etc for a Reserve soldier?



I wouldn't try to budget to hard with the reserves, exercises get cancelled, spots get added / removed, dates change and things come up in your personal life. You might be really busy one month and not so busy the month. I've found I've gotten around $10k (net) every year working in the reserves but that it is working pretty much every available weekend and a few weekends in the summer. You could make more money if you were more available in the summer or during the training year but it depends on your unit's schedule and your availability. You likely won't make that much "extra" money outside of your courses until you are fully qualified Pte(t) which you should receive shortly after you complete your Dp 1.0



			
				ShatteredAwe said:
			
		

> 4. Would it possible for me to get a day or two off from my placement when it's not the Summer months? My university program involved paid Co-op, and because of that I might be required to move away from my home city for a semester or two



I'm not sure if I understand this question. I think you are saying can I not show up for X amount of time? If you need to take an extended absence you could file for ED&T (Excused from Drill and Training). I've never done it so I don't  know the specifics. Likewise if you know in advance that you are going to City X, you might be able to get attach posted (work with another unit, while still being "owned" by your parent unit.  



			
				ShatteredAwe said:
			
		

> 5. Is it true that the standards to be an infantry and/or armoured soldier are extremely high? Does anyone know how high they are exactly? I'm not adverse to hard work, I'm just curious.



I'm not an infanteer I don't know, sorry.



			
				ShatteredAwe said:
			
		

> 6.  In all of the trades I listed, they mention a period of training that requires a series of consecutive weeks. Because I'm planning on still being in school for the next while, would this take place over my Summers?



Normally yes your training should be sometime between May-August, there has been cases where reserves have gotten on reg-f courses (throughout the year) but this isn't a guarantee. I'd expect to be doing your courses during the summer. If you are unavailable during the summer, let your chain of command know. But if I were you and trying to do a coop, I would do everything in your power to get trade qualified as quickly as possible.  



			
				ShatteredAwe said:
			
		

> 7. Is there any way that I could get a "preview" of what life would be like in the reserves, and what each trade entails?



Your best bet would be to research here, and on forces.ca. 

They did release this video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItRPjUN0UAo

But I wouldn't expect to see a tank or a CF-18 in your time in the reserves. Your local unit might have something. It is a great job though especially for a student. 




			
				ShatteredAwe said:
			
		

> 8. Do any trades overlap with other areas? Like, do any trades allow one to work with the Army and the Navy consecutively, for example?



I suppose in _theory_ if you were like a clerk or supply tech or any other purple trade, you might be able to get a class b/c contract with a different element but I wouldn't bet the house on it. I'd expect to serve primarily  with the element you join. I haven't really worked with any other elements, I've seen the navy once or twice as an army reservist and briefly talked to a few members of the air force (traffic techs and pilots).



			
				ShatteredAwe said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone! I'm feeling really positive about joining up sometime within the next few years now. Now I just have to find the time to be able to call a recruiter (in my area they're open until 4pm, but I get off of school at 3pm and I don't get back home until 4pm) for some more intimate details. I'm going to ask if it's possible to tour the armoury / see the equipment each trade uses.
> 
> Once again thanks! If I have any more questions I'll let you know.



Have you tried talking to your teachers/administration. Even though my school had a "No cellphone policy" I was still able to receive calls from my recruiter during class when I was in the application process. Everyone I found was really understanding. 



			
				Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> ShatteredAwe what about those trades you highlighted makes you want to join them?



Jarnhamar brings about a great point, trying to change your trade after you swear in (within the reserves or with a transfer to the reg-f) can be difficult or a lengthy process. You have much more flexibility before you swear in. 

All the best,


----------



## Gunshark

runormal said:
			
		

> Course 2: BMQ - L (Old name was SQ): This is a course where you learn the basics of being a soldier. I've heard mixed things regarding the length of this course.



Two-week full time BMQ-L is offered to our unit this summer.


----------



## Dockrill923

I have two guys that are 16 in the regiment currently. Parental consent is required. That being said, it is highly unlikely that a 16/17 year old will be allowed to deploy even with their dp1.


----------



## mariomike

Dockrill923 said:
			
		

> That being said, it is highly unlikely that a 16/17 year old will be allowed to deploy even with their dp1.




Even with parental permission,  "Under the National Defence Act, members of the Canadian Forces who have not yet reached the age of 18 may not be deployed to any theatre of hostilities, or indeed, any area where armed combat is a possibility. The Canadian Forces also do not permit persons under the age of 18 to be deployed in any domestic emergency where weapon use cannot be ruled out.”
http://www.refworld.org/docid/486cb0f026.html

"While the Canadian Forces enrol 16 and 17 year-olds, the Forces have a policy which precludes members under the age of 18 from participating in hostilities or from being deployed to hostile theatres of operations." 
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/news/article.page?doc=proposed-amendment-to-the-national-defence-act-to-reflect-commitment-to-the-new-un-protocol-on-child-soldiers/hnmx18z3


----------



## Lumber

Would a 16/17 year old even be allowed to go to the range? I heard once that Cadets aren't allowed to shoot at Figure 8 targets because those targets have a picture of a person on them, and that would be considered to be teaching child soldiers.


----------



## mariomike

Lumber said:
			
		

> Would a 16/17 year old even be allowed to go to the range?



We used to. But, a lot of things have changed since then.


----------



## Dockrill923

our 16/17 year old guys on BMQ were allowed as it is a required part of the training. as for cadets as far as I know they can't anymore


----------



## JBrooks

Good Evening,
     I'll make this quick, I really want to join the reserve, but I have a new daughter, and just started a new job. Am I required to leave for training, or is training local?  Thank you for your time.


----------



## LightFighter

Your basic training(BMQ) most likely would be local and done on weekends(some courses are full time in the summer). Your range weekend would most likely have you travel out of the area though, the military would transport you. As well, on the weekend BMQ course you will be spending your weekend(including nights) at the armoury. 

Other courses such as your trade course(DP1) would most likely be out of area and be full time. Also, future career courses would be out of area. Where the training takes place will depend on the trade(job) you join as.


As well, weekend training exercises with your unit would be out of your local area. Some may be local, but expect to be away from home on these weekends.


----------



## Loachman

Don't make it quick. Take it slow and read through older threads here, like this one, STICKIED so that people can find it easily. You have time to do some research.

There is a ton of info here already, ripe for the harvesting, with no need for further repetition. As a bonus to you, as you explore the Site, you'll likely find answers to questions that have not even occurred to you yet.

If you really can't find answers, then we'll be glad to help - most likely that will be mariomike producing a link to where the answer has been eluding you.


----------



## RocketRichard

JBrooks said:
			
		

> Good Evening,
> I'll make this quick, I really want to join the reserve, but I have a new daughter, and just started a new job. Am I required to leave for training, or is training local?  Thank you for your time.


What area do you live in?


----------



## JBrooks

Regina, Saskatchewan (thank you for you're prompt reply) for the record, I will be going down to the local reserve teusday, I'm just extremely excited.


----------



## JBrooks

LightFighter said:
			
		

> Your basic training(BMQ) most likely would be local and done on weekends(some courses are full time in the summer). Your range weekend would most likely have you travel out of the area though, the military would transport you. As well, on the weekend BMQ course you will be spending your weekend(including nights) at the armoury.
> 
> Other courses such as your trade course(DP1) would most likely be out of area and be full time. Also, future career courses would be out of area. Where the training takes place will depend on the trade(job) you join as.
> 
> 
> As well, weekend training exercises with your unit would be out of your local area. Some may be local, but expect to be away from home on these weekends.



Thank you all for your reply, I have zero problem leaving on weekends to train, I am more than ready to put the hours in, my only standing issue was that I just started a new job in a brand new feild of work as of February , I was worried that I would immediately need to leave for 8-16 weeks to begin training, and I doubt my employer would be ok with that, however, if it were say next summer, to leave for a month or so, it could be worked out. I will continue to peruse the site for more unanswered questions before teusday night when I can speak directly to a recruiter. Again, you all are very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## PuckChaser

JBrooks said:
			
		

> Thank you all for your reply, I have zero problem leaving on weekends to train, I am more than ready to put the hours in, my only standing issue was that I just started a new job in a brand new feild of work as of February , I was worried that I would immediately need to leave for 8-16 weeks to begin training, and I doubt my employer would be ok with that, however, if it were say next summer, to leave for a month or so, it could be worked out. I will continue to peruse the site for more unanswered questions before teusday night when I can speak directly to a recruiter. Again, you all are very helpful. Thank you.



Welcome to life, sometimes you have to make difficult decisions. You are also not going to be gone for 16 weeks in the summer, even when BMQ-L had a whole lot more in it, BMQ+BMQ-L was 9.5 weeks. Unless a unit has slots open for you, its likely you won't even be able to attend BMQ this summer, you haven't even spoken to a recruiter yet and those summer serials are going to start in 4-5 weeks. That's cutting it razor close for even a perfect and simple recruiting case to get through the system.


----------



## George Wallace

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> ........you haven't even spoken to a recruiter yet and those summer serials are going to start in 4-5 weeks. That's cutting it razor close for even a perfect and simple recruiting case to get through the system.



Let's not create false hope.  The Recruiting Process will not be completed in time for anyone to attend summer serials, if they have not even applied yet.  If a person walked into a Recruiting office today, they may have their processing and enrollment done in late September, perhaps before Christmas; but even then, all the stars have to align.


----------



## JBrooks

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Let's not create false hope.  The Recruiting Process will not be completed in time for anyone to attend summer serials, if they have not even applied yet.  If a person walked into a Recruiting office today, they may have their processing and enrollment done in late September, perhaps before Christmas; but even then, all the stars have to align.


Not an issue. I was under the impression the process would take some time. I briefly spoke to a recruiter last week at a trade fair my company attended, I was told the process could take 4-6 months, depending on slots and my application. All this does is gives me more time to learn and continue my fitness regime. Thanks all for your time, much appreciated.


----------



## Gunshark

JBrooks said:
			
		

> ...I was told the process could take 4-6 months...



Or longer. In addition, the date you enrol is likely to be determined by when the next local BMQ serial is scheduled to run. I remember I would inquire about my application during the summer months and it wasn't getting much traction, but then things really started moving in the fall as I was being loaded onto an October 30 BMQ. It is also not uncommon to hear stories about candidates being enrolled a couple of days prior to the start of BMQ. So be ready for a lengthy application process as well as any updates on a moment's notice. Just get started early and go with the flow.


----------



## JBrooks

Just talked to a recruiter today. Got all my paperwork and will fill out and drop off next week, and possibly do my fitness test on the same day. Basic Training can be done on weekends over 5 months, and trade specific will be accomplished next summer. Thanks much for all your info and help. Take care.


----------



## karmeliet

I've been reading a lot about a lot of different things about training as a part-time in the reserves, and I'm really confused over the mass amount of information everywhere. I went to an information session at Le Régiment de Hull in Gatineau and they offer positions as armoured soldiers in the reserves. They said that they go for one night a week and the whole weekend. This seems perfect to me, but they told me that it is obligatory to go for 9 weeks in the summer full-time. I thought that part-time reservists had the choice of being sent off somewhere and only need to do part-time service. Or is it different based on occupation? I should have asked when I was there, but it didn't click to me. I also asked if I could get information on a place that is more english-spoken, and I luckily found out I could join a unit in the Ottawa region too. But now, I am wondering if this obligatory full-time training would be the same for Infantry Soldiers? Is there no way around this full-time summer training? I have studies in the summer, that is why I ask. Everything seems perfect about joining the reserves part-time apart from this apparent obligation to go full-time for over two months in a different city. Thanks for reading and for any replies


----------



## runormal

You will have to go "full time". For some point.

Different course vary depending on the trade.

ACISS is 2 months,
Infantry is 2 months (2 1- month modules).

It is _possible_ to so your basic and your BMQ-L (formerly known as SQ) part time on weekends. However your DP 1.0 (formerly known as QL3) is full time which varies trade by trade.

Do you have courses every summer?


----------



## blackhat123

For your SA, DP1 Armd Recce is approx. 5 weeks, with most weekends scheduled to be off. BMQ-L is 12 training days.

Karmeliet, if you do weekend BMQ during the training year, you can expect to be away from late June/early July until late Aug.


----------



## Pusser

For the most part Reserve soldiering is part-time (i.e. one or two evenings a weekend and occasional weekends).  However, they do need to bring you up to a certain level of training, which would take years if they had to do it in three hour slots, once per week.  So yes, there will be periods of extended training when you will have to stay overnight for several nights (or weeks).  Keep in mind that they pay you for this and most students find that as a summer job it pays pretty well (and is whole lot more fun than flipping burgers).


----------



## mariomike

karmeliet said:
			
		

> Is there no way around this full-time summer training?



See also,

Reserve Q?s: Is summer training mandatory?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/24352.0.html
OP: "Is summer training for Reserves mandatory?
Couldn‘t the BMQ and the rest of Basic Training be completed during the one evening a week and certain weekends that must be attended for training?"
2 pages.

Any reserve DP1/DP2 training that can be done outside of summer courses?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/104076.0
OP: "I've been exploring reserve occupations that can accommodate working people who can't take summer courses due to work/lack of vacation. 
It's either weekend training, modular training or changing/quitting jobs to make the reserves happen."

etc...

There are many discussions regarding full-time versus part-time Reserve training.

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## JBrooks

karmeliet said:
			
		

> Is there no way around this full-time summer training? I have studies in the summer, that is why I ask. Everything seems perfect about joining the reserves part-time apart from this apparent obligation to go full-time for over two months in a different city. Thanks for reading and for any replies


I spoke to a recruiter on teusday evening, (I apologize for not knowing the acronyms for training. So bear with me) and what I got from it is for the reserves you will complete your BMQ on weekends over the course ofna few months, then you go for your trade specific training over the summer, however, you can conplete your trade specific training over two summers, in 3 week blocks, but it's not recommended, not only is there the possibility of forgetting what you have learned (due to the fact it's not all in one smooth transition tying all your training together) but you also cannot join in with all the training exercises because you will be in a B unit, so you would be helping set up the exercises for the trained reservists or cleaning weapons etc. My recruiter warned me that it would be a very boring way to spend a year.


----------



## mariomike

JBrooks said:
			
		

> So bear with me) and what I got from it is for the reserves you will complete your BMQ on weekends over the course ofna few months, then you go for your trade specific training over the summer, however, you can conplete your trade specific training over two summers, in 3 week blocks, but it's not recommended, not only is there the possibility of forgetting what you have learned (due to the fact it's not all in one smooth transition tying all your training together) but you also cannot join in with all the training exercises because you will be in a B unit, so you would be helping set up the exercises for the trained reservists or cleaning weapons etc.



See also,

Weekend courses over summer?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/81143/post-776170.html#msg776170
"So for those of us that have jobs that we wouldn't be able to take time off from during the summer, we'll just have to wait in till the resumption of regular training after summer to go on course over the weekends?"
"...depending on what trade you intend to join, the requisite trade courses will, in alot of cases, only be available full-time during the summer."

Work Full time, Basic Training Days 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/105695.0
"ALL trade courses are done on a full time basis in the summer." 

Work balance in the CAF Reserves
http://army.ca/forums/threads/120550.0
"I also recently started a full time civilian job. I am wondering if you guys can share you experience working full time in a civilian job and balancing that with military life.Was it difficult?" 

Does my civilian job work with Reserve Service?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/120072.0
"If you join the reserves, expect to be gone for two full months the first summer you're in." 

etc..


----------



## Jarnhamar

karmeliet said:
			
		

> Is there no way around this full-time summer training?


As stated, no.
You can:
-Not join
-Join and go away for one summer then spend the rest of your career putting in as little work and effort as possible, basically taking the spot of someone who would contribute to the unit a lot more.
-Talk to your teachers and come up with some kind of arrangement like taking your exams early.



> apart from this apparent obligation to go full-time for over two months in a different city.


What would you do if you join the reserves and are for whatever reason ordered to work full time for X amount of weeks/months?

It's probably not your fault, it's probably the recruiters for just trying to get you in the door and not explaining the environment and expectations better.  The reserves doesn't exist to put money in your pocket when it's convenient to be blatantly honest.


----------



## Brasidas

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> As stated, no.
> You can:
> -Not join
> -Join and go away for one summer then spend the rest of your career putting in as little work and effort as possible, basically taking the spot of someone who would contribute to the unit a lot more.
> -Talk to your teachers and come up with some kind of arrangement like taking your exams early.
> *What would you do if you join the reserves and are for whatever reason ordered to work full time for X amount of weeks/months?*
> 
> It's probably not your fault, it's probably the recruiters for just trying to get you in the door and not explaining the environment and expectations better.  The reserves doesn't exist to put money in your pocket when it's convenient to be blatantly honest.



I'm with you on everything except the bolded part.

Given that the last time that's happened was towards the end of world war 2, I don't see it as a factor. Yes, its conceivable that an earth-shattering event and change in government policy could mean a mandatory callup, and that liability should be mentioned to someone joining the CF. But telling them to prepare to plan a break in their routine life with work and school for any circumstance short of that is getting off-track.


----------



## mariomike

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> What would you do if you join the reserves and are for whatever reason ordered to work full time for X amount of weeks/months?





			
				Brasidas said:
			
		

> Given that the last time that's happened was towards the end of world war 2, I don't see it as a factor. Yes, its conceivable that an earth-shattering event and change in government policy could mean a mandatory callup, and that liability should be mentioned to someone joining the CF. But telling them to prepare to plan a break in their routine life with work and school for any circumstance short of that is getting off-track.



Even if that were to happen, "Leave of absence shall be granted to employees to serve in the Armed Forces during hostilities or during a time of war as declared by the Government of Canada. Seniority will accumulate during such leave."

That's the written agreement where I used to work. YMMV. It applies not only to Reservists, but also Volunteers and those who may be conscripted.

See also the 20-page, "Reservists Job Protection Superthread".


----------



## mariomike

Asked and answered in Ask a CAF Recruiter. Adding for reference,

"I'm going to be submitting my application shortly for the Navy Reserves and I was wondering if the tests and interview are put up against all positions available to reservists or only the ones on your application (maximum of 3)." 
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/123204.0.html


----------



## mariomike

Asked and answered in Ask a CAF Recruiter. Adding for reference,

Choosing a reserve unit to apply to and the trades on application
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/123215/post-1438861/topicseen.html#new


----------



## mariomike

Asked and answered in Ask a CAF Recruiter. Adding for reference,

Re-apply reserve after declining reg force offer
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/123321/post-1440362/topicseen.html#new
Q: "I am curious what the wait time is to re-apply for reservist" 

A: There is no wait time to re-apply.  Because you are changing elements and CFRCs there is some administration that will need to take place for your file to continue.
* You will need to contact your new CFRC to ask for your file to be transferred.
* You will need to contact the Reserve unit to find out if (1) they're hiring and if so (2) when you can do a FORCE Test with them.


----------



## kamael

Hello,

I just joined the army PRES and got my kit. I am going on BMQ on Monday 20, but my unit didn't send me a kit list. Since nobody is working there until Monday, there is no hope that I will receive it until its too late (I have to leave at 830 AM on monday, the same time the regiment's office opens). Could anybody forward me the kit list for PRES? I was thinking of taking all of my kit in case I receive no information. 

Thanks to everyone in advance


----------



## mariomike

kamael said:
			
		

> I was thinking of taking all of my kit in case I receive no information.



You may find this discussion of interest,

Reserve BMQ - What to bring? 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/101439.0


----------



## runormal

kamael said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I just joined the army PRES and got my kit. I am going on BMQ on Monday 20, but my unit didn't send me a kit list. Since nobody is working there until Monday, there is no hope that I will receive it until its too late (I have to leave at 830 AM on monday, the same time the regiment's office opens). Could anybody forward me the kit list for PRES? I was thinking of taking all of my kit in case I receive no information.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in advance



I'd bring everything. Some of it you won't need I.E ICE Pants/ICE Jacket, Winter gloves, Toque etc because it is summer. But on my basic we had to show that physically had every piece of kit we signed for.. I'd pack it smarter, like i'd throw all of the obvious winter stuff in the barrack box and pack everything for the summer, in the two duffels.. 

You don't want to be that guy who "didn't think that we were going to need it"  especially on basic.


----------



## rusty1002

Hello, I am currently 15 going onto 16 soon and want to join the Canadian reserves. I am only heading into Grade 10 this year. I wasent held back I was just raised in a different country for a short time. will the fact that i'm only going into Grade 10 this year affect my chances of getting in?


----------



## mariomike

rusty1002 said:
			
		

> I am only heading into Grade 10 this year.



Education

To apply to the Forces you must have passed Grade 10 or Secondaire IV (in Quebec). http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100#education

For reference, perhaps this will be merged with,

QUESTIONS about JOINING THE RESERVES  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/16735.125
7 pages.


----------



## Drew Grey

Can you join your local reserves after you've applied for the regular force? And then transition to the regular force once your given a job offer? Given how long the process takes with the regular force I'm not seeing a problem in doing this...or am I wrong?


----------



## PuckChaser

You're wrong. One process will stop the other. Don't waste the Reserve unit's time and effort if you just plan on immediately going to the Regular Force.


----------



## Drew Grey

I see. Thanks for the reply


----------



## runormal

Likewise the time to transfer once you are already in the reserves makes whatever money/experience you make not worth it.


----------



## krimynal

do NOT join the reserve to transfer , been there , done that , worst decision anyone could make !!!


----------



## arushbhai

Hello everyone, I have always wanted to join the Military as a MPO because down the road, I see myself as a civilian police officer. I am talking about 15 years or so down the road.

Anyways, I want to know if I will be sent over seas right after my Basic Military training (14 weeks for officers), or will I be transfered to Borden, Ontario for MPO qualification course. 

Few questions (I will be updating this thread as I think of anything that comes in my mind. My apologies in advance as I work from 10 am to 7 pm and can't make it to the recruiting centre for guidance. This forum and you guys are my best options)

- If I am sent over seas, what are chances of me landing in a war zone? I am aware that a lot of MPO serve with embassies around the world. As an MPO, will I be taking part in regular patrolling with Infantry units on daily basis, like we see in Afghanistan, or will my responsibilities and tasks be limited to the military base? This is probably the single biggest question I have in mind which I am embarrassed to ask really. Its not that I am scared to take part in operations Its just that I have a different image of what MPOs do.



-


----------



## mariomike

arushbhai said:
			
		

> I will be updating this thread as I think of anything that comes in my mind.



This may help,

The Military Police [MP] Superthread  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/4577.0;nowap
31 pages.

MPO
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+military+police&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=MoWVV4SEH8eC8QegjoWADg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+MPO

OP: arushbhai
Friends that are in reserve, Please get in here. 
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/100439/post-1037841.html#msg1037841


			
				arushbhai said:
			
		

> The only problem is, I wanted to join the Military police reserve which in my area, I have armour reserve. Do you think, It will help me become a cop? My goal is to get as much experience as possible from reserve so my resume looks good for police when I apply.





			
				arushbhai said:
			
		

> I have always wanted to join the Military as a MPO because down the road, I see myself as a civilian police officer.



See,

CF experience relevant to RCMP, civ policing? (merged) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/32733.0
9 pages.

Quitting CF for civ.police  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/102659.0

etc...

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## Loachman

You've been on this Site for five and a half years, now, which is more than long enough to have researched the relevant older threads here rather than continue to ask sub-basic questions. If you are not willing to put a little effort into learning from what is already available here, I seriously doubt that you are serious enough to put in the effort to apply, let alone succeed.


----------



## Dire Markhour

19A GO bus to Shepard/Yongue leaves from Square One and will take you straight to the CFRC Toronto

I suggest you go in person and meet with a recruiter, this will seriously benefit you if you want some fast and correct information on your plan with the CF


----------



## SashaQ

arushbhai said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, I have always wanted to join the Military as a MPO because down the road, I see myself as a civilian police officer. I am talking about 15 years or so down the road.
> 
> -



What happened? Are you alright? You were going to join since 2010. Why are you still thinking?


----------



## mariomike

Adding for Reference,

Pay during Fall BMQ(Reserves) 
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/123906.0/topicseen.html


----------



## mariomike

For reference,

Reserve Question - Training  



			
				CanadianReserve said:
			
		

> I have been looking in joining the reserve for a while now and I have decided to join. The main reason I am posting this is I am currently employed at a job that requires me to work (40 hrs/week) and I was wondering with the Training required for any position in the Canadian Armed Forces would it be possible for me to join?





			
				Sergeant Laen said:
			
		

> Good Day,
> 
> Training requirements for the Primary Reserve vary depending on the unit you're joining and the occupation that you would like to become.  Unfortunately we cannot give a simple answer to your query above.  I highly suggest that you visit the Reserve unit that you're interested in joining and speak with the unit recruiter and the individuals at that unit.
> 
> Just as an example, the Naval Reserve only does Summer BMQ where you have to be gone for 8 weeks.  The Army Reserve has co-op BMQ, weekend BMQ and summer BMQ.  Beyond that each trade has it's own training time, some occupations have really short courses (2-3 weeks) for their trade course, others can be closer to 3-4 months for the Reserves.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Sgt Laen


----------



## Eric Wang

Just curious xD


----------



## mariomike

Eric16 said:
			
		

> Just curious xD



Regular/ Reserve: Reserve

You are applying as a Reservist,

From a CAF Recruiter in 2012,



			
				DAA said:
			
		

> CAFIB 20 is a "Permanent ID Card" and the CAFIB 13 is a "Temporary ID Card".  CAFIB 13 is issued by your local Military Police Ident Section.  Your Res F Unit should provide you with an ID Request Form and make an appointment to be processed.  The CAFIB 20 will follow in a few months.
> 
> Also, I don't believe they use the term "CAFIB" any longer.....I think it has been changed to NDI 20 or 13.
> 
> CFAO 26-3





			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Close.
> 
> It is now:
> 
> Temporary ID card is a NDI 10
> Permanent ID card is a NDI 20


----------



## Canuck10

Hello,
I'm in the process of applying to the Army reserves, specifically 32 CER. I initially contacted a recruiter for 32 CBG who sent me the necessary forms etc and instructed me to first fill out the online application. However, soon after I submitted my application on the GCKey site (I haven't finished gathering my paper application materials and diplomas etc) I was contacted by another recruiter, whose unit I'm not sure of.. my question is, should I book a file submission with one or the other, and should I tell one of the recruiters that I already have been in contact with another... and if so, which one? Pardon my cluelessness on all this.  ???
(I haven't been able to find the answer to this question elsewhere on the forum which is why I'm posting)


----------



## Ayrsayle

Primary Reserve "recruiters" are really just the initial contact point for you trying to apply - once you've filled out the application and handed in the paperwork, you'll likely be contacted by a recruiter with the Canadian Forces Recruiting Group (from a local recruiting center - CFRC).  The names and people handling your file may change several times as you go through the process, but they all look back at your "file" (what is generated when you apply online).

So,  You've either been contacted by another recruiter at 32 CER to bring in your paperwork, or by another recruiter at the CFRG/C trying to move your file closer to completion.  Just carry on with their directions.  A reserve unit usually just takes your information and forwards it on to the Recruiting Group regardless.


----------



## Canuck10

Thank you, that makes sense. 
They both sent me identical sets of forms however - and they're both emailing from 32 CBG. Additionally they have both asked me to book a file submission with them individually. Since they're asking me to do the exact thing, should I perhaps book the submission with the first recruiter I contacted and tell the second one of the situation? 
Thanks again.


----------



## Ayrsayle

32 CER and 32 CBG are two very different organizations (one is a Unit, the other is a Brigade Group).  One is where you are applying to join and work at, the other is the Higher Headquarters (Think regional office). Not to assume, but is it possible one request is from the Unit, the other from the Brigade?

Sometimes communications are not as clear between the two organizations as they should be, or even within the same organization  - I'd just e-mail both individuals and ask who specifically is working on your file for the paperwork, you may be saving both of them a lot of wasted effort duplicating your file, etc.

Best of luck.


----------



## Canuck10

That's a good point - I'm obviously still getting used to all this, thanks! I'm not sure which is which so I will email both.
Thanks


----------



## raoufhakam

i have personally dealt with 2 or 3 recruiters at the local unit i'm applying for (36 CER) and when the application was forwarded to the Recruiting Centre, i have dealt with more than 6 different recruiters with varying ranks over the past 2.5 years (my application was a bit length because i was born outside Canada)


----------



## sndr

Hello, I am new to the forum and have a question regarding meeting a recruiter before applying to the reserves. My son is in grade 11 and eagerly wants to join the Army Reserves. We checked out all the info pertaining to the application process, requirements, job descriptions, etc on the Forces web site but the kid still has some questions to which we have not been able to find the answers on the web site. So, we thought we would contact the local reserve unit recruiting officer as recommended on the web site, but the only response we got was a one-liner saying "submit your application and then you can meet a recruiter". Is that really so? There is no way to meet and talk to a  recruiter and have one's questions answered before actually applying? Thanks in advance for any help! Sndr.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

You should be able to go down to you local Reserve Unit Armoury and talk to the unit recruiter directly.


----------



## RedcapCrusader

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> You should be able to go down to you local Reserve Unit Armoury and talk to the unit recruiter directly.



To add to this, The Recruiting Centres actually require you to have a "Letter of Understanding" from the unit your son intends to join.

This is so that the Recruiting Centre knows that the applicant has gone to the unit for an information session, understands what a military career involves, understands the trade they are applying for, and states that the unit is willing to recruit said person and they have positions available to do so.

As NFLD_Sapper said, visit the unit(s), they'll be more than happy to have a chat.


----------



## mariomike

sndr said:
			
		

> There is no way to meet and talk to a  recruiter and have one's questions answered before actually applying?



Forces.ca
"To join the Reserve, start by dropping by the local armoury in your community or region."
http://www.army-armee.forces.gc.ca/en/jobs-careers/reserve.page


----------



## sndr

Thank you All for the responses. We'll go and visit the local unit recruiter then. Sndr.


----------



## Inuym

Hello I have a few questions as it seems My only option may be to go reserves rather than full forces for the next two years. Now I am applying for the position of combat engineer and being as it would be through the reserves I am wondering what the training schedule would be like? Is it the same as regular force where I would attend basic training then bmq then occupational training before being complete with my training and returning home to the reserve forces? Or is it split up throughout the year to accommodate? I am not asking because I have a problem with doing the long haul I just want to educate my self.
Also I am wondering what the average reservist hours per week is? I know its one night a week and a weekend a month minimum however does this vary and if requested can you do more hours?

Also for you combat engineers who may be reading this I am also interested in what your favorite task and or moment is in your occupation?


----------



## PandemicStrange

Inuym said:
			
		

> Hello I have a few questions as it seems My only option may be to go reserves rather than full forces for the next two years. Now I am applying for the position of combat engineer and being as it would be through the reserves I am wondering what the training schedule would be like? Is it the same as regular force where I would attend basic training then bmq then occupational training before being complete with my training and returning home to the reserve forces? Or is it split up throughout the year to accommodate? I am not asking because I have a problem with doing the long haul I just want to educate my self.
> Also I am wondering what the average reservist hours per week is? I know its one night a week and a weekend a month minimum however does this vary and if requested can you do more hours?
> 
> Also for you combat engineers who may be reading this I am also interested in what your favorite task and or moment is in your occupation?



I'm not a reservist, but I did find some things for you to look at that would help you with what you're looking for perhaps. The links provided are google searches for the entire Army.ca website. That being said, typically Reserve training is done on the weekends, however depending on the unit and situation it could be a full time course for a few months (from what I've seen and heard). Hope this helps!



			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> Away from home - Reserves
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+%22away+from+home%22+reserves&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=TbMjWPWUG8WC8QeLh4fYBg&gws_rd=ssl
> 
> Reserve training
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+reserve+traing&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=5bMjWPvILsWC8QeLh4fYBg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+reserve+training


----------



## mariomike

Inuym said:
			
		

> Also for you combat engineers who may be reading this I am also interested in what your favorite task and or moment is in your occupation?



Information on Combat Engineers 
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/22088.0/nowap.html
9 pages.

Average day (or week or month or even a year) as a Combat Engineer  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/109556.0/nowap.html

See also,

Combat Engineer
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Amilnet.ca+%22Richard+Spencer%22&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=dliDWL78H8qC8Qf4oKnYDQ&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:milnet.ca+combat+engineer

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## runormal

Inuym said:
			
		

> Hello I have a few questions as it seems My only option may be to go reserves rather than full forces for the next two years. Now I am applying for the position of combat engineer and being as it would be through the reserves I am wondering what the training schedule would be like? Is it the same as regular force where I would attend basic training then bmq then occupational training before being complete with my training and returning home to the reserve forces? Or is it split up throughout the year to accommodate? I am not asking because I have a problem with doing the long haul I just want to educate my self.
> Also I am wondering what the average reservist hours per week is? I know its one night a week and a weekend a month minimum however does this vary and if requested can you do more hours?
> 
> Also for you combat engineers who may be reading this I am also interested in what your favorite task and or moment is in your occupation?



Not an engineer, but a reservist.

It is honestly is a lot of it "depends". The majority of the training takes place in the following two time frames:
A) During the "Summer" - May -> August (Full Time)
B) On Weekends -> September -> April

That being said if you are available, you _may_ get the option to go on a reg-f course, but there needs to be spots, and you can get bumped at any minute. Likewise random taskings/support tasking's can and do happen, but until you are trained you are more or less "useless" and will likely not be selected. Every unit is different with the PATs (Personnel Awaiting Training), some do the best they can to fully integrate them with the unit and others keep them completely separated until they are trade qualified. 

Bottom the reserves is great supplementary income, unless you manage to get a class B/C Contract (full time contract). But you won't be remotely close to get one until you get your cpl's (so +/- two years), and even if you get one of those you _might_ be  stuck in job/position completely unrelated to your trade. 

Like wise full time in the summer months isn't guaranteed, there either needs to be a tasking/course for you to go on in order for you to get paid.

There is a maximum number of Class A days (I.e Part time/Day to Day days ) that you can work a year I think it is either 80 and then your CO has to approve the next 20 and then your brigade commander needs to approve another 20 and Div commander another 20. All easier said than done. 

As a "fully trained" - and active member a regiment working pretty much every available weekend/training night I make about $10-$12k gross/yr. Excellent pocket money which is helping me pay back my student debt but that is about it. This year will likely be less as I'll have to use vacation days if I want to go on any week/two week exercise/taskings or try and take LWOP and loose money.  

I'm not sure of the specifics of your situation and quite frankly I love the reserves, but do not try to turn a part time job into a full-time job.


----------



## mariomike

To add to what runormal said, 



			
				runormal said:
			
		

> During the "Summer" - May -> August (Full Time)


https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Amilnet.ca+summer&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=N6-EWI7TEKeC8QezmISgCg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:milnet.ca+summer+BMQ



			
				runormal said:
			
		

> On Weekends -> September -> April


https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Amilnet.ca+summer&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=N6-EWI7TEKeC8QezmISgCg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:milnet.ca+weekend+BMQ



			
				runormal said:
			
		

> There is a maximum number of Class A days (I.e Part time/Day to Day days ) that you can work a year I think it is either 80 and then your CO has to approve the next 20 and then your brigade commander needs to approve another 20 and Div commander another 20.



Maximum number of Class A days is discussed here ( and elsewhere ),

Pay - Reserves  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/123906.0

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## Heinrick Archsider

Hello,

I'm currently a grade 12 student however due to reasons I am not comfortable to share here I missed a lot of school when I was younger. Long story short they set me up for an evergreen and being honest I have barely taken any real classes for my high school.

My question is this: Can I join an occupation in the Canadian military with an evergreen certificate?

I attempted to apply for the reserves and made it as far as my physical test. After that, I got a call that because I did not have the required minimal grade 10 course or the minimal 50 credits ( I was in grade 11 at the time) my application was halted until we could figure it out.


----------



## brihard

Only the recruiters will be able to figure that out with you, none of us can give a better answer or override. You're in the process, you'll have to work with them to see it through.


----------



## RocketRichard

Heinrick Archsider said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I'm currently a grade 12 student however due to reasons I am not comfortable to share here I missed a lot of school when I was younger. Long story short they set me up for an evergreen and being honest I have barely taken any real classes for my high school.
> 
> My question is this: Can I join an occupation in the Canadian military with an evergreen certificate?
> 
> I attempted to apply for the reserves and made it as far as my physical test. After that, I got a call that because I did not have the required minimal grade 10 course or the minimal 50 credits ( I was in grade 11 at the time) my application was halted until we could figure it out.


H.A. :  Is this for the regular force or reserve? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike

RocketRichard said:
			
		

> H.A. :  Is this for the regular force or reserve?





			
				Heinrick Archsider said:
			
		

> I attempted to apply for the reserves


----------



## da1root

Good Day,

What any recruiter will answer is as follows:

Basic entry requirements into the Canadian Armed Forces are as follows:
[list type=decimal]
[*]Age - Be 17 years of age, with parental consent, or older, except (a) Regular Officer Training Plan - Junior applicants must be 16 or older; and (b) Reserve Force - Applicants may be 16 years of age if they are also enrolled as a full-time high school student.

[*]Citizenship - Must be a Canadian Citizen
[*]Education - Have completed at least Grade 10 or Secondaire IV (in Quebec)
[/list]

If you do not meet the Entry Standards as they are written than either a PLAR and/or waiver would need to be requested.
It is not up to recruiters to decide on whether these are approved.

Best Regards


----------



## Jarnhamar

[quote author=Heinrick Archsider]  due to reasons I am not comfortable to share here I missed a lot of school when I was younger. 
[/quote]

Missed 33 days in my last semester thanks to Warcraft and I still made the infantry


----------



## Canuck10

Hello,
I'm applying to join the Army reserves as a CE, 32 CER in Toronto. CFAT, FORCE, medical and interview have all been done (completed early December 2016) and, according to the recruiter, my med file was sent to Ottawa. I've since found out that my references have been contacted and my former high school was asked for my transcript. My last contact with the recruiter was December 12th - I was told that "a few things needed to be done before the file was done". 

Normally I would wait patiently but in his last email, the recruiter mentioned that my file "should take a few more weeks due to the holiday season." As it's been 2 1/2 months since I last heard from him, should I email to ask how my file is doing? I don't want to bother him or anyone else at the CFRC and I know that some applications can take years, however I would like to find out if something's gone wrong as I've heard that files can be misplaced or bogged down for other reasons. I only ask this a) because the recruiter specifically said "a few weeks more" and b) because I went through all the sticky'd threads first. 

Thanks!


----------



## da1root

Good Day,

You mention that you're applying to 32 CER, so based on what you've stated the CFRC would have very little involvement in your file with the current status, as such you should reach out to the recruiter for 32 CER to find out your status - with that said I believe that all the units within 32 CBG fall under the Brigade Recruiters.  There really is no harm in reaching out to find out the status, especially with it being 2.5 months.  

Honestly with joining a Reserve Unit you don't want to wait too long as most units shut down in May/June for Summer Training.

Best Regards


----------



## Canuck10

Buck,
Thank you for the quick reply! I didn't want to hassle the recruiting staff or act like I deserve special treatment, so I appreciate the advice.


----------



## Lumber

Canuck10 said:
			
		

> Buck,
> Thank you for the quick reply! I didn't want to hassle the recruiting staff or act like I deserve special treatment, so I appreciate the advice.



When you say "the recruiter", are you referring to someone at 32 CER or someone at the CFRC? I ask because, while your file does go to a CFRC for a lot of the processing (I.e. Medical), your primary point of contact should be with the reserve unit recruiter. If your file is with the CFRC, the unit recruiter should be the one calling them to ask them what's up, and it never hurts to call or email the unit recruiter.


----------



## Canuck10

I'm actually not 100% sure. When searching the FORCES.ca site to find out how to make my first contact, I found the 32 CER info and an email address with "32 CBG" in the title. Emailing that, I was contacted by a recruiter who I've since learned is with the Governor General's Horse Guards. Am I doing the right thing, or should I find 32 CER contact info? I haven't been told anything other than to stick with the this one recruiter so far.


----------



## Lumber

Canuck10 said:
			
		

> I'm actually not 100% sure. When searching the FORCES.ca site to find out how to make my first contact, I found the 32 CER info and an email address with "32 CBG" in the title. Emailing that, I was contacted by a recruiter who I've since learned is with the Governor General's Horse Guards. Am I doing the right thing, or should I find 32 CER contact info? I haven't been told anything other than to stick with the this one recruiter so far.



I don't know for sure, but my bet is that 32 CER isn't large enough to have their own recruiters, so the recruiter from the Horse Guards is conducting recruiting for several units. This is a good thing, because it shouldn't be a recruiter from the CFRC who "owns" your file. The CFRC just does a lot of the processing that reserve units aren't equipped to perform (such as Medical, CFAT, Reliability Status, Interviews). 

So, I would contact the Horse Guards recruiter directly, by email or phone, as ask him straight up if he knows where your file is, and if not, politely ask him if he could look into it for you. 

I don't know about 32 CER, but at my unit my CO does not find it acceptable for potential recruits' files to sit in limbo with no explanation for long period of time. If you were being recruited here, it wouldn't even by YOU bugging our recruiter, it would be my CO getting regular SITREPS on recruit files and asking my recruiter "Hey, what's the deal with this Canuck10 guy? Why's his file been sitting doing nothing for 2.5 months. Get me answers. Now."

Good Luck.


----------



## Canuck10

Lumber,
That would make sense! I sent the Horse Guards recruiter an email, so I'm hoping to find out what's up soon. One more question, do you think it's possible that 32 CER doesn't know about my file at all, or have seen it and decided I'm not needed? Pardon my lack of knowledge about the process  
Thanks!


----------



## Lumber

I can't recall, but wasn't your MCC interview conducted with a specific trade in mind? If they were interviewing your for a 32 CER trade, then the Horse Guard can't hire you, only 32 CER can. Either way, it doesn't hurt to ask the recruiter.


----------



## Canuck10

Lumber,
Thanks for clearing that up. Horse Guards recruiter has emailed back, saying "There is nothing you need to do at this time to move your file along. Your file is almost complete, you just need to continue to wait." So wait I shall continue to do. Thanks again for all the advice!
Canuck


----------



## da1root

Point of clarification just for future.

Regardless of the unit (32 Sig Regt, 32 CER, Horse Guards, etc, etc) all units under 32 Canadian Brigade Group share their recruiters.  
There's a team of about 3-4 of them that do the recruiting for all units under the Brigade.

So although someone is joining 32 CER it is highly possible that a Recruiter that belongs to a different unit is doing the recruiting


----------



## Canuck10

Ah that makes sense! Thanks for the help


----------



## alpine87

I have seen people without high school join and were very successful. You can only accomplish whatever you commit yourself to.


----------



## tmanisdown

Hey, everyone, i have some quick questions I looked around I couldn't find the answers I was looking for. 

I was sworn into the armed forces as a combat engineer NCM in the reserves this past Friday (March 31st, 2017) so I haven't paraded with my unit yet.

From talking with my recruiters I was told I will be doing BMQ, BMQ-L and trade qualifications from May to mid-August. I was wondering while I am on course would I have to pay for the meals at the mess hall or will everything I need be provided while I am on course. 

Also, I already know what to expect for BMQ and BMQ-L, however, i am not too sure what to expect for trades training in Gagetown at the school of engineering. Would anybody know what i could be expecting during my trade course. 

Thank you


----------



## Teager

Well congrats on getting in as a Combat Engineer. I went through those 3 courses the same way your about to over a decade ago. Everything will be provided for you including your meals.

You will need to buy certain things such as boot polish and razors but the canex will have those if you forget anything.

Gagetown is a big base so if reserves are still living in mod tents during the summer then you might only eat at the mess for dinner. Breakfast will be hay boxes and lunch is a boxed lunch.

I don't want to comment to much on trades training as I have been out for a bit now and am not up to date on everything.

You will be happy to be trades trained by end of summer as many new recruits take 2 years to reach that.

Enjoy it.


----------



## Loachman

tmanisdown said:
			
		

> Hey, everyone, i have some quick questions I looked around I couldn't find the answers I was looking for.



Thou didst not look widely, nor deeply, enough, for thou didst miss this whole sweet thread despite its eight-page enormity, and despite it being stickied at the top of this very sub-forum.


----------



## jules48

Hi, I emailed my local reserve regiment a few questions about enlisting they haven't replied in a week. I tried calling in but there's an automated voice saying to email them. Should I visit their armory to ask the questions and enlist? and Do they accept summer applications? Thanks


----------



## Loachman

Welcome to Army.ca, jules48

The average Reserve unit is only active one evening per week, and it is quite possible that the person to whom you sent the e-mail was absent for the last parade night. A visit would not hurt, but make sure that you know which night to go.

There is a lot of information here on this Site. Start reading through other pertinent older threads (I presume that you read through this thread prior to adding to it), especially those threads stickied at the top of each subforum.

And it's "armo*u*ry" in Canada.


----------



## jules48

Thanks for the help. I have a friend in the regiment I'll ask him the hours and look around here.


----------



## Catbert225

Okay, so I'm new to these forums and thought that this might be a good place to ask some questions.

So, I want to join the navy reserves next year when I turn 16, but I ran into a problem. the closest navy reserve division is about a 2-hour drive away, and I would not be able to drive on my own until I get my full license. 

However, I do live just outside an army base, and have heard that some bases have buses that go out to these divisions, would this be true, or would I just have to find someone to carpool with? 

Also, is joining cadets something that would help me? I want to join sea cadets so I can learn a little bit about the navy before I join, but I have heard that it can actually make it worse when applying?


----------



## ModlrMike

Catbert225 said:
			
		

> Okay, so I'm new to these forums and thought that this might be a good place to ask some questions.
> 
> So, I want to join the navy reserves next year when I turn 16, but I ran into a problem. the closest navy reserve division is about a 2-hour drive away, and I would not be able to drive on my own until I get my full license.



You must be 17 to join the CF.



			
				Catbert225 said:
			
		

> However, I do live just outside an army base, and have heard that some bases have buses that go out to these divisions, would this be true, or would I just have to find someone to carpool with?



There may be transport that goes from place to place, but it is unlikely to be available for when you need it given the hours Reserve units typically parade over.



			
				Catbert225 said:
			
		

> Also, is joining cadets something that would help me? I want to join sea cadets so I can learn a little bit about the navy before I join, but I have heard that it can actually make it worse when applying?



Many people find Cadets a useful first step. How it serves you later is all up to you, but it may have little or no effect on you application.


----------



## Loachman

Welcome to Army.ca, Catbert225

As you can see, I have merged your thread into this one, which is stickied at the top of this subforum where it may readily be found by those seeking answers to "QUESTIONS about JOINING THE RESERVES".

There is a wealth of knowledge already on this Site, ripe for the plucking. Please seek and read through pertinent older threads, especially those also stickied at the top of their subfora. They are stickied for good reason.

You will learn much more by doing this, will likely find answers to questions before they even occur to you, and you will help keep this Site less cluttered.

Happy Reading.


----------



## mariomike

Catbert225 said:
			
		

> I want to join the navy reserves next year when I turn 16,





			
				ModlrMike said:
			
		

> You must be 17 to join the CF.



Reserve Force - Applicants may be 16 years of age if they are also enrolled as a full-time high school student.
http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100#who


----------



## raynes71

Hello

First Id like to thank everyone on the forums, lots of helpful info for newbs such as myself.
I have researched a few topics but as it is some answers just create more questions. I did search and read a lot, and i mean a LOT of topics but Im sure not all so for any duplicate questions, pls excuse me.

My family situation doesnt allow us to move (gfs kids and their father in Newfoundland, as per agreement cannot move out of there). Otherwise reg force would be first choice and we would be more mobile.

That being said from my research so far, there is Class A, B, and C available for reserves. Class B mostly only after the rank of Cpl. But I have read from other sources like news that many serve full time in reserves even longer than they are supposed to. 
Im looking for full time or near full time. Available for deployments, training anywhere in the world. Its just once home time comes, id like to be able to be with the family in NL. Is this feasible? Even with a paycut compared to reg force, which i do understand. I dont presume I can get to Class B or C until everything is done until then as Class A can I work close to full time days?

My other question would be if enrolling in reg force, i hear picking posting (even just to stay within province) is non existent? or is that a possibility? 

Like I said, we are flexible, but only as allowed by the contract, and ending up in Alberta and not seeing family and renting a unit by myself wherever posted makes no sense. But training or course work or deployments even for months, thats a different story. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## mariomike

raynes71 said:
			
		

> My family situation doesnt allow us to move



"If your loved one prefers to work close to home, then he or she may choose the Reserve Force."
http://www.forces.ca/en/page/forfamilies-151

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## Ayrsayle

Reading a bit more into this site should give you most of the answers you are looking for (including the reference mariomike provided).  It is a lot to go through however so I'll point you in the right direction:

In a very short response:

- Reg Force members will move wherever they are directed to by the CAF.  Exemptions are few and far between (and even less likely at the start of a career). Based on the information you've provided - it is not a viable option for you.
- Most Reservists are Class A (Part time).  When fully qualified, they may have the opportunity to apply for Class B contracts (much like applying for any job - you'll interview for them, etc).  Class C is typically for deployments and other unique circumstances - it's not a "career" option.  The Reserves are an excellent part time career however (and often offer opportunities to have full time work at various times - but usually for short duration).

Regards,


----------



## kratz

If you  can't​  move for a job for the Reserves,  then you've limited your employment options to mostly part-time ( class A ).  Yes, once you are trained, there might be short term opportunity for full-time work ( class b). Research this site, talk to your unit, it's not a career path to budget for.


----------



## mariomike

raynes71 said:
			
		

> if enrolling in reg force, i hear picking posting (even just to stay within province) is non existent? or is that a possibility?



Regular Force

Where will I serve?

Although your preferences will be taken into consideration, the Forces will post you where your skills are needed most. Usually, you can expect to move to a different base every few years.
http://www.forces.ca/en/page/careeroptions-123#tab3

Reserve

Where will I serve?

Reservists train and work close to home.
http://www.forces.ca/en/page/careeroptions-123#tab3



			
				raynes71 said:
			
		

> from my research so far, there is Class A, B, and C available for reserves.



Reserve Jobs
http://armyapp.forces.gc.ca/reo-oer/en/index.aspx

NOTE:

If you are not already a trained Reservist, these opportunities do not apply to you.

_As always_,  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## raynes71

Thank you for all the great info


----------



## runormal

I wouldn't join the reserves the looking for full time work. Yes there are some full time reserve staff at every unit, however these positions are few/far between. In addition it is very hard to progress because the job that you will have is filled by rank. So I'd you want to get promoted, you will have to find another job in a different rank. Even then, Class B's are all three year contracts at most. Some people make a career out of it, but that is much easier to do in a place like Ottawa/Toronto. I still wouldn't recommend it, the only way I'd go class B was if I got laid off and needed something in between.

The reserves is a great part time job. It was very flexible when I was in university. Now it just mixes up my 9-5 grind.


----------



## dantaeos

Hello,

I've completed the requirements in order to join the Reserves Infantry but am currently debating between joining as an NCM or an Officer (I already have a degree). While I am more inclined to join as on officer for the leadership training, I also know it takes two summers of modules to fully complete the BMOQ.

My question is therefore, what happens after the first summer of BMOQ, do you graduate even though you have not completed the full course? What are your responsibilities for that in between year, as you are not yet a full officer?

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## mariomike

dantaeos said:
			
		

> what happens after the first summer of BMOQ, do you graduate even though you have not completed the full course? What are your responsibilities for that in between year, as you are not yet a full officer?



You may, or may not, find these discussions helpful,

PRes Infantry BMOQ
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+officer+ncm&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=tAf9WN6rNISN8Qfz-bqwBA&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+reserve+infantry+BMOQ&spf=1

_As always,_  Recruiting / your unit is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## dantaeos

Hey Mariomike,

Those links were useful in terms of how the training is like but they didn't go over the duties in that inbetween period where you are technically not an "Officer" yet. For example what if I am unable to take time off my work in the next year to complete the training?


----------



## mariomike

dantaeos said:
			
		

> For example what if I am unable to take time off my work in the next year to complete the training?



Might be a good question to ask your unit recruiter  _before_   you join?


----------



## Loachman

A lot will vary with the unit. As mariomike suggested, you need to discuss this with the unit recruiter. I'd be surprised if there wasn't an interview with one of the more senior Officers as part of the recruiting process for a prospective officer.


----------



## AdrianInfantry

Hello Readers,

Q1: Can you join reserves at the age of 16 while i am a full time student, i'm 16 at the moment and i am going for infantry. It says "Reserve Force - Applicants may be 16 years of age if they are also enrolled as a full-time high school student." But i am unsure if you must be finished grade 10 or not

Q2: How would basic training work since i'm still in school would i do basic periodically or during the summer 

Q3: How long would i take for me to actually start basic after I've talked to a recruiter

Thanks for reading and if anyone has the awnser to any of my questions please do answer since i wish to apply as soon as possible


----------



## mariomike

AdrianInfantry said:
			
		

> i am unsure if you must be finished grade 10 or not



To apply to the Forces, you must:
Have completed at least Grade 10 or Secondaire IV (in Quebec). 
http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100#who



			
				AdrianInfantry said:
			
		

> How would basic training work since i'm still in school would i do basic periodically or during the summer



Reserve Weekend or Summer BMQ 
( As a student, if you have summers available, you may prefer Summer BMQ. )
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+BMQ+weekend+summer&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=bz8GWcauAsiC8Qee6Y_4Cg&gws_rd=ssl#spf=1



			
				AdrianInfantry said:
			
		

> How long would i take for me to actually start basic after I've talked to a recruiter



TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0

See also,

QUESTIONS about JOINING THE RESERVES  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/16735.125
8 pages.

OP: AdrianInfantry 
Joining the Reserves  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/125669/post-1486580.html#msg1486580

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## Scott

Hi Adrian, 

Just to expand a tiny bit more on what mariomike quite helpfully posted, talking to the CFRC (surely what he meant by "recruiting") will be your best bet. In the meantime, please have a read of the links he posted, and please keep your questions to one single thread. It really helps when it's all in one spot.

Good luck!

Edit: clarity.


----------



## da1root

In future please only post your queries to one thread - and please use the search feature as your questions have been asked and answered many times 

PS. Thank you mariomike & George Wallace; I hadn't even noticed the double thread.  This topic is locked and the other topic is removed.


----------



## AdrianInfantry

Hello Readers,

I am finishing up grade 10 and i'm currently 16 but i wish to do basic training over the summer for the two months. 
I'm finishing up grade 10 and i have about 1 month and a few weeks until i finish grade 10 but i know there is processing
involved, which i am required to show but the time that i finish will it be too late to join because i have waited a year so far
and i rather not wait another would it be possible for them to check my records education and such now? because i'm afraid
i will have to wait another year to do basic during summer.

If anyone has the answers to my question please do answer thanks.


----------



## mariomike

AdrianInfantry,  I accidentally clicked the Modify button in my reply to your post.
I did not edit or modify anything.  My mistake. My apologies.


----------



## Loachman

I have merged your two threads. Please do not start new threads asking much the same questions.

Did you read the links that mariomike generously provided? If not, please do so, as Scott already requested.

We do not know where you are in the recruiting process, so it is not possible to even guess. You seem to be asking if you can be given a higher priority, though. If that is correct, then you are not likely to be so accommodated.


----------



## Danilochka

Hello,

I am returning in the fall as a full-time student to a university in Edmonton. I am interested in finding out more about the Reserve Force but I don't know which unit to contact in Edmonton to learn more (there are many under 'Find a Recruiter' in forces.ca). I live 9 hours from Edmonton so I can't drop by an office. I am wondering if there is even still time to join the Reserves [if accepted] in time for summer training? Lastly, does a position under 'Find a Recruiter' have to say "(Now Hiring)" to be available?

Thanks


----------



## RocketRichard

Danilochka said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I am returning in the fall as a full-time student to a university in Edmonton. I am interested in finding out more about the Reserve Force but I don't know which unit to contact in Edmonton to learn more (there are many under 'Find a Recruiter' in forces.ca). I live 9 hours from Edmonton so I can't drop by an office. I am wondering if there is even still time to join the Reserves [if accepted] in time for summer training? Lastly, does a position under 'Find a Recruiter' have to say "(Now Hiring)" to be available?
> 
> Thanks


Just sent you a PM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Danilochka said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I am returning in the fall as a full-time student to a university in Edmonton. I am interested in finding out more about the Reserve Force but I don't know which unit to contact in Edmonton to learn more (there are many under 'Find a Recruiter' in forces.ca). I live 9 hours from Edmonton so I can't drop by an office. I am wondering if there is even still time to join the Reserves [if accepted] in time for summer training? Lastly, does a position under 'Find a Recruiter' have to say "(Now Hiring)" to be available?
> 
> Thanks



I can't speak for approximate PRes recruiting durations in Edmonton, but if they're similar to my neck of the woods (31 Brigade--well, our unit was recently moved to 32) it's highly unlikely you'll make it in time for summer training. But get a hold of a recruiter and decide which unit you'd like to join and get the process started. Hopefully it will be fairly straightforward for you.

http://www.army-armee.forces.gc.ca/en/loyal-edmonton-regiment/index.page

http://www.army-armee.forces.gc.ca/en/41-cer/index.page

https://army.ca/forums/threads/749.0

These should get you started, good luck with school.


----------



## RocketRichard

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> I can't speak for approximate PRes recruiting durations in Edmonton, but if they're similar to my neck of the woods (31 Brigade--well, our unit was recently moved to 32) it's highly unlikely you'll make it in time for summer training. But get a hold of a recruiter and decide which unit you'd like to join and get the process started. Hopefully it will be fairly straightforward for you.
> 
> http://www.army-armee.forces.gc.ca/en/loyal-edmonton-regiment/index.page
> 
> http://www.army-armee.forces.gc.ca/en/41-cer/index.page
> 
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/749.0
> 
> These should get you started, good luck with school.


Still possible here at 41 Brigade but if applicants want to get on BMQ this summer applications need to be submitted now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiebea

Question regarding the environment for university students in the reserves:

I'm a mature student who has recently started going back to university, mid 20s. At the same time when I went back to university I started the process to join the military as I am used to a blue collar environment (worked as a lead hand in a steel factory out of high school until the plant was shut down) and generally perform well under pressure; the military may be greatly beneficial in helping me achieve my goals.

My largest concern is that am trying to compete for medical college. The studying required to get the GPA required is a large time commitment and I already have no personal time. I have already found that in the past, when I was working part time and commuting I was unable to get the grades I would need.  I recognise that joining the reserves is a commitment, time wise, emotionally and mentally. Does the reserves recognise the needs of university students in this way? I would hate to join and find that my mental energy is being drained to the point of hurting my GPA by mental conditioning. 

I have other concerns which really are my own at the end of the day (age upon starting university to the end of residency, could be studying in the summer rather than training with the reserves so I'm not in my mid 30s when I'm done university) (toll on personal life with so much in my schedule already) (possible conflicting within an authoritarian environment) but am mostly wondering if being in the reserves can benefit studies or hurt.

I'm trying to join as a medical assistant and might be interested in the MOTP.


----------



## mariomike

wiebea said:
			
		

> Question regarding the environment for university students in the reserves:
> 
> I'm a mature student who has recently started going back to university, mid 20s. At the same time when I went back to university I started the process to join the military as I am used to a blue collar environment (worked as a lead hand in a steel factory out of high school until the plant was shut down) and generally perform well under pressure; the military may be greatly beneficial in helping me achieve my goals.
> 
> My largest concern is that am trying to compete for medical college. The studying required to get the GPA required is a large time commitment and I already have no personal time. I have already found that in the past, when I was working part time and commuting I was unable to get the grades I would need.  I recognise that joining the reserves is a commitment, time wise, emotionally and mentally. Does the reserves recognise the needs of university students in this way? I would hate to join and find that my mental energy is being drained to the point of hurting my GPA by mental conditioning.
> 
> I have other concerns which really are my own at the end of the day (age upon starting university to the end of residency, could be studying in the summer rather than training with the reserves so I'm not in my mid 30s when I'm done university) (toll on personal life with so much in my schedule already) (possible conflicting within an authoritarian environment) but am mostly wondering if being in the reserves can benefit studies or hurt.
> 
> I'm trying to join as a medical assistant and might be interested in the MOTP.



You may find these discussions of interest,

QUESTIONS about JOINING THE RESERVES  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/16735.100
9 pages.

University Student Interested in Joining Reserves (Med A/T)?  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/125747.0

Reserves and University ( A )
https://army.ca/forums/threads/100312.0

Reserves and University. ( B )
https://army.ca/forums/threads/107041.0

Joining the reserves during university  ( A )
https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:cZwq5bwQKxYJ:https://army.ca/forums/index.php%3Ftopic%3D109686.0+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca

Joining the Reserves in University  (B )
https://army.ca/forums/threads/110615.0

Joining Reserves while being a fulltime University Student 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/94836.0

Med Tech in the Reserves  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/90164.0

Medical Assistant  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/4238.75.html

MEDICAL TECHNICIAN RESERVE?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/92991.0

Medical Assistant in Ontario  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/119320.0

Medical Technician versus Medical Assistant  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/111801.0

Curious About Joining Reserves  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/107418.0
OP: "I've been debating about joining the reserves as a Medical Technician."

Medical Officer Training Plan (MOTP) [MERGED] 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/111425.0

MOTP
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+university+reserves&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=hrgqWa_nBsiC8QfamLa4CQ&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+MOTP&spf=1495972729427

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## runormal

Bottom line, a large majority of reservists are university students or were university students when they joined. Once you are _qualified_, I challenge you to find a more accommodating employer. The commitment that the reserves are going to want is a mere 1 night a week (fixed day, roughly 7pm - 10pm) and 1 weekend a month (no control over which).  The world won't end if you need a miss a training night or a weekend, but if this  sounds like too much of a commitment, do not bother joining. Technically you only need to show up 1 day every 30 days, but if you are showing up so little why bother staying in?

Personally at times the reserves has both aided and hindered my studies. 

During my first year of University, I was put on a weekend basic course. It was a weekend course so I missed 11 weeks of studying/drinking. This meant that I had to use my limited free time to study, so I needed to make the most of my free time. All in all it wasn't too difficult to balance, but the worst was during my 2 second my semester. I had to work the first three weekends, then we had a 1 week break and after that it was our graduation. I had two midterms before my graduation weekend, and two the day the after. It was a miserable 5 weeks of university, but my marks were never higher.

I found that the more that I got involved, the more that I enjoyed the reserves. During 3rd and 4th year my marks slipped slightly. This can be attributed to me working more than 50% of my weekends with the army and working 15 hours a week at a job in my field of studies. I could/should of done less work, but I don't really regret doing what I did as still graduated with honours. Some of my peers have had difficulties juggling the army, social life and academics. It can be done, this just means that sometimes you are studying for Linear Algebra in -25c in a tent.  ;D

Regarding courses you only really "need" to do your BMQ, BMQ-L and your DP1. Some trades this can all be accomplished in one summer, and others require two. If you don't want to progress your career any further you don't have to, but there may be some pressure from your COC to advance it further. I've turned down PLQ twice and then they still loaded me on the DL :rofl:.

All in all, it was a blast and I'm glad that I joined.


----------



## capitalkid

Hello, I recently contacted my local recruiter from a reserve unit and started the application process for a part time infantry soldier, I met for an interview and everything seemed to have went well, I was told I would need photo id, high school transcripts and a birth certificate, I was also told where the physical test would take place. I was just wondering, am I supposed to receive any forms to fill out? because I have not received any and I have not received any response from the recruiter. Does this mean I am no longer being considered for the position? because I assumed that I would have been told so and they wouldn't have asked me to gather these documents and where the physical test was.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## SRidders

The best thing for you to do is contact the point person during your recruitment process. Get used to using the Chain of Command for inquiries like this. Only from an official source can you gain accurate information. Any other information you gather from other sources will be unofficial. 

The individual who you deal with as a potential recruit is there to help you along the way. Use them as such. 



			
				capitalkid said:
			
		

> Hello, I recently contacted my local recruiter from a reserve unit and started the application process for a part time infantry soldier, I met for an interview and everything seemed to have went well, I was told I would need photo id, high school transcripts and a birth certificate, I was also told where the physical test would take place. I was just wondering, am I supposed to receive any forms to fill out? because I have not received any and I have not received any response from the recruiter. Does this mean I am no longer being considered for the position? because I assumed that I would have been told so and they wouldn't have asked me to gather these documents and where the physical test was.
> 
> Thank you for your time.


----------



## da1root

Army Reserve units are in charge of their own recruiting, while the CFRC's do give assistance (in regards to the CFAT, medical, etc); it's the Reserve Unit that chooses their own applicants.  My advice is to go into the reserve unit and try to speak with the recruiter you originally did or ask to speak with if they're currently on tasking.

Note that most reserve units go to minimum manning as of the beginning of June and go away on summer training and don't operate at full capacity again until September.  This could very well be why you're not hearing back from the recruiter.


----------



## milkduds85

Hey guys, 

I'm drawing a complete blank from the info session I attended  for the Reserves. The physical test we have to pass is now just the FORCE test? Not the old push up/sit up/run standard? A friend of mine is helping me with getting in shape and would like the specifics so we know how far I have to go. Thanks!


----------



## mariomike

milkduds85 said:
			
		

> The physical test we have to pass is now just the FORCE test?



See,

Reserves FORCE test
https://www.google.ca/search?q=pres+force+test&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=2KxNWcGsO-afXs6vm9gO&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+reserves++%22force+test%22&spf=1498262744130

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## milkduds85

@mariomike,

I have email inquiries in to recruiting for various questions but I was hoping for a quicker answer.


----------



## RocketRichard

milkduds85 said:
			
		

> @mariomike,
> 
> I have email inquiries in to recruiting for various questions but I was hoping for a quicker answer.


See the link. All good info. 

https://www.cfmws.com/en/aboutus/psp/dfit/fitness/forceprogram/pages/about-the-force-program.aspx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike

RocketRichard said:
			
		

> See the link. All good info.
> 
> https://www.cfmws.com/en/aboutus/psp/dfit/fitness/forceprogram/pages/about-the-force-program.aspx



More good info,

Fitness for Operational Requirements of CF Employment (FORCE)
https://army.ca/forums/threads/106313.325
35 pages.


----------



## asekhon010

Hey guys i want to join the army reserves how would i do so? Im 16 btw

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## asekhon010

Hi i want to join the reserves as an infantry soldier, im 16 and i live in ontario what should i do to join?

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## da1root

You will need to speak with a Recruiter at a Local Unit.
http://www.forces.ca/en/centres/findarecruiter-110


----------



## BeyondTheNow

asekhon010 said:
			
		

> Hey guys i want to join the army reserves how would i do so? Im 16 btw
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk



Welcome to Army.ca. A couple of things to note; please refrain from posting the same thing more than once, either in multiple threads or in the same thread. As well, when waiting for a reply, it's important to be patient. A reply might not appear immediately for various reasons. In the mean time, while a poster is waiting for an answer to their question, it gives them time to research the site and there's a good chance they'll find the answers they're seeking in the interim.


----------



## ncolt

Hi there. Can anyone describe to me a typical week doing PT1 in Meaford ON, with the Reserves (GGFG's OTTAWA)? I'm signing up and would like some kind of heads-up, if possible. Thanks!


----------



## 1984UKlife

I have been looking into joining up with the reserves locally in Calgary and like the part time aspect of BMQ, I am finding however that most of the trades require a full-time training requirement in Borden for the months of July and August, which isn't really doable for me. 
I wondered if there are any trades that complete ALL training part time in Calgary? 

Thanks.


----------



## RocketRichard

1984UKlife said:
			
		

> I have been looking into joining up with the reserves locally in Calgary and like the part time aspect of BMQ, I am finding however that most of the trades require a full-time training requirement in Borden for the months of July and August, which isn't really doable for me.
> I wondered if there are any trades that complete ALL training part time in Calgary?
> 
> Thanks.



Hello:

Highly unlikely.  If you are interested in the Army Reserve call 403 310 ARMY.


----------



## da1root

ncolt said:
			
		

> Hi there. Can anyone describe to me a typical week doing PT1 in Meaford ON, with the Reserves (GGFG's OTTAWA)? I'm signing up and would like some kind of heads-up, if possible.


Your best bet is to speak with the recruiter at GGFG or ask to speak with someone who has recently done the training.  Last time I worked as a Recruiter for a Reserve Unit I welcomed new applicants to come in and speak with individuals who recently did the training.  Reason for this is that even though I was a recruiter I did my Basic Course in the 90's and things have definitely changed.



			
				1984UKlife said:
			
		

> I have been looking into joining up with the reserves locally in Calgary and like the part time aspect of BMQ, I am finding however that most of the trades require a full-time training requirement in Borden for the months of July and August, which isn't really doable for me.
> I wondered if there are any trades that complete ALL training part time in Calgary?
> Thanks.



I can't think of any occupation that allows the occupation training to be done part-time.  If you were to join an occupation that you are fully qualified in on the civilian side, then possibly a PLAR (Prior Learning Assessment) could be completed to allow you to bypass occupation training.  But eventually you'd need to do other courses in your career that require full time attendance.


----------



## Joe321

Hello folks. I applied to the army around 3 years ago, did the testing and qualified for every non officer job. Around 2 years ago I was offered a full time position as a resource management support clerk, but I declined at the last second right before the ceremony. I've regretted it ever since, sometimes even almost to the point of depression. I thought I could enjoy life without the military doing a routine job and earning 60-70k year, and that money could make me happy, I was wrong. I came to find out my life has zero excitement or purpose without the military, and that I don't mind the discipline. I reapplied shortly after rejecting the offer but haven't heard back. I am currently 28 years old and I'm looking to join the military in almost any way. My ultimate goal is full time work in the military, probably something like Resource management clerk... maybe even an officer down the road if I finish my degree. I heard it's easier to get full time if you go through reserves first, so that's what I'm currently looking into... the reserves. Any advice on what I should apply for?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PuckChaser

If you want a full time job, join the RegF. The reserves is not an easier nor faster way in.


----------



## mariomike

Joe321 said:
			
		

> Around 2 years ago I was offered a full time position as a resource management support clerk, but I declined at the last second right before the ceremony.



This may help,

Declining an offer (merged) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/104645.0
3 pages.



			
				Joe321 said:
			
		

> I heard it's easier to get full time if you go through reserves first, so that's what I'm currently looking into... the reserves.



You can read how easy, or not so easy, it was for others here,

Component Transfers (Reserve to Regular): Q&A 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/12797.0
51 pages.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Joe321 said:
			
		

> Hello folks. I applied to the army around 3 years ago, did the testing and qualified for every non officer job. Around 2 years ago I was offered a full time position as a resource management support clerk, but I declined at the last second right before the ceremony. I've regretted it ever since, sometimes even almost to the point of depression. I thought I could enjoy life without the military doing a routine job and earning 60-70k year, and that money could make me happy, I was wrong. I came to find out my life has zero excitement or purpose without the military, and that I don't mind the discipline. I reapplied shortly after rejecting the offer but haven't heard back. I am currently 28 years old and I'm looking to join the military in almost any way. My ultimate goal is full time work in the military, probably something like Resource management clerk... maybe even an officer down the road if I finish my degree. I heard it's easier to get full time if you go through reserves first, so that's what I'm currently looking into... the reserves. Any advice on what I should apply for?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Absolutely take to heart what PC said--PRes is definitely not easier nor faster. I'm quite taken aback at times with the differences between the two and how things are done. As with many issues, certain things may vary from unit to unit, but there are negatives (and positives) to both PRes and RegF.

In terms of straightforward, full time/steady employment, right into RegF is the way to go IMO. You get enrolled, head to BMQ, (if you're going clerk) you'll head to Borden after basic, then you'll get posted. All the while you're earning a steady paycheque (- costs for R&Q when applicable), good benefits, your yearly raises as you progress as Pte are substantial, etc. 

If you go PRes, your local Reg't enrolls you, you'll get paid for parading and any exercises that your unit takes part in. Pay is either a session or a full day's pay depending on how long you're working on that particular day. If you go on course you'll get paid for every day of the course, but that ends as soon as your course ends. You only work (taskings) when work is available and there can be competition for available taskings. Moving up in rank can be less straightforward and more lengthy depending on how well your local unit flows. If you _eventually_ (and I use eventually very loosely, because there is competition for them) land a Class 'B'/'BA' contract (so full-time), your position is up for grabs after the contract has ended--you need to reapply--it's not 100% guaranteed that you would get to hold the position again. 

That being said, there are many who greatly enjoy Primary Reserve and there are those who don't. There are many who greatly enjoy Regular Force and those who don't. As I said, there are pros and cons to each, but for me personally, RegF is most beneficial.

Out of curiosity, how do you know *only* the military can bring "excitement and purpose" to your life? There are so many factors that contribute to the type of career you _think_ you might be getting into. Remember that.


----------



## da1root

Joe321 said:
			
		

> I reapplied shortly after rejecting the offer but haven't heard back.


From the sounds of your statement you reapplied 3 years ago and haven't heard back, that is not normal.  You should follow up with the CFRC in your area, traditionally files are closed after 1 year of no contact with an applicant.  I am inclined to think that your file is currently closed.  



			
				Joe321 said:
			
		

> Resource management clerk... maybe even an officer down the road if I finish my degree.



Just a heads up, that occupation no longer exists.  You would need to decide on Human Resource Administrator (HRA) or Financial Services Administrator (FSA).



			
				Joe321 said:
			
		

> My ultimate goal is full time work in the military.....heard it's easier to get full time if you go through reserves first



This has been covered by other posters, but absolutely not!

While it may be easier to join the Reserve than the Regular Force (please the thread from mariomike's post, everyone's experience is different in regards to ease of joining), but if you're looking for full-time employment this is NOT the route to take.  

To be employed full time as a Reservist you will need to complete Basic Training (BMQ), your applicable environmental course (i.e. BMQ-L for Army, NETP for Navy), plus complete your first trades course.  The trade courses for FSA/HRA are still in their infancy stage and not being run often yet.  For the average Reserve member, they do not reach a point of being occupationally qualified for full-time employment until either their 2nd or 3rd summer in the CAF.  This means that you're waiting 2-3 years before you're eligible to apply for full-time employment.  Which leads to my next point, full-time employment as a Regular Force member is guaranteed. Full-time employment for a Reservist never is, Reserves have to compete for their positions and each contract is a maximum of 3 years in length, which means even if you do get employment after 3 years the position has to go out for competition again.  Yes there is full-time work for Reservists but it is not guaranteed...


----------



## Joe321

Thanks. Okay, I see. Yeah I searched for Resource management support clerk and couldn't find it anymore. I thought that was odd. Human Resource Administrator (HRA) or Financial Services Administrator (FSA) sounds great, I guess I'll try reapplying for that. In the meantime is there anything I could do to improve my chances? I don't care if I get in by the time I'm 30, it's worth it. I'm thinking of finishing my accounting college diploma online.


----------



## mariomike

Joe321 said:
			
		

> I searched for Resource management support clerk and couldn't find it anymore.



Human Resource Admin Clerk (HRA Clk) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/123044.0.html

Fin Clerk 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/123045.0
3 pages.

RMS Clerk Trade  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/121928.0

Information on RMS Clerks??  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/84270.0

Clerk
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+clerk&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=gROfWayhC-OfXpbMi4AC&gws_rd=ssl



			
				Joe321 said:
			
		

> In the meantime is there anything I could do to improve my chances?



How can I increase my chances  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/97201.0/nowap.html

Tips on how to become a recruit  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/31044.0
3 pages.

See also,

OP: Joe321
worth joining right now? 
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/120163/post-1388035.html#msg1388035
"I'm eying the rms clerk position"


----------



## patrickng9@yahoo.ca

Hello, I'm in my late 20s, holding a Bachelor degree in Computer Science and no criminal records. Am I still allow to join?

People told me if I'm interested, then it's better to start in the reserve first. I wonder if they are right or not?

If I join, what documents should I provide?
If I join, do I have to apply to a job position or do I just simply apply and someone will assign me to a position?
How does a day of a reservist look like? How the schedule looks like?
Do reservists stay at a military base or they can return to their own home?
Beside the basic training test, do reservists will learn how to fight opponents or how to defend?
Is it bad to join if I wear glasses?
What should I expect when joining?

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Ryan_T

Patrick N. said:
			
		

> Hello, I'm in my late 20s, holding a Bachelor degree in Computer Science and no criminal records. Am I still allow to join?
> 
> People told me if I'm interested, then it's better to start in the reserve first. I wonder if they are right or not?
> 
> If I join, what documents should I provide?
> If I join, do I have to apply to a job position or do I just simply apply and someone will assign me to a position?
> How does a day of a reservist look like? How the schedule looks like?
> Do reservists stay at a military base or they can return to their own home?
> Beside the basic training test, do reservists will learn how to fight opponents or how to defend?
> Is it bad to join if I wear glasses?
> What should I expect when joining?
> 
> If my questions offend some of you, I'm sorry. No offense intended.
> 
> Thank you for your patience.


If you want p/t work, then sure reserves, but if you want f/t work, go reg force


Sent from my WAS-L03T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayrsayle

Patrick N. said:
			
		

> Hello, I'm in my late 20s, holding a Bachelor degree in Computer Science and no criminal records. Am I still allow to join?
> 
> People told me if I'm interested, then it's better to start in the reserve first. I wonder if they are right or not?
> 
> If I join, what documents should I provide?
> If I join, do I have to apply to a job position or do I just simply apply and someone will assign me to a position?
> How does a day of a reservist look like? How the schedule looks like?
> Do reservists stay at a military base or they can return to their own home?
> Beside the basic training test, do reservists will learn how to fight opponents or how to defend?
> Is it bad to join if I wear glasses?
> What should I expect when joining?
> 
> Thank you for your patience.



www.forces.ca should answer a good number of these questions - or taking a look at any number of topics in recruiting on this thread.

To answer some that might be harder to find:
- Your vision will be evaluated during your application process. This may prevent you from a specific (or any) trade you wish to be employed in.
- Reservists and Regular Force members typically have the same training standard, one does the job part time and the other full time.  Both receive basic training in how to use a service rifle.  You will learn how to "fight", but that looks slightly different depending on the job and the courses you might take after becoming qualified.

All the other questions are very easily answered at www.forces.ca and on this website - you will need to take a look at the wealth of knowledge already here.

Good luck!


----------



## Loachman

Welcome to Army.ca, Patrick N.

There is a ton of information about almost any topic relating to the Canadian Armed Forces (and loads more about other topics) on this Site.

Your questions have all been asked and answered here before, sometimes many, many times.

Please explore the relevant older threads prior to asking more questions. We expect people to do their homework. This keeps (some of) the clutter down, which makes life easier for those who _do_ search for information and the Directing Staff who do our best to keep things tidy, saves other people from spending their valuable time repeating answers, and improves the question-asker's learning experience. By searching, you will likely stumble upon answers to questions before those questions even occur to you.

Should you not fully understand something, or, even after the most rigorous search, not find an answer, then, by all means, ask. We are a helpful bunch, but we also have busy lives of our own to lead.


----------



## mariomike

Patrick N. said:
			
		

> Do reservists stay at a military base or they can return to their own home?



See Reply #69,



			
				Nobody_Important said:
			
		

> Is it possible to live off base if I apply and get accepted into the reserves?



_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of up to date information.


----------



## OutgoingCanasian96

Good day just got a question for everyone in the forum.  I am a 20-year-old male university student who is trying to join the Canadian reserves sometime within the next few years but I have some conflicting interests as I am also currently vying to get Dual citizenship with the United States and Canada. I am currently a Canadian citizen with US permanent residence status and I am scheduled to receive citizenship with the US in 2 years. I plan on living primary in Canada and wish to serve our great nation through military service and thus had submitted an application about two months ago but I would also like to keep my opinions open in selecting a post-graduate opportunity in the United States if such an opportunity arises. After talking to an SSG affiliated with the 33 Brigade located in Ottawa, I found out that if my application to the Canadain forces is accepted, I practically forfeit all chance of getting US citizenship and may even be barred from renewing my permanent residency. Thus I am at an impasse, should I temporarily withdraw my application and reapply after gaining my dual citizenship status or is there a method in which I can appeal to the US ICE department to work something out? If you don't know the answer but know of someone in the forces or federal government to whom I can receive information, please post on the name or department I should reach out to. Cheers!


----------



## Loachman

Welcome to Army.ca, OutgoingCanasian96

What's an "SSG"? If you are using the US Army abbreviation for Staff Sergeant, please be aware that we do not have Staff Sergeants in the Canadian Forces, and we do not use US abbreviations.

I would be rather leery of taking advice about US citizenship matters from such a person, anyway. That is best had from a competent US authority.


----------



## OutgoingCanasian96

Thank you Loachman for the quick reply, and I am indeed referring in an American Staff Sargeant as I was connected to him via a friend of mine from my university who is a Pte. (T) in the 30th Field Artillery. I had asked several questions to the SSG regarding how the security check process of my application to the Canadian Forces might go about and how long the process may take. It was during this informal information session that the SSG stated that I may lose my opportunity to receive an American citizenship as the application to Canada's Armed Forces would complicate the American naturalization process ie. invalidate perquisites to receive citizenship like the Selective Service Act obligation. I also do agree that this information is most likely not complete accurately and that I should seek the proper authorities for more definitive answers, as such I had gotten in contact with the US Embassy on Sussex Dr. and they had given me some contacts in the US ICE Department and DOD but American being America, I have been practically congested with the mechanisms of bureaucracy as each person or administrative dept. I contact just gives me more contacts and two weeks later I am just more confused. Thus, I am hoping to get some possible leads on the Canadian side as I am too irritated to continue this goose chase.


----------



## da1root

No one in the CAF (unless a lawyer) or Recruiting should be giving you advice on citizenship issues.
The only advice we're allowed to give is that you must be a Canadian Citizen to join the CAF.

One thing I want to reiterate that Loachman already stated, you've said you were talking to a Canadian Sergeant <b>"After talking to an SSG affiliated with the 33 Brigade located in Ottawa"</b>.  The abbreviation is not SSG, we do not have SSG's in the CAF.  We do have "Sgt".

Unofficially I have served alongside at least 3 Reservists that I know of that had dual citizenship (US/Canada).


----------



## Ricky Sunnyvale

I'm 16 and a full time student and want to join the army but I don't know if I should join the reserves now or wait till I graduate high school and join full time. Will the 2 years in the reserve be beneficial. Will graduating high school help me.


----------



## OutgoingCanasian96

Buck_HRA, would there be an individual in the Recruitment Center at 66 Slater St. (Ottawa branch) be able to answer my line of inquiry or would I have to seek a more specialized legal professional that has knowledge pertaining to the military?

And to those who read my statements, sorry for the confusion! I should have specifically stated in the first inquiry box that the statement "After talking to an SSG affiliated with the 33 Brigade located in Ottawa" should have stated a US SSG that is personally affiliated (friends) with several members of the 33rd. I apologize for any misunderstanding that may have occurred due to bad communication on my part.


----------



## Blackadder1916

OutgoingCanasian96 said:
			
		

> Buck_HRA, would there be an individual in the Recruitment Center at 66 Slater St. (Ottawa branch) be able to answer my line of inquiry or would I have to seek a more specialized legal professional that has knowledge pertaining to the military?
> 
> And to those who read my statements, sorry for the confusion! I should have specifically stated in the first inquiry box that the statement "After talking to an SSG affiliated with the 33 Brigade located in Ottawa" should have stated a US SSG that is personally affiliated (friends) with several members of the 33rd. I apologize for any misunderstanding that may have occurred due to bad communication on my part.



A little more information could be helpful for those on these means who may be able to advise you.

Do you currently reside in the United States and, if so, do you intend continuing to live there, at least in the short term such as for university?
Is your plan to join the CF Reserves and "commute" to fulfill  any attendance obligations?


----------



## OutgoingCanasian96

I currently have my primary, albeit temporary, residence in Canada as I am enrolled as a full-time student at Carleton University. Officially, however, my residence is stated as my parent's house in the United States, and I visit here every six months at minimum to fulfill the requirements of citizenship, as a resident must stay in the US for five years with periods of foreign residence no longer than six months. 

For the foreseeable future, I am going to be spending at least 9 out of the 12 months of the year in Canada, and ideally, I would like to be accepted to an Ontario Graduate school and primarily reside in Canada. In regards to my military aspirations, I intend to take my courses at a military base while temporary being barracked there during academic breaks.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Good morning OutgoingCanasian:

I can see from the convoluted way you are asking questions that you are in University, and destined for post graduate studies.  :nod:

I re-read all your posts, and basically, you only have one question:

"I am a Canadian citizen with American permanent residency (green card) for the next two years until I can get my American citizenship. I am currently studying in Canada and wish to join the Canadian Armed Forces reserves. What effect will that have on my capacity to get my American citizenship?"

See how easy it would have been!

Here's the answer you need to hear and heed:

Your question is - not repeat not - a recruiting question. The only recruiting aspect of import is that to join the CAF reserves, you have to be a Canadian citizen, and you already are. As such, there's nobody in the CAF, and I suspect in the US Armed Forces, to provide you advice on your question, and definitely no one at the sergeant / staff sergeant level.

Your question is a US immigration question.  So here is the only person that can give you an answer: A US immigration lawyer. Go and consult one. If you don't know where to look, consult with your closest US embassy or consulate. I am sure they can point you to such lawyers.

Good luck.


----------



## JMei001

Hey guys,

I'm currently a PRes/Class A Reserve applicant. I've  completed all the major steps in the application process (CFAT, BG and Reference check, Medical, Interview, FORCE test). I checked on my file last Friday and was told that I've passed all of them, and it's just going to go to the CO's desk for final approval before I start up my BMQ! Great news of course. However, someone told me, although I'm not sure reliable, told me not to get my hopes up and that the CO may chose to reject my file? I don't see why, as there's no competition list, in the reserves its first come first serve and pass all your tests. 

Can anyone enlighten me on this?

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike

JMei001 said:
			
		

> < snip > the CO may chose to reject my file?





			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Reserve unit CO's have to approve accepting the member, and then it is passed up for Area approval.



_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of up to date information.


----------



## JMei001

What reason would a CO have to reject someone's file?

I had a perfect medical, did well on FORCES, great references and background check, great interview, I did meh on the CFAT but I still qualified for my trade.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustinL

Hi all,

I'm a PRes applicant for weapons tech in the Toronto area. The last I heard from my recruiter was that my application was at the competition stage (this was on Sept 5) and that I should be hearing back in a few weeks. So far there is no news yet but does anyone have any idea when the start dates are for the reserves weekend BMQ this year?

Thanks!


----------



## Lumber

JustinL said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a PRes applicant for weapons tech in the Toronto area. The last I heard from my recruiter was that my application was at the competition stage (this was on Sept 5) and that I should be hearing back in a few weeks. So far there is no news yet but does anyone have any idea when the start dates are for the reserves weekend BMQ this year?
> 
> Thanks!



Contact HMCS York and put in a request to join the Naval Reserve as a Marine Technician. With your medical and FORCE test already done, they'll have you in the door and in uniform in about a week.

Also, our trade training takes place in either Quebec City, Victoria, or Halifax, and our exercises are in sunny Victoria where you get hot food and get to sleep on a soft bed.

Go NAVY; Beat ARMY.


----------



## Primus

JMei001 said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm currently a PRes/Class A Reserve applicant. I've  completed all the major steps in the application process (CFAT, BG and Reference check, Medical, Interview, FORCE test). I checked on my file last Friday and was told that I've passed all of them, and it's just going to go to the CO's desk for final approval before I start up my BMQ! Great news of course. However, someone told me, although I'm not sure reliable, told me not to get my hopes up and that the CO may chose to reject my file? I don't see why, as there's no competition list, in the reserves its first come first serve and pass all your tests.
> 
> Can anyone enlighten me on this?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Was the person that told you "Don't get your hopes up" Part of the staff of that specific unit? Otherwise, tell them to shove it.  
The reserves are in desperate need of personnel. There's no reason to reject you. Just stay positive.


----------



## JMei001

Primus said:
			
		

> Was the person that told you "Don't get your hopes up" Part of the staff of that specific unit? Otherwise, tell them to shove it.
> The reserves are in desperate need of personnel. There's no reason to reject you. Just stay positive.


Thanks! A random person I know told me that, couldn't comprehend why I would get rejected if everything went well. That not only wastes my time, but the CAF's too.

Thanks!!  much appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustinL

Lumber said:
			
		

> Contact HMCS York and put in a request to join the Naval Reserve as a Marine Technician. With your medical and FORCE test already done, they'll have you in the door and in uniform in about a week.
> 
> Also, our trade training takes place in either Quebec City, Victoria, or Halifax, and our exercises are in sunny Victoria where you get hot food and get to sleep on a soft bed.
> 
> Go NAVY; Beat ARMY.



Honestly it's kind of tempting with my brother being a mar tech and all in the Navy Pres. At this point I'm just hoping ill be able to start BMQ this fall, there's absolutely zero information on BMQ schedules for the reserves [


----------



## PuckChaser

JustinL said:
			
		

> At this point I'm just hoping ill be able to start BMQ this fall, there's absolutely zero information on BMQ schedules for the reserves [



BMQs in the PRes are run at the unit level national level in Nav Res. Thats why there's no info. Ask your prospective unit.

Editted to ensure correct information.


----------



## da1root

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> BMQs in the PRes are run at the unit level national level in Nav Res. Thats why there's no info. Ask your prospective unit.
> 
> Editted to ensure correct information.


I can't speak on other Brigades, but I know this also isn't accurate for 32 CBG.
BMQ's are run by 32 CBG Battle School and information on BMQ's is absolutely available.

As pointed out by PuckChaser, BMQs for NAVRES are run at the National Level and information is absolutely available.

Also a correction to "there is no competition list for Reserves".

There is no competition list held by CFRG HQ; however at the unit level if there are 5 people applying for 2 Supply Technician positions; guess what - the CO is going to hold an internal competition list and pick the best 2 of those 5 (in the opinion of the CO & the Selection Board that the CO forms).  I've seen this happen several times; and on more than one occasion as the Senior RMS Clerk was involved in the board when selecting an RMS Clerk for the unit.  It's not always "first across the line" with Reserves (although it is sometimes the case, so I won't say it's never the case).


----------



## JustinL

Thanks for the replies!

Hi Buck, 
I've looked for current BMQ reserve schedules everywhere on the official websites (including the 32 CBG page) and haven't found anything. Would you be able to point out where the information is posted? The reason I ask is because my recruiter told me I should have appointment dates for enrollment by the end of September and to contact him if that didn't happen. Seeing that its October and that I can't get a hold of my recruiter (by email or phone) I feel just slightly worried...

Thanks again


----------



## da1root

JustinL said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> Hi Buck,
> I've looked for current BMQ reserve schedules everywhere on the official websites (including the 32 CBG page) and haven't found anything. Would you be able to point out where the information is posted? The reason I ask is because my recruiter told me I should have appointment dates for enrollment by the end of September and to contact him if that didn't happen. Seeing that its October and that I can't get a hold of my recruiter (by email or phone) I feel just slightly worried...
> 
> Thanks again



Hi Justin, 

So there is a difference between "dates being available" and "dates being published on the internet".
The dates are available on the DWAN (military intranet), but generally are not made public.  For BMQ dates you should ask the recruiter for your respective unit; as they 'should' have access to this information or at least be able to ask the Training Sgt/PO of their unit for the information.

Cheers,


----------



## JustinL

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Hi Justin,
> 
> So there is a difference between "dates being available" and "dates being published on the internet".
> The dates are available on the DWAN (military intranet), but generally are not made public.  For BMQ dates you should ask the recruiter for your respective unit; as they 'should' have access to this information or at least be able to ask the Training Sgt/PO of their unit for the information.
> 
> Cheers,



Ah I see, I guess I'll just pester my recruiter with more emails and see what he says. Thanks!


----------



## Jimmygrigs

Hi everyone , 

Looking for some info on the reserves.

I am 32 working in warehouse logistics and have been thinking of joining the reserves. My goal is the sharpen my professional skills and benefit from working in a structured environment.

I've been looking into joining a reserve base in my city and hold onto my civilian Job.

My following question is based on the fact that I am open to maybe immersing myself into the military life if I see a road to progression , I am hard worker and would love to see all the benefits of working in a merit based system , I can see myself thriving in such an environment.

Can you progress and be offered opportunities in the reserves ?

Can I offer more work hours to my home unit on top of the 2 days offered if i desire to prove myself ?

My end goal in offering more of myself than required to the reserves is to see what is the maximum I can offer my country and I am very intrigued to see what they can offer back. The money aspect is not important. It's more about pride and being acknowledged for my hard work.

Any feed back would be great. 

Thanks!


----------



## mariomike

Jimmygrigs said:
			
		

> Can you progress and be offered opportunities in the reserves ?



Career Progression - Reserve NCM
https://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Career_Progression_-_Reserve_NCM

Reserve Employment Opportunities  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/113234.0

Promotion Policy of the PRes  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/102568.0

Promotion to Sgt in PRes
https://army.ca/forums/threads/94421.0

Reserves Promotion  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/91745.0

etc...



			
				Jimmygrigs said:
			
		

> Can I offer more work hours to my home unit on top of the 2 days offered if i desire to prove myself ?



Total amount that Reservists make in a year  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/117121.0

Reserves and Deployment  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/102409.0

Class A over 16 days a month, Class A over 80 days a year  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/107576.0

etc...

As always, Recruiting and your unit are your most trusted source of information.


----------



## reachmila

Hey all,

I'm very interested in joining the navy reserves in Toronto, but am questioning whether my educational background meets the requirements of becoming a reservist. Due to hard circumstances, I dropped out of high school as a young teen, worked and travelled the world in the meantime, and then enrolled in the University of Toronto through their bridging program. I've graduated that program and am now taking first year studies in Arts & Sci at UofT. 
So, I'm working towards a bachelors degree now but without having fully finished my high school, including grade 10 math, however I completed grade 11 biology... Could I somehow be considered an exception to the eligibility requirements? And if so, would I still be considered for ranks that would otherwise be afforded to someone with their high school + in their first year studies at a reputable university? I'd like to train to become an intelligence or public affairs officer and have my education partially subsidized through the paid education program. 

Any and all information is welcome. 

Thanks!


----------



## mariomike

reachmila said:
			
		

> I'm very interested in joining the navy reserves in Toronto, but am questioning whether my educational background meets the requirements of becoming a reservist.



Applying for a part-time position in the Reserve Force

To join the Reserve Force, you must:
•possess Canadian citizenship
•be 18 years of age or older
•have completed a minimum of provincial grade 10 education or Secondary IV in Quebec

Full-time students who have completed a provincial grade 10 education, or Secondary IV in Quebec, may apply at the age of 16 or 17 with the consent of a parent or legal guardian.
https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/caf-jobs/apply-now/apply-now.html


----------



## reachmila

•have completed a minimum of provincial grade 10 education or Secondary IV in Quebec

^ See now that's where I'm confused as I've skipped most of high school and am now in University. Do I still qualify?


----------



## mariomike

reachmila said:
			
		

> Do I still qualify?



As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.

Good luck.


----------



## war2001v

reachmila said:
			
		

> •have completed a minimum of provincial grade 10 education or Secondary IV in Quebec
> 
> ^ See now that's where I'm confused as I've skipped most of high school and am now in University. Do I still qualify?



Although I'm confused, as long as you graduated high school you're fine, since you need to have all your credits to graduate


----------



## Loachman

Why not post the answer? It might help somebody else someday.


----------



## mariomike

zeemek said:
			
		

> *Solved.
> 
> Question: How can I delete my post?



I deleted it for you. 

If you wish to do it yourself,

Q: What does a subscription entitle me to? 

A: •Ability to delete your own posts 
https://army.ca/subscribe/

Also, reachmila / zeemek, regarding User Name changes,
https://army.ca/forums/index.php?board=86.0
"Please announce all name changes here"

As suggested above, "Why not post the answer? It might help somebody else someday."


----------



## petrop

Hi everyone I'm applying for the Infantry Reserve here in St.Catharines,Ontario. I was just curious what can disqualify me for service?


----------



## BeyondTheNow

petrop said:
			
		

> Hi everyone I'm applying for the Infantry Reserve here in St.Catharines,Ontario. I was just curious what can disqualify me for service?



Welcome to Army.ca. Please review the Recruiting threads/message boards, as there’s a lot of information regarding requirements, criminal records, physical standards, etc. As well, contact and/or pop into the _Lincoln & Welland Regiment_ if you haven’t done so already. The Recuiter is there Mon/Wed/Fri or you can schedule an appointment with the recruiting Sgt also if those days don’t work for you.


----------



## Gideons

Hello Army.ca Forums,

This is my first post on the website and I'm extremely excited to learn from you.  Just some background, I'm in my early twenties, currently attending university for an undergrad honours degree in computer science.  I have always thought about joining the army, and I know my time is running out to do so. In a summer or two I will have to start applying for summer internships to get a full time software engineering job when I graduate. I do really enjoy a challenge, and pushing myself. 
These are some of my questions:
1) To get "hands on" experience to get a taste of military life in the reserves should I try to join as an officer or NCO?
2) I really want to become a paratrooper(I know on the QOR of C is the only reserve paratroopers) how hard/long will I have to wait to get into get in basic parachute course?  Would being an officer or NCO help my odds of getting into basic parachute course? - I live about 2 hours away and would be willing to commute.
3) Since I live 2 hours away from The QOR of C, would it be easier to transfer from another reserves unit when I get into get into basic parachute or how does this work?

Sorry for the loaded post, as you can probably tell I have a lot of questions about joining the reserves. I look forward to all the information/advice I can get you from.

Thanks,

Gideons


----------



## mariomike

Gideons said:
			
		

> To get "hands on" experience to get a taste of military life in the reserves should I try to join as an officer or NCO?



This may help,

Comparing the job of Officer vs NCM [MERGED] 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/171.0
25 pages.



			
				Gideons said:
			
		

> I really want to become a paratrooper(I know on the QOR of C is the only reserve paratroopers) how hard/long will I have to wait to get into get in basic parachute course?  Would being an officer or NCO help my odds of getting into basic parachute course?



QOR Para Coy & parachute tasking reserve sub-units  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/22247.75
4 pages.



			
				Gideons said:
			
		

> Since I live 2 hours away from The QOR of C, would it be easier to transfer from another reserves unit when I get into get into basic parachute or how does this work?



PRes Unit Transfer  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/92039/post-1508549.html#new
2 pages.

As always, Recruiters are your most trusted source of information.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Please don't join the reserves as an officer just to test it out.

Join as an ncm and if you like the reserves and want to stay then consider switching to officer.


----------



## Gideons

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Please don't join the reserves as an officer just to test it out.
> 
> Join as an ncm and if you like the reserves and want to stay then consider switching to officer.



If I enjoyed the reserves after I graduate I would likely join the regular forces. However, why are you against joining the reserves as an officer to test out to see if I like it or not?


----------



## Jarnhamar

A few reasons.

1.  More time and resources are put into training an officer than a private. By joining the reserves just to check things out then going regs you may be taking a position away from someone who will stick with the reserves and support the officer corps up to possibly being the CO.

2.  You may have to redo parts of your training to switch over to the regs which is a further drain on resources and man power.

3. Even as a new officer in the reserves you can really mess up a lot of stuff. If your heart isn't in it 100% you could do more harm then good.

4. The reserves are an important part of the CAF in its own right. It shouldn't be treated primarily as a convenient job trial.

5. There are some very big differences between the reserves and the reg force, some positive some negative. Joining the reserves to gauge what the reg force is like won't work as well as you may think. 

6. One of the biggest most important assets you have in the military is your connections and essentially who you went through training with.  If you slide into the regular Force and for whatever reason you don't to basic training etc.. over again you'll be at a big disadvantage, at last for a long while IMO.


----------



## Gideons

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> A few reasons.
> 
> 1.  More time and resources are put into training an officer than a private. By joining the reserves just to check things out then going regs you may be taking a position away from someone who will stick with the reserves and support the officer corps up to possibly being the CO.
> 
> 2.  You may have to redo parts of your training to switch over to the regs which is a further drain on resources and man power.
> 
> 3. Even as a new officer in the reserves you can really mess up a lot of stuff. If your heart isn't in it 100% you could do more harm then good.
> 
> 4. The reserves are an important part of the CAF in its own right. It shouldn't be treated primarily as a convenient job trial.
> 
> 5. There are some very big differences between the reserves and the reg force, some positive some negative. Joining the reserves to gauge what the reg force is like won't work as well as you may think.
> 
> 6. One of the biggest most important assets you have in the military is your connections and essentially who you went through training with.  If you slide into the regular Force and for whatever reason you don't to basic training etc.. over again you'll be at a big disadvantage, at last for a long while IMO.



I know reserves aren't the same as reg forces. However, I need something to justify turning down good software engineering jobs on something that I have no clue what I'm getting myself into. Which is why I think the reserves is valuable data point to help make that decision, because if I don't have any data on if the military is for me, I won't be turning down my job offers. I also currently do have a good summer job in the tech field, so any reserves training I want to be the best/most useful as possible because I will have to turn down my return offer and I will lose that position forever. See my dilemma?


----------



## mariomike

Gideons said:
			
		

> However, why are you against joining the reserves as an officer to test out to see if I like it or not?



To add to what Jarnhamar said,

Switching from Officer to NCM ???  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/25874.0


----------



## Jarnhamar

Gideons said:
			
		

> I know reserves aren't the same as reg forces. However,* I need something to justify turning down good software engineering jobs on something that I have no clue what I'm getting myself into. *


Duty. Service is it's own reward.  



> Which is why I think the reserves is valuable data point to help make that decision, because if I don't have any data on if the military is for me, I won't be turning down my job offers. I also currently do have a good summer job in the tech field, so any reserves training I want to be the best/most useful as possible because I will have to turn down my return offer and I will lose that position forever. See my dilemma?



So join as an NCM. 
If you like the reserves and think you can serve the reserves better as an officer then apply to be an officer. 
If you think you can serve the regular force better as a regular force NCM or officer and want to make a career out of soldiering then join the regular force.


Zeal makes all things possible. Duty makes all things simple 

Just to add- thats just my opinion. If your heart is set on joining the reserves as an officer then by all means go ahead. I just think if you're testing things out then ncm is the best for everyone.


----------



## RocketRichard

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Duty. Service is it's own reward.
> 
> So join as an NCM.
> If you like the reserves and think you can serve the reserves better as an officer then apply to be an officer.
> If you think you an serve the regular force better as a regular force NCM or officer and want to make a career out of soldiering then join the regular force.
> 
> 
> Zeal makes all things possible. Duty makes all things simple


Sage advice by Jarnhamar, each path we take is different but his counsel is pretty bang on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gideons

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Duty. Service is it's own reward.
> 
> So join as an NCM.
> If you like the reserves and think you can serve the reserves better as an officer then apply to be an officer.
> If you think you can serve the regular force better as a regular force NCM or officer and want to make a career out of soldiering then join the regular force.
> 
> 
> Zeal makes all things possible. Duty makes all things simple
> 
> Just to add- thats just my opinion. If your heart is set on joining the reserves as an officer then by all means go ahead. I just think if you're testing things out then ncm is the best for everyone.



I don't have my heart set on being an officer, honestly I was thinking of join as a NCM until speaking to some guys I know in the reg force who recommended joining as an officer. Yes, I do agree joining and serving is it's own reward. I just like to have what i'm doing planned out to make it as efficient as possible, so if being an officer would help me get Basic Para and maybe join The QOR of C para unit then I would take that route, if not I would probably go in as a NCM. I would also be willing to transfer from my current university to University of Toronto to make it work.


----------



## war2001v

Gideons said:
			
		

> I don't have my heart set on being an officer, honestly I was thinking of join as a NCM until speaking to some guys I know in the reg force who recommended joining as an officer. Yes, I do agree joining and serving is it's own reward. I just like to have what i'm doing planned out to make it as efficient as possible, so if being an officer would help me get Basic Para and maybe join The QOR of C para unit then I would take that route, if not I would probably go in as a NCM. I would also be willing to transfer from my current university to University of Toronto to make it work.


I'm not sure if I completely understood your post, but from what I interpreted as, you shouldn't apply for a specific trade just to get into a certain regiment. You SHOULD have your heart set on the trade(s) you want however, and you have to remember that the reserves is a part time job. It is an important part of your life but it is not the only one, you need to find a balance between your life as a reservist and in your civilian career, and if you have to change your university just to make this work, it probably isn't a good sign. Try to find something that works WITH the rest of your life, or at least around the rest of it.


----------



## Gideons

war2001v said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I completely understood your post, but from what I interpreted as, you shouldn't apply for a specific trade just to get into a certain regiment. You SHOULD have your heart set on the trade(s) you want however, and you have to remember that the reserves is a part time job. It is an important part of your life but it is not the only one, you need to find a balance between your life as a reservist and in your civilian career, and if you have to change your university just to make this work, it probably isn't a good sign. Try to find something that works WITH the rest of your life, or at least around the rest of it.



Yes, the the specific occupation I want to be is a paratrooper.  The issue is, only in Toronto would that be possible. I'm not sure of how often reserves meet, I've heard just weekends during the school year or some places one day a week and once a week. Since I live two hours away from Toronto, the commute could become difficult. However, the reason I'm willing to make a change for this is I only have two years left in university and I need to figure out if I want to go into the military after I graduate. I honestly doubt I will have time sadly once I go into my field of choice to be in the reserves for awhile at least.  Maybe this is wrong, but I'm viewing my time in the reserves as  a try out to see if I want to go into the reg forces. So, I'm not really focusing on long term at this moment.


----------



## Lumber

Gideons said:
			
		

> Yes, the the specific occupation I want to be is a paratrooper.  The issue is, only in Toronto would that be possible. I'm not sure of how often reserves meet, I've heard just weekends during the school year or some places one day a week and once a week. Since I live two hours away from Toronto, the commute could become difficult. However, the reason I'm willing to make a change for this is I only have two years left in university and I need to figure out if I want to go into the military after I graduate. I honestly doubt I will have time sadly once I go into my field of choice to be in the reserves for awhile at least.  Maybe this is wrong, but I'm viewing my time in the reserves as  a try out to see if I want to go into the reg forces. So, I'm not really focusing on long term at this moment.



There is no occupation known as "paratrooper" in the Canadian Armed Forces. Certain units received jump training, but even then, there is no guarantee that you will be doing much jumping at all. Even in WW2, "jump" companies spent most of their time fighting and being deployed just like normal infantry, but we're called upon to perform combat drops when their specific skills were needed. 

I can't say for sure, but I doubt that as a member of QORC you would be doing much jumping. Maybe during a big exercise once per year. Again, I have no authority on this other than my two years working in the (Naval) reserve, but working alongside 6 Army Reserve units in my city. There is limited budget, limited time, and limited effort available to make things like jump exercises happen.

If you go the ref force route, your best bet is to join the infantry (obviously), and then once you are fully trade qualified you can request to your jump specialization, and then get posted to one of our jump companies (C Company of the 3rd Battalion of all 3 Regiments, I believe). Although I may have it backwards; perhaps you get posted to C Company and _then _they train you to be a jumper? Again, I'm a sailor, and this ain't my part-ship.

What I do know is that if you want to jump ALOT, you need to join the SkyHawks, which is Canada demonstration para-shoot team. They are more like circus performers than infanteers, but they get to jump all year.


----------



## Gideons

Lumber said:
			
		

> There is no occupation known as "paratrooper" in the Canadian Armed Forces. Certain units received jump training, but even then, there is no guarantee that you will be doing much jumping at all. Even in WW2, "jump" companies spent most of their time fighting and being deployed just like normal infantry, but we're called upon to perform combat drops when their specific skills were needed.
> 
> I can't say for sure, but I doubt that as a member of QORC you would be doing much jumping. Maybe during a big exercise once per year. Again, I have no authority on this other than my two years working in the (Naval) reserve, but working alongside 6 Army Reserve units in my city. There is limited budget, limited time, and limited effort available to make things like jump exercises happen.
> 
> If you go the ref force route, your best bet is to join the infantry (obviously), and then once you are fully trade qualified you can request to your jump specialization, and then get posted to one of our jump companies (C Company of the 3rd Battalion of all 3 Regiments, I believe). Although I may have it backwards; perhaps you get posted to C Company and _then _they train you to be a jumper? Again, I'm a sailor, and this ain't my part-ship.
> 
> What I do know is that if you want to jump ALOT, you need to join the SkyHawks, which is Canada demonstration para-shoot team. They are more like circus performers than infanteers, but they get to jump all year.



Yes, the reason I used that terminology paratrooper is not an occupation, but the guy I was responding was speaking of occupations/trades when I wasn't. Also, the reason I want to is I want to find out if those type of tasks are something I could enjoy or not.  As I've stated, I'm getting a degree in software engineering and I won't just blindly turn down job offers for something I have no practical experience in knowing if it is for me or not. If I went reg force, my goals would be to get into even more specialised units like the pathfinders etc, however with the two year time frame I currently have, basic parachute course I feel would be the most accurate test on which route I should proceed with.  Hopefully this kinda clears up my questions.


----------



## Mike5

Just to muddy the waters a little, Sigs is a good fit for someone pursuing a degree in Software Engineering and some Signallers with 32 Signals have had the opportunity to do jump training with the QOR in the past.  That being said, this is rare.

If you decide on Reserves, I strongly recommend doing Basic and Trades training while you're still a student and can get time off in the Summer.  Once you start a full-time role in IT it will be difficult to get the time.


----------



## Gideons

Mike5 said:
			
		

> Just to muddy the waters a little, Sigs is a good fit for someone pursuing a degree in Software Engineering and some Signallers with 32 Signals have had the opportunity to do jump training with the QOR in the past.  That being said, this is rare.
> 
> If you decide on Reserves, I strongly recommend doing Basic and Trades training while you're still a student and can get time off in the Summer.  Once you start a full-time role in IT it will be difficult to get the time.



I do have a summer full time IT job already, so joining the reserves would me turning down that job that I would not able to get back. Also, if I joined the military I don't want  to do anything in tech or that would use my degree.


----------



## ktaylor

Greetings, this is my first post and these questions likely have been answered somewhere on this forum already. Help direct me if necesairy or answer in your own way please.

1) I hear its one night a week, one weekend a month. How many nights can you miss and how many weekends can you miss? 

2) On weekends do you stay somewhere there or do you go home at end of each day? 

3) BMQ is spread out among the one nights and weekends? 

4) What is the cost to join and is there a minimun stay requirement?

Thank you so much for the help.


----------



## war2001v

ktaylor said:
			
		

> Greetings, this is my first post and these questions likely have been answered somewhere on this forum already. Help direct me if necesairy or answer in your own way please.
> 
> 1) I hear its one night a week, one weekend a month. How many nights can you miss and how many weekends can you miss?
> 
> 2) On weekends do you stay somewhere there or do you go home at end of each day?
> 
> 3) BMQ is spread out among the one nights and weekends?
> 
> 4) What is the cost to join and is there a minimun stay requirement?
> 
> Thank you so much for the help.


I can't answer the rest but there is no stay requirement in the reserves and there are no costs to join other than fees you might get from getting doctors to fill out some forms if you have to as they won't cover it. It's also 2 weeks every year.


----------



## kratz

[quote author=ktaylor]


1) I hear its one night a week, one weekend a month. How many nights can you miss and how many weekends can you miss? 

Answer: If you are planning to miss work, BEFORE starting, you should NOT join the military.

2) On weekends do you stay somewhere there or do you go home at end of each day? 

Answer: It depends.

3) BMQ is spread out among the one nights and weekends? 

Answer: It depends.

4) What is the cost to join and is there a minimun stay requirement?

Answer: It's free to apply to join. Most of the time, you can quit the PRes when you want to.

[/quote]

Search and read the site. Most of your questions will be answered.

Use this search term in Google: "site:navy.ca [insert question]"


----------



## mariomike

ktaylor said:
			
		

> I hear its one night a week, one weekend a month. How many nights can you miss and how many weekends can you miss?



In case you are a worker ( or a shift-worker ) and anticipate possible scheduling conflicts, you may find these discussions of interest,

Does my civilian job work with Reserve Service?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/120072.0

Shift Work and Reserve Training.
http://army.ca/forums/threads/84673.0

Balancing Regular Night Shifts with Class A reservist training  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/94698.0

Work balance in the CAF Reserves  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/120550.0

Reservists Job Protection Superthread  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/2552.0

etc...



			
				ktaylor said:
			
		

> BMQ is spread out among the one nights and weekends?



Difference between reserve's part-time BMQ and summer full-time BMQ? 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/109707.0

There are other searchable discussions of weekend and summer BMQ.

There is no cost to join. These are the pay rates, if interested,

Pay - Reserves  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/123906.0


----------



## Gunner2021

I have been thinking of joining the reserve force for a long time and I have done lots of research on the subject, I am just hoping to get some more input. I am currently in University studying engineering so I am a little worried about the time commitment that is the reserves. I have read many threads on related topics so I have answered many of my questions, I just have a few left.

How flexible are the reserves on the weekly training? The one night a week and one weekend a month would usually not be a problem, however sometimes with exams, I am very busy and so I was wondering if they would be flexible with my busy schedule and maybe missing a training night every once in a while? I am also a little worried about the BMQ. Will I be able to do it while being a full-time student?

Also, I am very interested in being a part of the military and maybe even being deployed or joining full time after school, but I like the thought of getting a taste with the reserves without as much commitment as the reg force, but from what I've read I am questioning if the reserves would be worth it for me?

Last question. I usually go home for a term every year, but I would not be near any reserve armouries. If I joined, would I have to move full-time to continue training?

Thanks in advance, any information helps!


----------



## mariomike

Gunner2021 said:
			
		

> How flexible are the reserves on the weekly training?
> 
> Last question. I usually go home for a term every year, but I would not be near any reserve armouries. If I joined, would I have to move full-time to continue training?



BMQ is during summer, or on weekends.

Many Reservists are full-time students or workers. Some are shift-workers.

You may find this discussion of interest, 

Exempt Drill and Training Form - Merged  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/31042.0
2 pages.

See also, Exempt Duty and Training ED&T
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+ED%26T&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=bFYjWpnOINSDX-7wicAK&gws_rd=ssl

As always, your unit Recruiter is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## Vanquest

mariomike said:
			
		

> BMQ is during summer, or on weekends.
> 
> Many Reservists are full-time students or workers. Some are shift-workers.
> 
> You may find this discussion of interest,
> 
> Exempt Drill and Training Form - Merged
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/31042.0
> 2 pages.
> 
> See also, Exempt Duty and Training ED&T
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+ED%26T&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=bFYjWpnOINSDX-7wicAK&gws_rd=ssl
> 
> As always, your unit Recruiter is your most trusted source of information.



Also there is CO-OP available starting in Jan/Feb with bmq until mid june when you would finish DP1. This would be all day everyday except for some weekends. If you are in school you will get credits and you get paid, plus all of your training gets out of the way faster than any other way. CO-OP with the army is not available everywhere though, but id check with your school.


----------



## mariomike

Vanquest said:
			
		

> Also there is CO-OP available starting in Jan/Feb with bmq until mid june when you would finish DP1.





			
				Gunner2021 said:
			
		

> I am currently in University






			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> The CO-OP program is for High School students.





			
				highschool said:
			
		

> To be eligible, students must meet the following conditions:
> *16 years old prior to the starting date of the program;
> *A Canadian citizen; Have a minimum of 15 credits prior to the start of the program;
> *Enrolled in Semester II Co-op (afternoon);
> *Successfully complete the entrance requirements prior to December 1 of the school year (physical, medical, aptitude);
> *Able to attend program from 1:00 p.m. - 5:30 p.m., Monday through Friday and the occasional weekend training sessions.





			
				Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> It's a high school program, for high school students.


----------



## Vanquest

i did co-op, and there was a college student doing coop with us, as well as many others who were loaded onto our course who were not coop students. Also my co-cop was 7 am to 5 pm. I guess it might be different depending on the year and area?


----------



## ARcan

Hello everyone,

For the longest time I wanted to join the CAF Reserves and there was always something in the way. Finally I was at a point in my life where I could commit and now I got a job which makes it pretty much impossible to join. I work 14 hours a day and 6 days a week. I get a company truck and they can't have the truck sitting "not making money" more than once a week. I was told by the trainer that if my numbers are good, they will do what they can to accommodate the army schedule.

I have Wednesdays off because I have a commitment on that day and generally that is also my day off so it worked out. I hear that Reserves schedule is ONE weekday a week and ONE weekend a month. Weekdays start at 7pm. If that is true then all I need to do is ask them to let me finish my shift 4 hours early so I can make it to the base on time and I will complete those 4 hours throughout the week. Then ask for 1 weekend off a month and hopefully they will be okay with that.

If you have any information on the schedule for Armoured Reconnaissance, it will really help. From what I know, the 2 closest bases to me are the Newmarket and Downsview bases in Toronto, Ontario.
If I can provide any additional information so you can give me a better answer please let me know.

Cheers.


----------



## mariomike

ARcan said:
			
		

> I work 14 hours a day and 6 days a week.



If you work 84 hours a week, do you really want a part-time job?


----------



## ARcan

mariomike said:
			
		

> If you already work 84 hours a week, do you really want a part-time job?



Yes. I am a big boy. If I made this decision, I definitely considered my energy level. I don't see joining the CAF as something draining. It will make my life better.


----------



## mariomike

ARcan said:
			
		

> Yes. I am a big boy. If I made this decision, I definitely considered my energy level. I don't see joining the CAF as something draining. It will make my life better.



You will also have to take summer or weekend BMQ into your scheduling calculations. 

There will also be trade training. As always, your best source for scheduling information will be the PRes unit you intend to apply to. 

See also,

Work balance in the CAF Reserves  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/120550.0


----------



## PuckChaser

To be very honest with you (and to echo what MarioMike said), your schedule is what is going to get in your way from joining the Reserves. 1 weeknight a week and 1 weekend a month is your typical commitment once you're trained. Weekend BMQ is going to be probably 2 weekends a month from Sept - December. Then you'll need to do your DP1 training which will at least be a couple weeks straight somewhere (could be done on weekends, not sure how PRes Armd Recce guys train for career courses).

If your job is that intense and inflexible with working hours, you'd be best to wait instead of wasting all the enrollment time to find out you won't be able to complete BMQ due to work commitments.


----------



## mariomike

ARcan said:
			
		

> If you have any information on the schedule for Armoured Reconnaissance, it will really help.





			
				Tango2Bravo said:
			
		

> PRes DP 1 Armoured Recce Crewman is something like 20 days long (four weeks)


----------



## Kerosen

I don't know who old you are, (it's harder on the body went your older) but some time on week end BMQ, it takes few days to be back on track due to PT and drill training, so your monday mornings won't be your best day of the week ........


----------



## ARcan

So I worked in an industry that couldn't accommodate the CAF (Reserves) schedule and I decided to quit and find a job which works around that schedule. I will hold off on the job search until after all my training is finished since I know there are many steps to complete when you're a new recruit like the BMQ, DP1 etc.

Here's what I wanna know:

At first glance, I'm interested in Armoured Reconnaissance. I noticed a few other interesting options but not sure if it makes sense choosing those trades as a reservist. I know that when you choose a trade which translates into a civilian job, you can work in that industry even after finishing your military career. For example if your trade was in Communications or Intelligence or Dental etc. Does it apply the same way if you choose one of those trades as a reservist? How will you be able to learn such a profession just by showing up once or twice a week? As a full timer you will devote a few years to learning the trade and working in it daily so that makes sense. It doesn't make sense to me how you learn it with the limited time a reservist allocates to the army so maybe there is something I don't know which you can shed some light on. This will help me decide which trade I want to choose. If I can choose a professional trade as a reservist and after a couple years be able to work in it as a civilian it will be great.

As for Armoured Reconnaissance, any of you who chose this one remember what was it like getting accepted into it? What are specific steps I will have to go through in order to be accepted into this trade? How easy is it to get rejected from it and do you have another chance at applying and getting it then?

I am NOT doing this for pay, I am curious though (since I see different explanations everywhere) how much do you make on average as a reservist a month?

Generally speaking I know that you are required to commit to 1 weeknight a week and a weekend a month (some trades and certain times a year might be more) but overall that is what they require. If you sign up for extra training as a reservist do you get paid for those as well? Is it the same pay for every training?

The reason I am joining is because I want to support my country and I love Canada. I also want to see if the Army is a good fit for me long term. If I find that is the case, can I switch from reserves to full time? What will be the process to switch?

Thank you very much for taking the time to read my post,
ARcan


----------



## mariomike

ARcan said:
			
		

> If I find that is the case, can I switch from reserves to full time? What will be the process to switch?



Component Transfers (Reserve to Regular): Q&A 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/12797.0
53 pages.

Joining the res then reg?  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/104983.0

etc...



			
				ARcan said:
			
		

> I'm interested in Armoured Reconnaissance.



Armoured Recce
https://www.google.ca/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&dcr=0&ei=HItXWtWqE-ywjwTytbGADg&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+armoured+recce&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca+armoured+recce&gs_l=psy-ab.3...23382.23601.0.24776.2.2.0.0.0.0.76.136.2.2.0....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.KfgYPZZwnvk

Armour Recce
https://www.google.ca/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&dcr=0&ei=EotXWry2B4rAjwSu_4vICA&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+armour+recce&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca+armour+recce&gs_l=psy-ab.12...0.0.0.8766.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0....0...1c..64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.Qjd5WYTn4Ko



			
				ARcan said:
			
		

> I am curious though (since I see different explanations everywhere) how much do you make on average as a reservist a month?



NCM Class A and B Service Rates
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-pay/ncm-class-a-b-service-rates.page



			
				ARcan said:
			
		

> how much do you make on average as a reservist a month?



Divide by twelve,

Total amount that Reservists make in a year  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/117121.0



			
				ARcan said:
			
		

> I'm interested in Armoured Reconnaissance. I noticed a few other interesting options but not sure if it makes sense choosing those trades as a reservist. I know that when you choose a trade which translates into a civilian job, you can work in that industry even after finishing your military career.



Related civilian occupations
•Heavy equipment operator
•Computer operator
•Firefighter
•Guard
https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/caf-jobs/career-options/fields-work/combat-specialists/armoured-soldier.html



			
				ARcan said:
			
		

> For example if your trade was in Communications or Intelligence or Dental etc.



Search "Related civilian occupations" for the jobs you are interested in ( if they are available in the Reserves )
https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/caf-jobs.html



			
				ARcan said:
			
		

> I know that you are required to commit to 1 weeknight a week and a weekend a month (some trades and certain times a year might be more) but overall that is what they require. If you sign up for extra training as a reservist do you get paid for those as well?



Yes.

As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of official and up to date information.

Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces.


----------



## ARcan

Thank you for those links.
That really helped!

What about the first question? I know it was a long paragraph but wasn't sure how to explain it better.


----------



## tree hugger

The application process can be lengthy at times and an offer is not guaranteed.  I recommend finding employment in the mean time.


----------



## ARcan

tree hugger said:
			
		

> The application process can be lengthy at times and an offer is not guaranteed.  I recommend finding employment in the mean time.



I read that due to recent changes in the recruiting process, it takes as little as 2 to 6 weeks to get in.


----------



## mariomike

ARcan said:
			
		

> I read that due to recent changes in the recruiting process, it takes as little as 2 to 6 weeks to get in.



Expedited Reserve Enrollment (ERE) process [Merged] 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/124056.0

TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0

You can see how long it took others,

Application Process Samples  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0
250 pages.

You will have to decide if you want to apply for a full-time career, or a part-time job.


----------



## tree hugger

ARcan said:
			
		

> I read that due to recent changes in the recruiting process, it takes as little as 2 to 6 weeks to get in.


It can be quick.  It can be longer.  Point is, I wouldn't commit to unemployment while waiting for an offer.

Also, upon joining the reserves, OP wouldn't be getting immediate full time employment.


----------



## mariomike

ARcan said:
			
		

> Thank you for those links.
> That really helped!



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## briant99

Hey everyone, I'm turning 18 soon and im planning on joining the reserves as soon as I get home from my vacation in the US, but I'm wondering if there are any other teens on this website or people I could contact who applied/are applying for the reserves (preferably artillery), and if any of you can help me out? I just had some questions relating personal experiences applying for the the reserves at a young age, and if you could preferably be mature in your answers? Thanks!  :cdnsalute:


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Use the search feature on the site to find the answers youre looking for..the questions you are asking have veen answered multiple times...others will tell you the same. Good luck.


----------



## Armstrong

the average wait is 6 months to 12 months for full or part time . it's very rare you'll get in less then 6 months of waiting


----------



## runormal

briant99 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, I'm turning 18 soon and im planning on joining the reserves as soon as I get home from my vacation in the US, but I'm wondering if there are any other teens on this website or people I could contact who applied/are applying for the reserves (preferably artillery), and if any of you can help me out? I just had some questions relating personal experiences applying for the the reserves at a young age, and if you could preferably be mature in your answers? Thanks!  :cdnsalute:



You won't be the first or the last person to join the reserves at 18. I did and many joined at 17. Your best source of information will be the unit recruiter or new gunners (trained privates). Without asking the questions directly I can't answer them. That being said, I imagine that your questions have been answered  before.

Cheers


----------



## briant99

I have a kind of weird question too, did anyone who applied at a young age ever face any sort of discrimination (strong word I know but can't think I'm another) ranging from like weird stares to just comments about your age? I also was particularly wondering if there were any people who are teenagers right now who are applying or applied to the reserves.


----------



## dangerboy

When I joined the reserves the majority of the people that joined around the same time as me were between the ages of 17-19, there was one or two above 20 but they were the exception. As long as you are legal age nobody pays that much attention to your age.


----------



## brihard

briant99 said:
			
		

> I have a kind of weird question too, did anyone who applied at a young age ever face any sort of discrimination (strong word I know but can't think I'm another) ranging from like weird stares to just comments about your age? I also was particularly wondering if there were any people who are teenagers right now who are applying or applied to the reserves.



I’m presently a section commander in a reserve infantry unit. I’ve been in for 14 years. The typical mix ofnreceuirs is late high school/early college or university. 17, 18, 21... all totally normal and unremarkable. I got in at 17 myself. You’ll get a few ‘older’ recruits, but late teens is very much the most common that I have personally seen. Most stick with it for a couple years and then get out, often around the time they finish post secondary school or trades training.


----------



## mariomike

briant99 said:
			
		

> I just had some questions relating personal experiences applying for the the reserves at a young age, and if you could preferably be mature in your answers?



I did my reserve BMQ ( militia General Military Training - GMT - as it was known then ) when I was 16 ( with my parents consent ).

I don't know what your future plans are.  I started with my full-time employer when I was 18. It was shift-work, including weekends,
with mandated overtime.

Because I was in a union, vacations were bid by seniority. It was years before I stood for a summer vacation. Although I did receive a guaranteed two weeks Leave With Pay ( LWP ) each and every summer for military training - which I took advantage of every summer.
 https://wx.toronto.ca/intra/hr/policies.nsf/a8170e9c63677876852577d7004ff7f8/58a35e5368beb69e852567bd006d7e4b?OpenDocument

Thankfully, because I joined the PRes while a full-time student with evenings, weekends and summers off, I was able to complete BMQ and trade training while still in high school. 

Good luck.


----------



## mariomike

Binks said:
			
		

> I'm a 22y/o interested in joining the reserves.





			
				Binks said:
			
		

> - please direct me to the relevant threads if that's the case





			
				Binks said:
			
		

> I really want to go for an intelligence position.



You may find these discussions of interest, 

"I want to be Int" Mega-thread  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/12858.200
16 pages.



			
				Binks said:
			
		

> Also, if given the choice, should I go for an NCM position or an officer position- Would I be qualified for an officer position? Regardless, seeing as i have no prior military experience (though I did do a 5 month term with the CBSA) i'm thinking it'd be better to go the NCM route, so i can gain a bit of experience and confidence in the field. Thoughts?



Worth achieving higher NCM rank before going officer?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/87609.0
3 pages.

Transfer from NCM to Officer  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/123732.0

Comparing the job of Officer vs NCM [MERGED]
https://army.ca/forums/threads/171.0
25 pages.

etc.

As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of official up to date information.

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------



## CAFBCR

Hey Guys & Girls,

Just curious here who is from British Columbia and trying to join the reserves, put down what regiment and how long you've been waiting till you get sworn in. Or if you already got sworn in just put down how long the process took and any problems along the way. 
send me a message and we can discuss and give each other some tips etc I would love to get to know everyone serving with the local units

Thanks


----------



## Binks

Hi everyone,
I know this thread hasn't been responded to in over a year, but i didn't want to start a new one on a such a siimilar topic...hopeful i get a response...

Anyway, I am brand new to this forum, so i apologize in advance if I'm asking things that have already been answered- please direct me to the relevant threads if that's the case 

I'm a 22y/o interested in joining the reserves. I'm currently in my last semester at UofT (criminology) and am hoping to do a masters in emergency management afterwards. I just emailed a recruiter near me. I really want to go for an intelligence position. So 2 questions:

1) The recruiter said that the intel positions wouldn't be open until Sept.2018 (they're trying to get ppl with military experience the first shot). So do you guys think it'd be prudent to wait until sept. to apply (i might not even get the position though) or just go ahead an apply to a different positino for now and try to get switched over later?

2)Also, if given the choice, should I go for an NCM position or an officer position- Would I be qualified for an officer position? Regardless, seeing as i have no prior military experience (though I did do a 5 month term with the CBSA) i'm thinking it'd be better to go the NCM route, so i can gain a bit of experience and confidence in the field. Thoughts?

Thanks!
Again sorry if this has been asked already.


----------



## mariomike

Binks said:
			
		

> Again sorry if this has been asked already.



See Reply #380. 
https://milnet.ca/forums/threads/16735/post-1517826.html#msg1517826


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Binks said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> I know this thread hasn't been responded to in over a year, but i didn't want to start a new one on a such a siimilar topic...hopeful i get a response...
> 
> Anyway, I am brand new to this forum, so i apologize in advance if I'm asking things that have already been answered- please direct me to the relevant threads if that's the case
> 
> I'm a 22y/o interested in joining the reserves. I'm currently in my last semester at UofT (criminology) and am hoping to do a masters in emergency management afterwards. I just emailed a recruiter near me. I really want to go for an intelligence position. So 2 questions:
> 
> 1) The recruiter said that the intel positions wouldn't be open until Sept.2018 (they're trying to get ppl with military experience the first shot). So do you guys think it'd be prudent to wait until sept. to apply (i might not even get the position though) or just go ahead an apply to a different positino for now and try to get switched over later?
> 
> 2)Also, if given the choice, should I go for an NCM position or an officer position- Would I be qualified for an officer position? Regardless, seeing as i have no prior military experience (though I did do a 5 month term with the CBSA) i'm thinking it'd be better to go the NCM route, so i can gain a bit of experience and confidence in the field. Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!
> Again sorry if this has been asked already.



Hello Binks, welcome. As someone new to the forum I encourage you to become familiar with the policies of the site. 

https://army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0/topicseen.html

Please do not post the same thing twice. Post, wait patiently for a response. If someone has info for you, they’ll respond when they can. I have deleted your duplicate post.


----------



## Jakeb

Just wondering what the policy on chewing tobacco is at BMQ


----------



## irfand97

Hi,

So I applied for Infantry in the Reserves. I have my All Day Testing on the 7th of this month (hopefully I pass the tests!). I was wondering the steps after that and how long it usually takes in between them.
If someone can answer this, that'll be great.

Thank You.


----------



## war2001v

For me, after a full day of testing which consisted of; First an introduction where they talk about the reserves, the pay, what you do, and the training, they'll allow you to ask questions, then your CFAT will come with a break while the results arrive, then wait for your FORCE test if you passed the CFAT. After all of this, I got my medical around 2 weeks after my tests and my interview the next week as well, and so did most others who did their testing on the same day as I did. So around 2-3 weeks after you'll get your medical and interview optimistically, and then you just have to wait for you security clearance (which was really quick for me, the WO doing my interview finished it up the day after my interview) and then you'll have to wait for your medical results to arrive.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

CAFBCR said:
			
		

> Hey Guys & Girls,
> 
> Just curious here who is from British Columbia and trying to join the reserves, put down what regiment and how long you've been waiting till you get sworn in. Or if you already got sworn in just put down how long the process took and any problems along the way.
> send me a message and we can discuss and give each other some tips etc I would love to get to know everyone serving with the local units
> 
> Thanks



Check your messages.


----------



## TFCynical

Hi all,

I've just received a starting date for BMQ (for reservists) that takes place this Friday and continues until June. I've noticed however that it overlaps with a weekend in April (2 days) with something important I cannot miss. Is it possible to miss 2 days/a weekend of BMQ? Or am I better off waiting until there is another BMQ opportunity that doesn't conflict with anything?

Thanks.


----------



## mariomike

TFCynical said:
			
		

> Is it possible to miss 2 days/a weekend of BMQ? Or am I better off waiting until there is another BMQ opportunity that doesn't conflict with anything?



From 2008, 



			
				DLord said:
			
		

> I have Europe trip with my school on March break and just realised I'll be missing a complete weekend where I would be doing Basic, what will happen to me?





			
				FrostMTL said:
			
		

> A member of my section missed a weekend about halfway through, and although he was brought up (mostly) to standard the next week he will not be graduating with the rest of us. Instead, he must wait until the next rotation to make up that weekend.
> 
> Likewise, a member of our platoon was  at first unable to make it to the First Aid training this week and was told "Either make it, or re-course". He made arrangements.
> 
> Others have missed a day or two here and there and haven't had to take any additional weekends, nor were they forced to re-course. I believe it all comes down to the amount of time you are missing, the information you are missing and the unique characteristics of your particular BMQ.



As always, your unit Recruiter is your most trusted source of official, up to date information.

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------



## BeyondTheNow

TFCynical said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I've just received a starting date for BMQ (for reservists) that takes place this Friday and continues until June. I've noticed however that it overlaps with a weekend in April (2 days) with something important I cannot miss. Is it possible to miss 2 days/a weekend of BMQ? Or am I better off waiting until there is another BMQ opportunity that doesn't conflict with anything?
> 
> Thanks.



You're best to speak with your CoC and explain the situation. They will weigh the legitimacy of your "cannot miss" and determine the best course.


----------



## Hanley613

TFCynical said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I've just received a starting date for BMQ (for reservists) that takes place this Friday and continues until June. I've noticed however that it overlaps with a weekend in April (2 days) with something important I cannot miss. Is it possible to miss 2 days/a weekend of BMQ? Or am I better off waiting until there is another BMQ opportunity that doesn't conflict with anything?
> 
> Thanks.


Most likely not as every single day of reserve bmq is crucial as they dont have any time. They need to cram as much as they can in the small amount if time they have. Only thing you may get lucky enough to get whatever training is being done that weekend, done at your unit. Ive seen this happen before if its something that can be done at unit. If that weekend is nav or ftx or range weekend, forget it, dont even ask.


----------



## JMei001

I’m on BMQ now and we’re allowed to miss up to 1 weekend; you need to write up a memo to your section sergeant, pass it to your section senior, to your 2IC, and then they’ll approve it or disapprove it depending on the material of the weekend and the urgency of your reason.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Genderneutral

I cannot seem to find an answer for my specific question, so here it goes gentlemen. 

Am I permitted to bring my pipe and tobacco tin to BMOQ? 

Yes, I do possess a well groomed twirled-up handlebar moustache to go with it and I am most certainly not a millennial hipster.

I thank you all in advance.


----------



## Jread

Hey. So I am a soon to be new part time reservist in the 21EW for communicator research and I was wondering if anyone knows on average how days/hours you work in a week and if there is opportunity to do more or less. I'm a University student and just wish to know, to see if I will be fine with just being a reservist or if I'll have to pick up another part time job. Thanks for your help.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Jread said:
			
		

> Hey. So I am a soon to be new part time reservist in the 21EW for communicator research and I was wondering if anyone knows on average how days/hours you work in a week and if there is opportunity to do more or less. I'm a University student and just wish to know, to see if I will be fine with just being a reservist or if I'll have to pick up another part time job. Thanks for your help.



Hello, and welcome to army.ca. Please make yourself familiar with site guidelines and policies found on the Site Admin board and refrain from posting the same item in multiple threads. I have deleted your other post. Someone will reply to your inquiry when able. In the meantime, be patient, explore the site as much as possible and happy reading!


----------



## PuckChaser

Thursday nights 1830ish to 2230. Budget for 2 weekends a month especially when you do BMQ on the weekends.


----------



## mariomike

Jread said:
			
		

> I'm a University student and just wish to know, to see if I will be fine with just being a reservist or if I'll have to pick up another part time job.



Total amount that Reservists make in a year  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/117121.0

As always, your unit Recruiter is your most trusted source of official up to date information.

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------



## lilsleepy

hi. If I become a reserve, likely infantry or something in the army, will I be able to move to the USA in the future? 
Thanks.


----------



## RedcapCrusader

You can move anywhere you want, but you would have to release (unless a temporary move). If you join the US Military you cannot continue to serve in the CAF, you will have to release and you will start over, they do not provide equivalencies or rank incentives. Commonwealth Nations like UK, Australia, New Zealand have an agreement to allow Reservists from Commonwealth Nations to work for Aus/UK/NZ Reserve units while working/studying in those countries. The often have International Recruitment Campaigns where they provide you rank and pay incentives for certain rank levels, occupations, and specialist qualifications.


----------



## mariomike

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> Commonwealth Nations like UK, Australia, New Zealand have an agreement to allow Reservists from Commonwealth Nations to work for Aus/UK/NZ Reserve units while working/studying in those countries.



Forces.ca
Reserve Forces Foreign Service Arrangements
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-support-services-for-members-reservists/foreign-service-agreements.page

QUOTE

There are currently three countries that Canada has RFFSA MOUs with - they are:

1.the United Kingdom
2.Australia
3.the United States of America
4.New Zealand

END QUOTE

( Four are listed. )

See also,

Reserve Forces Foreign Service Arrangements ( RFFSA )
https://army.ca/forums/threads/58217.75
4 pages.


----------



## tech76

I'm currently 41 and thinking about joining the reserves again.  I already know that even though I did my BMQ and QL3 for the combat engineers, it was 25 years ago so I'll be starting from scratch.
The plus side is that I feel like I'm in better shape now then I ever was and I'm confident I can handle the physical requirements.  The down side is that I'm married with 2 kids.  I can absolutely handle weekend training and a couple of evenings every week but I don't think I can leave the kids alone with the wife for a whole month for the trade training.  Are there any trades with shorter or even 2 week training chunks?
I work for the government so taking leave for training isn't going to be a problem.


----------



## runormal

tech76 said:
			
		

> I'm currently 41 and thinking about joining the reserves again.  I already know that even though I did my BMQ and QL3 for the combat engineers, it was 25 years ago so I'll be starting from scratch.
> The plus side is that I feel like I'm in better shape now then I ever was and I'm confident I can handle the physical requirements.  The down side is that I'm married with 2 kids.  I can absolutely handle weekend training and a couple of evenings every week but I don't think I can leave the kids alone with the wife for a whole month for the trade training.  Are there any trades with shorter or even 2 week training chunks?
> I work for the government so taking leave for training isn't going to be a problem.



If I recall correctly the shortest trade is either Artillery at roughly 3 weeks for the Dp 1.0 and the DP 1.0 Infantry is is 4 weeks (+ 4 weeks of BMQ-L).

Food for thought, I think that the time would fly by faster if you actually enjoyed the trade that you picked.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

PRes Engr DP1 can be taken in chuncks of about 12-17 training day blocks but there are 5 modules to take.....


----------



## tech76

runormal said:
			
		

> If I recall correctly the shortest trade is either Artillery at roughly 3 weeks for the Dp 1.0 and the DP 1.0 Infantry is is 4 weeks (+ 4 weeks of BMQ-L).
> 
> Food for thought, I think that the time would fly by faster if you actually enjoyed the trade that you picked.



you're absolutely right about needing to enjoy the trade.  I was just hoping that there might be a few to choose from with shorter training periods.  Seems like 4 weeks is pretty typical.  Talking to the local recruiter as well it sounds like I have 2-3 years to complete the trade training so that might give me time to smooth it over with the wife


----------



## Canadian_beast

Hey I have a question for y’all is it a good idea to join the reg force with no prior military experience. Couple of my friends in the military said join the reserves cause it’s easier but I know I have what it takes at least I think I do but what do y’all think 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike

Canadian_beast said:
			
		

> Couple of my friends in the military said join the reserves cause it’s easier but I know I have what it takes at least I think I do but what do y’all think



Discussion,

Reply #300 



			
				Patrick N. said:
			
		

> People told me if I'm interested, then it's better to start in the reserve first. I wonder if they are right or not?



Much would depend if you want a part-time, or full-time job.



			
				Canadian_beast said:
			
		

> Hey I’m about to apply for infantry full time in three weeks, how long does it take to get accepted.



If you decide to join part-time first, this discusses the process and how long it takes to transfer to full-time,

Component Transfers (Reserve to Regular): Q&A 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/12797.0.html
55 pages.


----------



## Sean Murray

Hello,

I had not successfully completed training, and have realized I do not have the skills to be a soldier. I am passionate about public service. I am currently working in public health as an administrative professional. Can someone please state whether or not it is possible for someone to become a reservist in a civilian capacity i.e. doing administrative tasks? Also, would anyone know whether there are such opportunities elsewhere in the domain of national security and public safety? Thank you.

Sincerely, 

Sean Murray


----------



## Blackadder1916

Sean Murray said:
			
		

> . . . Can someone please state whether or not it is possible for someone to become a reservist in a civilian capacity i.e. doing administrative tasks? Also, would anyone know whether there are such opportunities elsewhere in the domain of national security and public safety? Thank you.



No.  A reservist is a member of the Canadian Forces, usually a part-time member but not always.  There are no civilians in the Canadian Armed Forces.  There are, however, civilians who work for the Department of National Defence or other government departments or agencies who may be employed alongside or in support of CAF members.  As has been suggested to you before in other threads if you want such employment then you need to seek out what job openings there are in the public service.  Start here https://www.canada.ca/en/services/defence/jobs.html


----------



## war2001v

Canadian_beast said:
			
		

> Hey I have a question for y’all is it a good idea to join the reg force with no prior military experience. Couple of my friends in the military said join the reserves cause it’s easier but I know I have what it takes at least I think I do but what do y’all think
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



In my opinion the reserves shouldn't be a "trial" sort of thing where you just test the waters out, because you're still in the military.  Reservists are trained to the same standard as reg force and if you're joining  the reserves with the intention of leaving immediately / in the near future you would be better off just applying for the regular forces when you're ready.


----------



## Inspir

Mason Jar said:
			
		

> In my opinion the reserves shouldn't be a "trial" sort of thing where you just test the waters out, because you're still in the military.  *Reservists are trained to the same standard as reg force* and if you're joining  the reserves with the intention of leaving immediately / in the near future you would be better off just applying for the regular forces when you're ready.



 :rofl:


----------



## Loachman

_*Some*_ Reservists are trained to Regular Force standards. The _*majority*_ are not.

I understand your desire to be helpful, Mason Jar, however...


----------



## Scorched

Hi all,

Quick question pertaining to the "One weekend a month".. At what time do you report for the weekend? Is it Friday evening or Saturday morning or does it vary?

Thanks


----------



## RedcapCrusader

Scorched said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Quick question pertaining to the "One weekend a month".. At what time do you report for the weekend? Is it Friday evening or Saturday morning or does it vary?
> 
> Thanks



It varies between units and brigades greatly. Some weekend training you'll have to report at 1830 on Friday, some it'll be 0800 Saturday morning.

It all depends on what the training is, how it's being conducted, who it's being conducted by.

Weekend training won't be every month either.

In the case of weekend BMQ/BMQ-LAND you'll report to the Armoury for 1830 Friday a d you'll be dismissed 1700 on Sunday.


----------



## Scorched

Thanks for the reply. So when you're not on training for the most part its just one day a week?  I thought units go on an exercise once a month.


----------



## kratz

Scorched said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply. So when you're not on training for the most part its just one day a week?  I thought units go on an exercise once a month.



Do not always expect to be on an exercise once a month.
What you are tasked to do on weekend training will vary.
Examples of what may be scheduled for weekend training include:

- Mandatory classroom lectures / PD (Professional Development training,
-  Range shoots,
- Unit cleaning / maintenance,
- Open House,
- Ceremonies / Parades, and yes
- Training exercises 

Theses examples are an example of the monthly weekend training. Units will adjust to what is required at the time.


----------



## Scorched

kratz said:
			
		

> Do not always expect to be on an exercise once a month.
> What you are tasked to do on weekend training will vary.
> Examples of what may be scheduled for weekend training include:
> 
> - Mandatory classroom lectures / PD (Professional Development training,
> -  Range shoots,
> - Unit cleaning / maintenance,
> - Open House,
> - Ceremonies / Parades, and yes
> - Training exercises
> 
> Theses examples are an example of the monthly weekend training. Units will adjust to what is required at the time.



Great information. Thank you


----------



## infantryman?

Hi everyone,

I'm in the recruiting process for the reserves with possibility of doing weekend BMQ this fall/winter.
I have a few questions I couldn't find on the forum:

- What would happen if, after I finish BMQ, something prevented me from doing trades training the summer immediately after?  Could I defer it to the following year?
     - what if something prevented me from finishing the BMQ or DP1 midway through, would I be able to do it in the future or discharged forever?

- After being fully trained in my trade, if my civilian life required me to move cities, could I transition into a new unit fairly seamlessly?

I realize some people will say don't apply if you are already planning to leave.  I assure you I'm not, I'm really excited to start after all this time looking into it. 
I'm just looking for all the info in case a "once in a lifetime" opportunity arises in the next year or so.

Thanks!


----------



## Ayrsayle

Answers in _italics_ below.  Most of these answers can be found in detail even looking in this thread, but I'll cover the questions in general.  Feel free to send me a PM if you were unable to find more detailed answers.



			
				infantryman? said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm in the recruiting process for the reserves with possibility of doing weekend BMQ this fall/winter.
> I have a few questions I couldn't find on the forum:
> 
> - What would happen if, after I finish BMQ, something prevented me from doing trades training the summer immediately after?  Could I defer it to the following year?
> _This would depend entirely on your Unit and the expectations they have with regards to you being trade qualified.  Generally most Reserve Units are understanding of the realities of why you might be unavailable for training - Work, for example, etc.  You'd need to discuss with your potential Unit during the process and they will likely be curious why._
> 
> - what if something prevented me from finishing the BMQ or DP1 midway through, would I be able to do it in the future or discharged forever?
> _See Above.  Way to many variables to answer that question fairly.  Depends on the reasons why you were unable to complete training, etc._
> 
> - After being fully trained in my trade, if my civilian life required me to move cities, could I transition into a new unit fairly seamlessly?
> _As seamlessly as you make it, really.  Assuming you were in good standing with your Unit and transferred, it really comes down to your followup with the new Unit and if they have space for you in your chosen trade.  If you try transferring to another Unit that does NOT have positions for your trade, it can be a little trickier, but still worth looking into. PRes Units expect a certain amount of turnover and transfer - but if there is no Unit in the City you have transferred to.... etc. _
> 
> I realize some people will say don't apply if you are already planning to leave.  I assure you I'm not, I'm really excited to start after all this time looking into it.
> I'm just looking for all the info in case a "once in a lifetime" opportunity arises in the next year or so.
> _Best of Luck!_
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Ashkan08

Hi there, 

I'm planning on joining the reserves as a medical assistant and had a few questions.

1. Based on what I have found till now reserve bmq is done at the unit base you apply to, on weekends. Can someone clarify this a bit? All the training can't be done inside so do they offer transportation to the training sites or do you have to find a way to get there?
2.Trade specific training seems to be taught at CFB Borden which is a 3+ hour drive from where I live. Do you go there, get your training and return or do you have to travel there repeatedly? 
3.How long will it take to be a fully trained Med A (considering you choose the weekend bmq option)?
4.Where I go to school, grade 10 science is not taught in sub sections. The course itself is science and within the course the various sections are taught. The sub sections are taught separately in different classes from grade 11 onwards. According to the career options website, the required education is grade 11 bio, grade 10 physics or chemistry and grade 10 math. Would it be a problem if my grade 10 courses don't specify each of the science subsections?

P.S. I asked these same questions in the recruits only section which I later realised might give me inaccurate answers.


----------



## Jiminito

Has anyone done BMQ Reserve Part-time? What are the usual Fall dates? (Start date to Finish date)  
Or is it different depending on your unit?


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Jiminito said:
			
		

> Has anyone done BMQ Reserve Part-time? What are the usual Fall dates? (Start date to Finish date)
> Or is it different depending on your unit?



It’s different depending on your unit and other factors also. If you read on the previous page, you’ll see info that’ll help fill you in.


----------



## mariomike

Jiminito said:
			
		

> Has anyone done BMQ Reserve Part-time?



Some have,

Weekend BMQ
https://www.google.com/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&ei=X315W7XwF4HLjwS9lo_gBw&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+weekend+bmq&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca+weekend+bmq&gs_l=psy-ab.12..0i71k1l8.0.0.0.74403.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0....0...1c..64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.fyVYT4plSdI


----------



## war2001v

Hi everyone, I just recently got into the Reserves and I had the chance to talk to some people at my unit. Someone told me that you must be over the age of 18 to deploy on any sort of mission, whether it be in Canada or overseas. However my recruiter told me that even though I was under the age of 18 I would be able to go on domestic deployments like Natural Disasters and whatnot. I was wondering if anyone here could confirm who was right? Part of the reason I joined was for the opportunity to help out just a little in emergencies. Thanks!


----------



## mariomike

Mason Jar said:
			
		

> Someone told me that you must be over the age of 18 to deploy on any sort of mission, whether it be in Canada or overseas. However my recruiter told me that even though I was under the age of 18 I would be able to go on domestic deployments like Natural Disasters and whatnot. I was wondering if anyone here could confirm who was right?



Recruiting is your most trusted source of official, up to date information.

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------



## radier3088

Greetings, I'm currently 15 years old (turning 16 soon). I am planning on joining the Infantry Reserves (I live in Toronto), the problem is I have to get in shape. I was planning on getting into shape from now until new years, then right around new years contacting a reserve unit near me to start the process. Would I be able to complete weekend BMQ during 2019 then be able to start DPL the following summer in time? Should I contact my unit earlier?


----------



## da1root

Hello,

Your question was actually asked in a similar fashion earlier on this board:



			
				radier3088 said:
			
		

> Greetings, I'm currently 15 years old (turning 16 soon). I am planning on joining the Infantry Reserves (I live in Toronto), the problem is I have to get in shape. I was planning on getting into shape from now until new years, then right around new years contacting a reserve unit near me to start the process. Would I be able to complete weekend BMQ during 2019 then be able to start DPL the following summer in time? Should I contact my unit earlier?



And here was the answer



			
				BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> It’s different depending on your unit and other factors also. If you read on the previous page, you’ll see info that’ll help fill you in.



That answer remains the same for your query as well, it depends on your unit.

For reserve recruiting it's always best to reach out to the unit you are wanting to join and discuss training options directly with the staff there.


----------



## ontheedge

Hi there,

1.  I'm thinking of joining the reserves, direct entry for officer.  I was told leaving the reserves is easy if it doesn't work out - e.g. 30 days notice.  Is that true?  Don't reservists need to fill out a bunch of Voluntary Release paperwork?  In the meantime, are reservists required to continue attending parades and monthly weekends?

2.  If I do join and I am waiting around for my BMQ and BMOQ - do I have to attend unit parades and on weekends?  What can I do before the BMQ?  Do I get a uniform?

3.  How strict are the weekly parades and weekend service requirements once I'm in as a reserve?  If I want to skip here and there (family obligations or religious reasons), are decision makers usually flexible?  Does it depend on the unit?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## da1root

> I was told leaving the reserves is easy if it doesn't work out - e.g. 30 days notice.  Is that true?


You are required to give a minimum 30 days notice of your intention to release; the release procedures can (and often) take longer than 30 days to complete.



> Don't reservists need to fill out a bunch of Voluntary Release paperwork?


Yes - there is a great deal of paperwork to fill out along with returning kit (uniforms).



> In the meantime, are reservists required to continue attending parades and monthly weekends?


Technically until your Release Date has come yes, however depending on your reason for leaving exceptions can be made. That's between the member and the chain of command to discuss.



> If I do join and I am waiting around for my BMQ and BMOQ - do I have to attend unit parades and on weekends?


Depends on the unit, but normally there's some sort of pre-BMQ / pre-BMOQ that you can do to help prepare you for course.  Also some units have weekend BMQ during the fall/spring.



> What can I do before the BMQ


See above   



> Do I get a uniform?


Normally you'll get combats shortly after your enrollment date; until you receive a uniform most times it's advisable to wear semi-casual clothing (unless otherwise directed)



> How strict are the weekly parades and weekend service requirements once I'm in as a reserve?  If I want to skip here and there (family obligations or religious reasons), are decision makers usually flexible?  Does it depend on the unit?


The policy is that to remain on effective strength you have to attend at least 1 parade day per 30 day period. Actual requirements to attend will depend on occupation and unit - expectations of attendance should be discussed with the unit you want to join.



			
				ontheedge said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> 1.  I'm thinking of joining the reserves, direct entry for officer.  I was told leaving the reserves is easy if it doesn't work out - e.g. 30 days notice.  Is that true?  Don't reservists need to fill out a bunch of Voluntary Release paperwork?  In the meantime, are reservists required to continue attending parades and monthly weekends?
> 
> 2.  If I do join and I am waiting around for my BMQ and BMOQ - do I have to attend unit parades and on weekends?  What can I do before the BMQ?  Do I get a uniform?
> 
> 3.  How strict are the weekly parades and weekend service requirements once I'm in as a reserve?  If I want to skip here and there (family obligations or religious reasons), are decision makers usually flexible?  Does it depend on the unit?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


----------



## brihard

ontheedge said:
			
		

> 3.  How strict are the weekly parades and weekend service requirements once I'm in as a reserve?  If I want to skip here and there (family obligations or religious reasons), are decision makers usually flexible?  Does it depend on the unit?



This will vary by unit. My regiment has an attendance policy that you will attend three out of every four training nights (Thursdays) and that you will attend every exercise. Exceptions can be made, but they are to be requested in writing two weeks ahead of time, and it's still at the discretion of your company commander. Soldiers who are unable to meet this commitment will first have that documented for their annual assessment, and then their leadership begin using the administrative process to formally counsel the member on their poor attendance. Eventually this can lead to a member being administratively released.

The reserves are still a job. When you have a job, you show up. If you cannot attend regularly, we don't need you. Obviously we get that things happen in life, and there is still flexibility for that- generally the more of a reputation you build as a solid performer with reliable attendance, the more slack will be cut when needed.


----------



## ontheedge

Thanks for all the help guys. Pretty helpful.  Sounds like despite the bureaucracy, much will have to do with negotiations within Chain of Command etc.

Follow up q's:

1.  The specialty professional trade I'm considering doesn't have any openings and probably won't for a few years.  But I wanna start the process now.  So do I enrol and apply for another job (say, infantry officer) and get the gears rolling, so if something opens up in my specialty, I'm ready and fully trained?

2.  For the BMQ and BMOQ - is there a way to get details of the curriculum, what is covered on day to day basis, for weekend and summer offerings?  I have certain religious accommodations that will prevent me from doing certain activities on Saturdays and I'd like to know what's covered to plan around it.

3.  How many on this forum are married and have more than 2 kids?  It seems and I've heard that army life - if you're single - the world is your oyster - and if you're married - well, good luck to you.

4.  What has been particularly heart-wrenching is hearing the stories of e.g. single moms who haven't been very well accommodated in the Forces, moved around with young kids etc (doesn't apply to reserves I suppose but still...)  Also, reading awful veteran stories... I feel like throwing up when I hear of the sacrifices and the "repayment" when the soldiers return.  It's kind of my inspiration to join the Forces and do something about it ... but realistically, I'll be one of 87,000 cogs in the monster wheel...


----------



## mariomike

ontheedge said:
			
		

> I have certain religious accommodations that will prevent me from doing certain activities on Saturdays and I'd like to know what's covered to plan around it.



Do you mean Shomer Shabbat?

If so, you may find this discussion of interest,

Being Jewish in the CAF  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/123737.0.html


----------



## ontheedge

mariomike said:
			
		

> Do you mean Shomer Shabbat?
> 
> If so, you may find this discussion of interest,
> 
> Being Jewish in the CAF
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/123737.0.html



Thanks!  yes I read that thread in full, it didn't get into BMQ or BMOQ details... in particular the curriculum component.  'spose those are details left to the unit head etc...


----------



## mariomike

ontheedge said:
			
		

> Thanks!



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## da1root

ontheedge said:
			
		

> 1.  The specialty professional trade I'm considering doesn't have any openings and probably won't for a few years.  But I wanna start the process now.  So do I enrol and apply for another job (say, infantry officer) and get the gears rolling, so if something opens up in my specialty, I'm ready and fully trained?



It's really best to join the occupation you want to do.  There is an administrative process to change trades (Voluntary Occupational Transfer); but VOT's are not guaranteed, they require a great amount of paperwork, chain of command approval, plus a slew of other requirements.  Yes people VOT (I am one of them), but it is not an easy process (my VOT took just over a year and had full Chain of Command support).



			
				ontheedge said:
			
		

> 2.  For the BMQ and BMOQ - is there a way to get details of the curriculum, what is covered on day to day basis, for weekend and summer offerings?  I have certain religious accommodations that will prevent me from doing certain activities on Saturdays and I'd like to know what's covered to plan around it.



Day to day curriculum doesn't exist ahead of time for most courses.  Being that I've instructed military courses, most instructors get approx two weeks to "prep" for the course (unless they're full time instructors); during that two weeks you review the lesson plans and build your schedule.  Most times there is a great amount of latitude for the instructors (normally head instructor) to set up the course schedule.  There are certain things that need to be done by the end of the course and by certain bench marks of the course; but for the most part a day to day schedule of events doesn't exist pre-course.
With that said as an instructor in many situations I had students of various religious backgrounds; and whenever possible their religious needs were accommodated (the biggest one that sticks in my memory is allowing students to leave my class at certain times of the day for prayer time).  If you have food requirements, that becomes harder (aside from no pork, that's easy) to accommodate.   There were a handful of times that just because of what we were doing we couldn't accommodate the religious requirements but the students were aware of the inability to accommodate well in advance.



			
				ontheedge said:
			
		

> 3.  How many on this forum are married and have more than 2 kids?  It seems and I've heard that army life - if you're single - the world is your oyster - and if you're married - well, good luck to you.


I'm sure there are many on this forum that meet that requirement; I do not (I'm single) but I've served along side many individuals who have spouses and children.  For full time members your career is what you make of it; if you show up Monday to Friday and do your job, but you do it really well good for you.  If you're able to spend time volunteering (this is where parents come in because spending time with your kids beavers, scouts, girl guides, coaching the basketball/baseball team, or anything like that counts as volunteering) even better.  One of the Sergeants I currently work with has two kids and he volunteers almost as much as I do as a single person, and it's because he volunteers with what his kids are doing.
As a Reservist, you'll be part time (unless you get a Class B contract); last time I worked at a Reserve Unit I'd say at least 90% of the unit has spouses and kids.



			
				ontheedge said:
			
		

> 4.  What has been particularly heart-wrenching is hearing the stories of e.g. single moms who haven't been very well accommodated in the Forces, moved around with young kids etc (doesn't apply to reserves I suppose but still...)  Also, reading awful veteran stories... I feel like throwing up when I hear of the sacrifices and the "repayment" when the soldiers return.  It's kind of my inspiration to join the Forces and do something about it ... but realistically, I'll be one of 87,000 cogs in the monster wheel...


In regards to the veteran stories, keep in mind that is not the CAF treating them that way - that is Veteran's Affairs which is a different agency entirely.  
With the other situations, not to downplay what has happened to those individuals; but the CAF is a large organization.  You take any organization the size of the CAF and there are going to be individuals who aren't happy.  
If you have a spouse and kids and you join an occupation that is gone to sea (or deployed) most of your career, and then complain that you're never with your family - is that the fault of the person who joined that occupation or the organization?  I know on the recruiter course, recruiters are taught to be honest that Regular Force members can potentially be moved every 3 to 5 years (sometimes quicker than 3 years due to promotions, courses, etc); and that when you're moved you may not get your #1 preference of where you want to move.  To me it's disheartening to see media stories of people complaining about moving all over the place when the organization is open about that fact.  

As a person joining the Reserves, you will only move if you choose to move.  I've been in for 20 years now, all as a Reservist - I've been full-time since 2003 and I've been to Halifax, Ottawa, Kingston, Meaford, Borden & Victoria during my time in; and all of those locations (except Meaford, I was tasked there as an instructor for a short time period) I picked to go.

* Disclaimer: The above comments are based purely on my experience in the CAF, and should not be taken as official responses of the CAF.  I make this disclaimer as many on here know I work within Recruiting so I want to be clear about my comments.


----------



## ontheedge

What are the food options like in the cafeterias generally?  I could live off fresh fruits and vegetables, boiled eggs, nuts and seeds.   And coffee. 

But for those with dietary restrictions, can we bring our own food?  Like protein powders, a small fridge to store our own perishable kosher meat, etc. 

I could get by not eating during the day, or just relying on special portable energy bars. But I’d need to have access to my own food stock at night.


----------



## ontheedge

Not sure if it’s too late to follow up question on this thread. I thought a reservist  can choose his or her deployment status and what type of work he or she takes on. Can’t a reservist simply refuse to participate in drills or exercises that require travel, stick to a local unit, and work the chain of command to focus on more civilian type work?


----------



## RedcapCrusader

ontheedge said:
			
		

> What are the food options like in the cafeterias generally?  I could live off fresh fruits and vegetables, boiled eggs, nuts and seeds.   And coffee.
> 
> But for those with dietary restrictions, can we bring our own food?  Like protein powders, a small fridge to store our own perishable kosher meat, etc.
> 
> I could get by not eating during the day, or just relying on special portable energy bars. But I’d need to have access to my own food stock at night.



There's a wide variety of foods. There's the hot meal line with your meats, starches, vegetables, and your vegetarian offerings, salad and fruit bar, desserts. Dining Halls offer all three daily meals and are generally open 0600-1830 but close between each meal.

Generally you cannot keep food in the barracks, anything you do have must be sealed (supplements, granola bars). You may have a small bar fridge depending on where you are and you can have a microwave. You're not permitted any other appliances in the barracks.

While you are at the CFLRS in St Jean you are not permitted to keep any food; supplements, protein bars etc. will be confiscated.


----------



## runormal

ontheedge said:
			
		

> Not sure if it’s too late to follow up question on this thread. I thought a reservist  can choose his or her deployment status and what type of work he or she takes on. Can’t a reservist simply refuse to participate in drills or exercises that require travel, stick to a local unit, and work the chain of command to focus on more civilian type work?



If you don't want to deploy, you really don't need to worry about it, they'll be people fighting for the few deployment spots that the unit/brigade spot gets. You might want to question why you joined though. 

As a CLS A (part time), you can refuse and not show up to whatever training you want. However, don't be think that their won't be career limitations. Why would we give you your driver's course if you never go on excercise for example.

With seven years in, I can definitely say that it'll get old real quick just hanging out at the armoury doing prep work or maintenance. In fact, those are the things that I try to miss. I really don't want to clean out the comms kit cages that we do every year, because people can't put their shit back where they got it.

The coolest experiences have been outside of the armoury and even as a CLS A reservist, I've gotten to see some places in Canada, that I never would have.

You'll also need to leave your local area for your trades training.


----------



## brihard

ontheedge said:
			
		

> Not sure if it’s too late to follow up question on this thread. I thought a reservist  can choose his or her deployment status and what type of work he or she takes on. Can’t a reservist simply refuse to participate in drills or exercises that require travel, stick to a local unit, and work the chain of command to focus on more civilian type work?



If you refuse to come out and play on weekends away from home, don’t be surprised if before long you’re shown the door. There is a process that allows for that where a soldier fails or refuses to meet their unit’s expected attendance requirements.

For your first summer at a minimum, expect to travel for basic training. You have spoken elsewhere about infantry officer, for example- you would need to spend at least three months, I believe, in Gagetown, N.B. in order to get qualified. Subsequently, any career progression will depend on courses that are generally not local unless you happen to live near one of our major training bases.

If you join, be willing to give that full time summer, be willing to travel for training, be willing to go out of town a weekend a month. If you aren’t, that’s OK, but please reconsider joining and leave the spot open for someone who can.


----------



## kratz

ontheedge said:
			
		

> What are the food options like in the cafeterias generally?  I could live off fresh fruits and vegetables, boiled eggs, nuts and seeds.   And coffee.
> 
> But for those with dietary restrictions, can we bring our own food?  Like protein powders, a small fridge to store our own perishable kosher meat, etc.
> 
> I could get by not eating during the day, or just relying on special portable energy bars. But I’d need to have access to my own food stock at night.



Asking questions is good, but searching and reading yourself helps as well.
An reliable search term on Google, for most questions is: "site:navy.ca ???  "

After copy and pasting:   "site:navy.ca food diet", the top result answers most of your diet questions.

"What the food like?", reply # 10

[quote author=Pusser]



> Kosher/Halal & vegetarian meals are available at most, if not all, messes.  These dietary lifestyles are also available in IMP format.
> 
> Vegan, however, isn't an option.



Careful here.  Just because foods that are acceptable to the Jewish/Muslim diet are available does not mean that they are Kosher or Halal.  Preparation is a key element to Kosher and  Halal foods and CF cooks are not trained in Kosher or Halal preparation.  Nor do we have the facilities to be able to offer Kosher or Halal meals (require separate preparation areas and in many cases separate dishes, utensils, etc.)  We do not have a sufficiently high enough population of either Jews or Muslims in the CF to make this feasible.  Can we prepare pork free meals?  Yes.  Are they Kosher or Halal?  No.

This reminds me of a course run on one base where box lunches were required.  One of the students on the course was Muslim and so the order for box lunches specified "no pork products" for his lunch, yet everyday there was a ham sandwich.  When the kitchen was queried on this, the guy in charge of box lunches said that he knew the lunch was supposed to be pork-free, which is why he made sure it was made with ham and not pork.  Sometimes the best laid plans can be completely sidelined by idiots.  He honestly didn't seem to realize that ham was a pork product.

As of this moment, the only separate dietary requirements that are protected by regulation are those for medical reasons as prescribed by a medical doctor.  Having said that, we try to be reasonably accomodating to the point that we don't simply point to the salad bar if there is a request for more vegetarian options.

Food on board ship and in field kitchens is prepared to at least the same standard as on bases and in many cases is even higher.  This is largely because CF cooks are trained to an exceptionally high standard, but the civilian cooks on bases are trained on the job (if they don't have a qualification before being hired) and so their training and experience can vary from base to base.  The limiting factor in ships and field kitchens is the availability of supplies.  Sometimes, things are just not available and so options and choices are limited.  When you run out of fresh fruit and vegetables, you just have to make do with pasta salad until you get re-supplied.  I remember one trip where we ran out of bread.  Thus our night baker had to bake forty loaves of fresh bread every night for about two weeks.  The ship's company took it in stride though and I never heard one complaint about the lack of wholewheat, 12-grain, low-sodium, non-fat Kosher bread.  Instead we all took one for the team and suffered daily with hot fresh bread!  Man it was rough. ;D
[/quote]


----------



## ontheedge

if  the army can figure out  a way to accommodate 28 gender identifications I’m confident it can figure out how to accommodate religions 1200-3500 years old...


----------



## mariomike

ontheedge said:
			
		

> if  the army can figure out  a way to accommodate 28 gender identifications I’m confident it can figure out how to accommodate religions 1200-3500 years old...



For reference to the discussion,

Religion in the Canadian Forces & in Canadian Society  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/25815.0
25 pages.

Release for Religious Reasons  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/112124.0


----------



## RocketScientist

Hello,

I've recently submitted my online application and received a confirmation email. Waiting to hear from from the recruiter(s) to procees further (I've left a phone message). 

The application wasn't quite as comprehensive as I had anticipated. Didn't give me a chance to truly "sell" my qualifications. If that sounds weird, please know that the last application I wrote was for my Master's program, and it took days to complete. I guess the Canadian Forces prefer to do most of the evaluation later on in the process.

One of the things I could not include in my application was the fact that I have delved into the world of adventure sports. I've done, recreationally only (not certified), things like skydiving, scuba diving, ice-climbing, back-country camping, portaging, bungee jumping, glacier trekking, cliff-climbing, etc. (can't remember everything at the moment). In this regard, I have the following questions:

1. Do these things even matter to the Canadian Forces? 
2. If so, when and how do I add them on my file?
3. Obviously, I would like to pursue para or dive courses if and when I make it into the Forces, and meet all the difficult requirements. Do they care if a candidate has already done some of these things?

Here's some background info, if relevant:

Trades selected: Engineer Officer, Pilot (long shot, I know)
Applying for Primary Reserves as DEO

Thanks

PS: Per the rules, I did my due diligence and searched the forums for info, and didn't find anything. Please don't whack me over the head for it.


----------



## brihard

ACE_Engineer said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I've recently submitted my online application and received a confirmation email. Waiting to hear from from the recruiter(s) to procees further (I've left a phone message).
> 
> The application wasn't quite as comprehensive as I had anticipated. Didn't give me a chance to truly "sell" my qualifications. If that sounds weird, please know that the last application I wrote was for my Master's program, and it took days to complete. I guess the Canadian Forces prefer to do most of the evaluation later on in the process.
> 
> One of the things I could not include in my application was the fact that I have delved into the world of adventure sports. I've done, recreationally only (not certified), things like skydiving, scuba diving, ice-climbing, back-country camping, portaging, bungee jumping, glacier trekking, cliff-climbing, etc. (can't remember everything at the moment). In this regard, I have the following questions:
> 
> 1. Do these things even matter to the Canadian Forces?
> 2. If so, when and how do I add them on my file?
> 3. Obviously, I would like to pursue para or dive courses if and when I make it into the Forces, and meet all the difficult requirements. Do they care if a candidate has already done some of these things?
> 
> Here's some background info, if relevant:
> 
> Trades selected: Engineer Officer, Pilot (long shot, I know)
> Applying for Primary Reserves as DEO
> 
> Thanks
> 
> PS: Per the rules, I did my due diligence and searched the forums for info, and didn't find anything. Please don't whack me over the head for it.



Parachuting is absolutely achievable depending on how terrible a pilot you end up being.


----------



## PuckChaser

Brihard said:
			
		

> Parachuting is absolutely achievable depending on how terrible a pilot you end up being.


Or how old your aircraft is.


----------



## RocketScientist

I was watching a documentary on YouTube in which they interviewed a few paratroopers, and they said the most difficult part of becoming a paratrooper is the mental aspect.

I assume that means getting over the fear of jumping out of a plane with 50lbs of gear. Would it be reasonable then to say that, when applying for the basic para course, somebody who has already jumped out of a place (civilian skydiving) would have an advantage over those who haven't yet done something like that?

Or is that wishful thinking on this newbies part?


----------



## PuckChaser

Lol 50 lbs... that's just a bareass jump.

Unless you have your civilian skydiving license, it means very little. Most units pick bpara spots based on PT test scores and your PDRs.


----------



## mariomike

ACE_Engineer said:
			
		

> Would it be reasonable then to say that, when applying for the basic para course, somebody who has already jumped out of a place (civilian skydiving) would have an advantage over those who haven't yet done something like that?



I jumped out of a window once.  

From 2007 ( perhaps out of date )

skydiving
https://army.ca/forums/threads/66526.0.html
2 pages.



			
				Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever been able to go from the civilian licensing to being able to take the military jump course?





			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Civ licensing has no bearing on selection or loading for Basic Para.



As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------



## cld617

Your hobbies will have no bearing on whether or not you get Gucci courses unrelated to your trade, and bungee jumping certainly isn't a skill recruiters are looking potential recruits to have.


----------



## RocketScientist

"Place" was a typo. I meant "Plane".

And thank you all for the information. It seems much of the selection process is based on physical fitness and luck. Luck being the better part.


----------



## cld617

Not at all. Life experience counts, but it should be applicable to leadership and the job you're applying for.


----------



## daftandbarmy

ACE_Engineer said:
			
		

> I was watching a documentary on YouTube in which they interviewed a few paratroopers, and they said the most difficult part of becoming a paratrooper is the mental aspect.



They're wrong... it's the physical part. Lots of running, pushups etc. ad nause.

Very few people ever 'refuse' to jump in a military context. The Army will train you so much that even parachuting becomes boring


----------



## infantryman?

If some sort of event or emergency came up while away on course like DP1 in the summer, how quickly could you return home to deal with it? Would you have to wait for some paperwork to be cleared before being allowed?
If you were only gone for 2-3 days would you be able to return or would you automatically be re-coursed?

I'm sure there's lots of variables but any insight is appreciated!


----------



## PuckChaser

Depends on how far you're traveling. If it's a very time sensitive emergency for immediate family you could be on the next available flight or driving home within a few hours. 

Most courses don't have a lot of extra time built in so it really depends on what classes or tests you're going to miss.


----------



## Calvillo

Hello,

I have a son that will reach 16 in 6 months time. He has been wanting to join the Reserve while continuing high school. He has his sight on two purple trades. Now, as of now those trades are offered by two different Reserve units in our city, one Navy and one Army. My question is, is there any difference in requirements and qualifications between different units in different elements for the same trades? Speaking with recruiters from both units separately, they both did not want to comment on the other one, understandably.


----------



## kratz

Calvillo said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I have a son that will reach 16 in 6 months time. He has been wanting to join the Reserve while continuing high school. He has his sight on two purple trades. Now, as of now those trades are offered by two different Reserve units in our city, one Navy and one Army. My question is, is there any difference in requirements and qualifications between different units in different elements for the same trades? Speaking with recruiters from both units separately, they both did not want to comment on the other one, understandably.



You were speaking with Unit Recruiters, who's sole role is to recruit for that reserve unit only. They do not have training or access to National CFRC answers. 

Recruiting standards are set nationally by CFRG for all Regular and Reserve recruiting. Generally, there should be almost no difference in recruiting between the two units. 

After the person has been sworn in,  differences between the army and navy will rapidly become obvious. 
(example: When / how training is offered, uniforms, extra opportunities ect…)


----------



## 11Danno11

Hello, 

I've just completed my online application for joining the reserves. I've also reached to a few of the reserve units I'm interested in joining. I haven't heard back from the units or the recruiting office that is processing my application (only been a few days). 

My question is, do reserve units and recruiting offices take time off for the holidays? i.e should I not expect to hear back from either the reserve units I'm interested in, or the recruiting office, until the new year? 

Thanks.


----------



## Canadian_beast

11Danno11 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I've just completed my online application for joining the reserves. I've also reached to a few of the reserve units I'm interested in joining. I haven't heard back from the units or the recruiting office that is processing my application (only been a few days).
> 
> My question is, do reserve units and recruiting offices take time off for the holidays? i.e should I not expect to hear back from either the reserve units I'm interested in, or the recruiting office, until the new year?
> 
> Thanks.



Yes, things are slower during the holidays. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## da1root

11Danno11 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I've just completed my online application for joining the reserves. I've also reached to a few of the reserve units I'm interested in joining. I haven't heard back from the units or the recruiting office that is processing my application (only been a few days).
> 
> My question is, do reserve units and recruiting offices take time off for the holidays? i.e should I not expect to hear back from either the reserve units I'm interested in, or the recruiting office, until the new year?
> 
> Thanks.



Yes they take holidays.
Units started minimum staffing on 15-Dec; all CFRC's & CFRC shut down as we 22-Dec.  Reopening on 7-Jan and back to full strength on 14-Jan.


----------



## brad_in_sudz

Hello...

It has been a while since I was last active here at army.ca, but on Thursday I have my med review and interview for my local Reserve regiment. I passed the CFAT years ago (glad the CF doesn't purge their digital files!), and in December I passed my FORCE test.. not too bad for a 45 y/o 'old man'.

My question is for current reserve force members and before I get chastised for asking a repeat question, I HAVE searched through the boards but haven't found a clear answer... so that's why I am asking. 

My question is about pay. On the CF website, it lists daily reserve force pay for a Pte is $96.06, but elsewhere I have seen that for training nights you get half that amount. Can someone who is/was in the reserves clear up the pay structure for me? You get paid for parade nights... and one weekend/month training. In your first year of service when you are an FNG, how long is the summer training... and do you get paid the entire time?

I'm pursuing this to achieve a lifelong dream, it's not about the money.. but since I have to take unpaid leave from work to serve I want to get some clarity on how/when reservists are paid.

Thank you everyone... and if these specific questions have been answered elsewhere, please point me in the right direction.

Thanks.


----------



## BDTyre

$96.06 is the daily rate, as you pointed out. A "day" is from 6 hours to 24 hours. Training nights or anything under 6 hours would be half the amount.

You only get paid for what you work. If you go away on a course you will likely be class B and you will be paid the entire time as well as travel days. If the course is short or run locally through a unit, you will likely still be class A and will have to sign in for every day. BMQ, BMQ-L and trades course will likely take one or two summers. BMQ can also be done on weekends, so you will be paid accordingly.

Other employment opportunities may come up - recruiting events, first aid courses, SENTINEL program, odd jobs around the unit - all paid based on your daily rate.


----------



## dapaterson

For part-time reservists, you are paid a full day's pay for a period in excess of 6 hours, and half of that amount for a period under six hours.  You will also receive a premium in lieu of leave of 9%.

If you are employed on a full-time basis (called class B) you are paid 7 days a week, even if your normal work period is a five day work week.  If your period of class B service is 30 days or more you will receive leave of 2 working days for each 30 day period.  If your full time service is under 30 days, you will receive the premium in lieu of leave of 9%.


----------



## kalkane123

Hey guys appreciate if u could help me here. i applied for the reserve, i did my cfat last nov.2018 and had my medical and interview last month dec.2018. i tried to contact my recruiter thru email last week and asked him regarding about my application he said by the looks of my file im ready for enrollment and  i have to contact one of there senior file manager to ask more information about my file...after sending him email he replied the other day saying they have no record of my file?? like this is weird. would it be better to just call them??


----------



## Mudshuvel

I would recommend calling them at the end of the week if you haven't heard anything. They could have typo'd something. With the reserves, there could be multiple units sharing one garrison. Ensure you're contacting the right one. Also, it may be possible your file didn't arrive yet. A lot of military correspondence is still done with pen and paper and usually requires multiple signatures as it passes from hand to hand. Do not be discouraged, give it a few days. Sometimes I get leave passes (Permission to take vacation days) returned to me with permission to do so weeks after I already took it.


----------



## kalkane123

Thanks, i just received email this morning saying theyre sending my file to Ottawa next week for a background check, but any idea how long will it take?


----------



## mariomike

Icecube said:
			
		

> any idea how long will it take?



Application - How long does it take? (Merged)
https://army.ca/forums/threads/1256.25
20 pages.


----------



## kalkane123

Thanks


----------



## mariomike

Icecube said:
			
		

> Thanks



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## kalkane123

well credit check will fk me up😂, im on debt consolidation right now, been paying my debts for a year now. Any way i told the Capt about it who did my interview last december and provided him proof payments i hope it helps. But is there any chance the background check will takes only less than a month?


----------



## mariomike

Icecube said:
			
		

> well credit check will fk me up😂,



Some discussion of Credit Check,

Credit Check Superthread- Merged Topics  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13319.0
18 pages.


----------



## PotentialReservist

I have large projecting moles on my inner thighs which make it painful to run, chafing over time. I can diminish the pain by widening my stance while walking but it doesn't let me do any long distance running with any kind of speed or efficiency. I've just grown to avoid doing that and try to be fit in other ways, take my time walking places with sort of a subtle sumo-waddle...

Is this something I could talk to my doctor about getting a dermatologist referral for removing, possibly covered by OHIP? I'm going to make an appointment tomorrow to ask about that, but I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with the issue, the right type of questions to ask, descriptions to focus on?

I also have a similar mole on the back of my neck which interferes with rubbing my neck, and I really need to be able to do self-massage on neck to deal with neck soreness. There is also a mole on my side which causes painful chafing when running in a tight shirt, and I expect possibly a uniform if I am able to get into Canadian Forces.

I'm really hoping OHIP would sponsor their removal for improved quality of life so that I could more easily do cardio training for Canadian forces. Right now I am focusing on the sandbag lift and wall toss because I can do that with a wide stance, as well as pushups/burpees, but I am really concerned about my lack of specific training for long distance running and being able to accomplish that in the required time. If I'm not able to finish it quickly enough due to pain (or just lack of fitness, from pain inhibiting proper specific prep for running), does anyone know how long I would have to wait before being able to get a 2nd chance to apply for Reserves?


----------



## someoneelse

Hello, I am loolong to join the reserves, I need to pray 5 times daily, each prayer takes 5 mins. I can likely get the dawn and night prayers in before/after training, but I need to do the noon/afternoon/sunset prayers on time, will this be possible at Reserve BMQ?


----------



## someoneelse

Looking*


----------



## mariomike

someoneelse said:
			
		

> I need to pray 5 times daily, each prayer takes 5 mins.



See also,

Prayers


			
				Kamikaze1655 said:
			
		

> I am required to pray 5 times a day at different times. Will I have enough time to do them during BMQ?


----------



## someoneelse

Hello, I am looking to join the reserves, Im wondering if I will be given time to do my prayers, there are 5 and each one takes 5 mins, can basically be done anywhere but there are specific times? Most likely I can do the early morning and night prayers before or after training day, what about the other 3? Will the instructors allow me to step aside?


----------



## Staff Weenie

It is always best to be up front with the Recruiting staff and course staff about religious requirements - aspects such as prayer times, and dietary restrictions. 

When I ran a BMQ years ago, I had three young Muslim troops who asked for prayer time. One of them linked me in with his Imam, who gave me a calendar with the daily prayer times. As soon as I realized it wasn't an absolute 'starts exactly on this minute or else...', but rather must be done within a set window of time, it was fairly easy to set it up  - _while we were in the classrooms_ (I set aside a small room for their prayers, and they would duck in there while on break). It is far harder to accommodate during field training and exercises - you cannot simply stop a patrol or attack for prayer time. Even then, the Imam did not seem too concerned, and told me that these things were understood.

I hope all goes well, and that you go through with joining the Reserves. Good luck!


----------



## mariomike

someoneelse said:
			
		

> Im wondering if I will be given time to do my prayers, there are 5 and each one takes 5 mins, can basically be done anywhere but there are specific times? Most likely I can do the early morning and night prayers before or after training day, what about the other 3? Will the instructors allow me to step aside?





			
				Mase said:
			
		

> I'm a muslim currently on course. The course staff is _reasonably_ accommodating when possible but Ayrsayle is right the military need comes first. Although it only takes 5 minutes to pray, you cant expect to leave a lecture half way or skip out of drill to pray. During the course you are always under a time constraint. In order to take the extra 5 minutes to pray, you must work faster than everyone else around you and shave time off other tasks. No smoke breaks or long showers. I have no problem making time for the morning and the nightly prayers but i usually miss the 3 day time ones. You do get breaks during the day for few minutes here and there so you might be able to do better than me.
> As Ajp said, once the training is done and you are working it will _likely_ get easier to make all 5. I know someone who was on a tour to afghanistan and was able to maintain prayers for the most part so you should be fine.
> Good luck.


----------



## RocketScientist

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> It is always best to be up front with the Recruiting staff and course staff about religious requirements - aspects such as prayer times, and dietary restrictions.
> 
> When I ran a BMQ years ago, I had three young Muslim troops who asked for prayer time. One of them linked me in with his Imam, who gave me a calendar with the daily prayer times. As soon as I realized it wasn't an absolute 'starts exactly on this minute or else...', but rather must be done within a set window of time, it was fairly easy to set it up  - _while we were in the classrooms_ (I set aside a small room for their prayers, and they would duck in there while on break). It is far harder to accommodate during field training and exercises - you cannot simply stop a patrol or attack for prayer time. Even then, the Imam did not seem too concerned, and told me that these things were understood.
> 
> I hope all goes well, and that you go through with joining the Reserves. Good luck!



Firstly, thank you for being accommodating when you ran the BMQ. I hope my BMQ NCO's share your views as well.

There are now Muslim Chaplains in the Canadian Army who can do exactly what the Imam did. Provide you with information, a timetable for the prayers, and reasons why it is necessary. In Islam, there are specific provisions for military training and traveling, which provides ease for prayer (ex. Have to pray 3 times instead of 5, and the prayers themselves are shorter). This is also something the Chaplain's can communicate.

I don't know when my BMQ will begin (no offer yet), but when I do, I plan on getting my NCOs all the information required ASAP.


----------



## SPowell

Any idea how long it takes to reopen your application once it has been archived?


----------



## mariomike

SPowell said:
			
		

> Any idea how long it takes to reopen your application once it has been archived?



It may depend on how long it has been "archived".

From a CAF Recruiter,



			
				DAA said:
			
		

> The ONLY time you have to reapply online, is if your previous application to the CAF has been CLOSED for more than one year.


----------



## DanConsoli

Hello, 

I am currently in the application process for joining the CAF as a part time reserve infantry Soldier. My question is in regards to training commitment. I work full time and would prefer to complete as much of the training as I can on weekends. I am wondering what parts cannot be taken on weekends and how long they require, or if they can be spread out over different periods. Any information would help.

Thanks


----------



## da1root

Good Day,

PRes Units are in charge of their own recruiting and training, you should reach out to the Reserve Unit you wish to join and ask your query to them as they'll have the information that you're seeking.


----------



## Goliate23

Hey guys.

I have an easy question you. I'm going to go my BMQ full time (4 weeks) I'd like to know if we are free in the weekend or we stay there?


Thank you!

Max


----------



## mariomike

BMQ Reserve,



			
				Goliate23 said:
			
		

> I'm going to go my BMQ full time (4 weeks) I'd like to know if we are free in the weekend or we stay there?



From a CAF Recruiter,



			
				Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> PRes Units are in charge of their own recruiting and training, you should reach out to the Reserve Unit you wish to join and ask your query to them as they'll have the information that you're seeking.


----------



## RocketRichard

Goliate23 said:
			
		

> Hey guys.
> 
> I have an easy question you. I'm going to go my BMQ full time (4 weeks) I'd like to know if we are free in the weekend or we stay there?
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Max


Your staff will determine if or when you will get any weekends free. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iSol

Good morning fellow Canadians and thanks for taking the time to read my post.

I am a 30 year old male and I lived in Canada for nearly 14 years. I never forget where I'm from but I am a proud Canadian and ever since we moved here I have been meaning to join the CAF.

The first time I attempted to join I was still only a Permanent Resident and there were no positions available unless you got your citizenship (though I hear sometimes you can still get recruited in some cases). It devestated me because where I come from, there is a mandatory military service with one of the most hardcore experiences.

I wanted to join before I fully settled in Canada and started to have reasons to postpone it cause I knew that will end up being the case. Every couple years since then I found myself at the DnD at 4900 Yonge Street, collecting information and trying to fit military into my life. A couple times, I hated how the recruiting officer (if that is what they're called) were trying to force me into regular force and making me feel lousy for even considering the reserves. The regular force would have been a great option when I moved here and was still in high school. 

I have many obligations nowadays but I still want to serve and aid Canada on its own soil. Maybe one day I will change my mind but this is too big of a decision to make right now. 

I've had a good life here but extremely busy and only recently I decided that if I don't do this now, I never will. I always wanted to join the Armoured Reconnaissance unit. I find it to be cool and if I may sound childish describing my reasons, so be it but if you need a better reason, well I researched what they do and it looks like I will develop amazing life skills while doing something fun on the CAF.

Recently I have been torn between going for Armoured Reconnaissance or a unit which teaches you a trade which later can translate into a decent civilian career.

I graduated from Police Foundations (MP was also on my mind but I hear if you go MP it is best to go Reg Force) and I have 1 semester left to graduate and receive my Computer Networking and Technical Support diploma. Doing something related to IT/Security makes perfect sense and I will enjoy it while working towards a career.


*I found 2 options I am interested in:

Army Communications and Information Systems Specialist 

Cyber Operator
*

I would love to just go right into Cyber Operator but it is a Full Time option even as a Reservist. I am currently employed by the Government and I hold a decent position with a possibility for a permanent position. I was thinking it would be best to go for Army Communications and Information Systems Specialist as it is still in the same scope of things and later transfer into Cyber Operator (depending on how my current job is doing and how I find military life).

I would like to know what you can tell me about both options in terms of information you cannot find online or stuff I might not even think about right now but would be viable information for me. Any kind of information is welcomed because I am very new to this and while I researched, a lot... I'd love to learn from people with experience. 

More specifically I would like to know if anyone is aware of how new the Cyber Operator unit is. I heard this is their first hiring round. Which means it'll be pretty competitive.

Is it a good decision to get into a different unit and then transfer at the first opportunity? Do you lose rank once you transfer?

I'm aware that everyone goes through BMQ and then there is more specific tracking depending on the unit you entered called BMQ-Land. What am I to expect to go through as an Army Communications and Information Systems Specialist during BMQ-L? My First option a while ago was Armored Reconnaissance and I don't think it would make sense to assume that it will be the same training as they go through as that is more of a combat unit.

It sounds pretty messed up to me that it's possible to get through bmq only on weekends but it is, it just takes longer. I just don't understand how you can learn everything you need to know as an Army Communications and Information Systems Specialist just by going on weekends. Won't it take years to finish all the education portion by just going a couple times a week for a few hours?

I know that in the beginning it is more than just a couple days a week because it's a huge commitment when the process begins. How long am I expected to be away from work? When does it balance out and you just go a couple days a  Can I actually go more often so I can get ahead in whatever is required? I heard there are a bunch of courses you can sign up to, maybe it's not what it's called but you probably know what I'm talking about.

A couple years ago there were a bunch of Articles stating that the Canadian Armed sped up the hiring process significantly. Said that you can get in within 2 to 3 months vs 6 to 12 months prior to their new hiring system. 

How difficult are the tests? Will I be able to rewrite them and get another chance to get in if I didn't make it to the first time? I think I will do well but I'm just curious. Is the math portion difficult? Should I get a tutor to prepare as I have been out of school for quite some time. 

So the next one is pretty embarrassing but I guess a lot of people can relate. I have a pretty messed up fear of heights. I usually get over whatever it is if I have the time to prepare for whatever is coming and take my time. Something I know it's not an option in the military. I heard about the 5-year jump into the pool. The thought of it alone almost made me change my mind but I wouldn't let that be the deal breaker. I want to break bad habits and fears and rebuild myself. I do wonder though, because I saw that in the Army Communications and Information Systems Specialist unit, there is a position called Line Men (I hope that's the right name) and they climb towers up to 150ft. Is that something I should be ready for or you can choose what you specifically want to do within your unit. 

Lastly I would like to know... In terms of pay, what am I expected to make on an average in a month during my first year?

I am aware how obnoxious this post might look to some people as I asked a ton of questions and wrote a lot about myself. I'm just trying to learn what I can. I'm doing my own research too but wanted to get some info from the source before I head to the recruiting centre.

Thank you for taking all this time to read my post and answer my questions, cheers.


----------



## mariomike

iSol said:
			
		

> Armoured Reconnaissance
> 
> Police Foundations (MP was also on my mind
> 
> Army Communications and Information Systems Specialist
> 
> Cyber Operator
> 
> bmq only on weekends
> 
> How long am I expected to be away from work?
> 
> the Canadian Armed sped up the hiring process significantly.
> 
> How difficult are the tests? Will I be able to rewrite
> 
> Is the math portion difficult?
> 
> fear of heights.
> 
> In terms of pay, what am I expected to make on an average in a month during my first year?



You can search some of the above subjects here. If you have difficulty finding answers, let us know so we can help.


----------



## sarahsmom

Cyber operator is not full time even for reserves. It is full time Reg F only at this time. 



When you find the pay scales (super easy to google) you can do some easy math: 4 parade nights at a half day’s pay per parade night, and one weekend a month at a rate of 2 full training days plus one half day. Anything up to 6 hours is a half days pay. Anything over 6 hours is a full days pay. 



Also you mention that you went to the Yonge St CFRC so likely you are in Toronto. The Reg F cyber unit will likely be in Ottawa only at first. There is a reserve unit for ACISS in Toronto (32 Sigs Regt) as well as a service battalion, some infantry units, and more. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/32_Canadian_Brigade_Group#Brigade_composition


----------



## iSol

So I've started my process for ACIS (ARMY COMMUNICATION AND INFORMATION SYSTEMS Specialist)

I'm going to be joining as a reservist and it will be out of Fort York on Toronto.

My questions are:

How difficult is the Math portion of the test? In terms of Grade level. 

What challenges will I face given that I have a crippling fear of heights? I heard there's a 5 meter jump into the pool during BMQ, that alone terrifies me but I'll obviously do it. 

Also, I heard there's a job within ACIS called Line Men, and they climb onto 150ft towers. 

Do I have a say in what I will be doing there?


----------



## mariomike

See also,

Reply #618 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/16735/post-1588522.html#msg1588522


----------



## Jonezy76

CFAT -92 pages
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13076.0.html

ACISS -78 pages
https://army.ca/forums/threads/77029.0.html

Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Jonezy76 said:
			
		

> CFAT -92 pages
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/13076.0.html
> 
> ACISS -78 pages
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/77029.0.html
> 
> Hope this helps and good luck!



Hey MM, you have some competition!!  ;D


----------



## Jonezy76

Naw, I wouldn't say that. Just trying to pay forward some of the direction I've been given on the boards.


----------



## Banbeta

Hello All,

I am thinking of applying to my local Reserve unit, however, I have some questions.

1) How does BMQ work, is it held over weekends at LHQ or do I need to go to the school in Quebec.
2) In regards to the CFAT is that also for NCMs or officers
3) If I already have a SN and the ERC (issued by DND) can I submit copies of them
4) Lastly, with CFIT is a pass required before enrollment or do I have my 1st year


----------



## TheSnake

Banbeta said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> 
> I am thinking of applying to my local Reserve unit, however, I have some questions.
> 
> 1) How does BMQ work, is it held over weekends at LHQ or do I need to go to the school in Quebec.
> 2) In regards to the CFAT is that also for NCMs or officers
> 3) If I already have a SN and the ERC (issued by DND) can I submit copies of them
> 4) Lastly, with CFIT is a pass required before enrollment or do I have my 1st year



1 It will be done at either your unit or another unit that is close to you (I don't see you doing bmq anywhere to far away )
Full time is done on the summer

as for 2/3/4 not sure sorry


----------



## sarahsmom

2. All officers and NCMs do the CFAT. There are different scores for different trades but all applicants are required to complete the CFAT, regardless of their chosen occupation. 

4. By CFIT I am assuming you mean the force test. For reserves you do it during recruiting. You must also repeat it every year that you are in the forces. 
If you mean CFAT, you only need to do it once unless you don't qualify for your chosen trade in which case you can repeat it to try for a better score but only your most recent score counts.


----------



## HDmech91

Hello All,

I'm a potential recruit for the primary reserve. I spoke to the recruiting Sergeant for the reserve unit I am applying for a couple weeks ago and haven't heard from him since. I left him a voicemail a few days ago and I'm starting to think the detachment is closed due to the COVID virus. I don't want to leave any more messages and pester the Sergeant I may be working for in the future lol. The online job application program is showing I'm ready for my medical and physical exam which is what he was working on getting scheduled before the virus threw a wrench into everything. 
Could anyone who is current member or former who knows anything about the recruitment process give me some advice. I just don't like being left in limbo is all, and I do know that's something I will have to get used to. Up to this point everything was humming along nicely and I was really looking forward to this opportunity. 

Thanks!


----------



## Brasidas

HDmech91 said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> 
> I'm a potential recruit for the primary reserve. I spoke to the recruiting Sergeant for the reserve unit I am applying for a couple weeks ago and haven't heard from him since. I left him a voicemail a few days ago and I'm starting to think the detachment is closed due to the COVID virus. I don't want to leave any more messages and pester the Sergeant I may be working for in the future lol. The online job application program is showing I'm ready for my medical and physical exam which is what he was working on getting scheduled before the virus threw a wrench into everything.
> Could anyone who is current member or former who knows anything about the recruitment process give me some advice. I just don't like being left in limbo is all, and I do know that's something I will have to get used to. Up to this point everything was humming along nicely and I was really looking forward to this opportunity.
> 
> Thanks!



Reserve recruit medicals are not happening at this time.


----------

